# سؤال عن الوهية المسيح



## Al Rashed (5 نوفمبر 2005)

أريد أن أتسائل عن أمر ما 
هل كون المسيح ابن لله دليل على الوهيته؟
وإذا كتن الأمر كذالك فما هو التعبير الشكلي أو الظاهري للبنوة أو بالأحرى بأي شكل يعتبر المسيح ابن لله؟
هل الطريقة الأبوية تناسلية أم روحية أم عقلية أم ماذا؟


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2005)

يا صاحبي نحن لا نقول ولد الله لاننا لا نؤمن بالولادة الجسدية التي ثبرتم العالم بمعناها و التي هي حجتكم الباطلة... نحن نقول ابن الله و لتفسير كلمة ابن نأتي الى الامثلة:

يمكن ان يكون لك ابن من غير ما تولده, لكن لا يمكن ان يكون لك ولدا دون او تولده, بمعنى اخر ان كلمة ولد تدل على الولادة الجسدية المباشرة و هذا ما لا ينطبق مع ما نقوله فنحن نقول ابن الله اي لا يوجد اي تأثير لاي ولادة جسدية بل:

عندما يكون هناك شاعر و يحاول ان يجسد بنات افكاره في ابيتات قصيدة, هل بنات افكاره هي نابعة عن زواج و زيطة و زمبليطة؟؟ بالتأكيد لا بالمعنى واظح وهو انه جسد بنات افكاره في ابيات الشعر, كذلك تجسد الله في الكلمة التي هي ابن الله بالمعنى

اذن ابن الله ليس لها اي علاقة بالولادة الجسدية


----------



## Al Rashed (6 نوفمبر 2005)

ياأخي الفاضل أنا أتسائل بسؤال عن كينونه المسيح في الانجيل , وليس غرضي معرفه الكيفية التي ولد بها المسيح فهذا ليس سؤالي الرئيسي 
إنما سؤالي هو هل إذا ذُكر المسيح في الانجيل بكلمه (الابن) هل يدل ذلك على انه الرب سبحانه وتعالى ؟
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد


----------



## makakola (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*


			
				Al Rashed قال:
			
		


			أريد أن أتسائل عن أمر ما 
هل كون المسيح ابن لله دليل على الوهيته؟
وإذا كتن الأمر كذالك فما هو التعبير الشكلي أو الظاهري للبنوة أو بالأحرى بأي شكل يعتبر المسيح ابن لله؟
هل الطريقة الأبوية تناسلية أم روحية أم عقلية أم ماذا؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أخى الحبيب Al Rashed
شكرا لسؤالك الجميل ولطريقتك المهذبة فى السؤال، وإسمح لى بالتعقيب

أشكر الأخ الحبيب My Rock أيضا لتعقيبه، وهو وضح لك معنى بنوة المسيح عندنا

وبتعبير مختصر كلمة (إبن الله) تعنى (أصله منتمى لله)
بأمثلة
إبن النيل = الشخص الذى ينتمى أصله للنيل أى مصر، ويمكن ألا يكون بمصر حاليا ولكن أصله ينتمى لمصر
بنات الأفكار  = الأفكار التى تنتمى لشخص ما، ويمكن أن تكون هذه الأفكار حاليا فى كتب وفى مكان جغرافى أخر غير المكان الموجود به الشخص صاحب الأفكار، ولكن أصل هذه الأفكار ينتمى لهذا الشخص

فكلمة إبن الله تدل على إنتماء أصل السيد المسيح له كل المجد لله

هل كلمة إبن الله هى دليل الإلوهية؟
بالطبع لا ولكنها أحد الدلائل

وهنا يقوم بعض المعترضين بذكر بعض الأيات من الكتاب المقدس تقول بأننا نحن أيضا أبناء الله، فهل هذا دليل إلوهيتنا؟
يتناسى المعترضون هنا أن كلمة إبناء الله التى تطلق علينا هى كلمة مكتسبة، بمعنى أن نفعل هكذا فنصير أبناء الله، أو أن نؤمن بالمسيح وخلاصه فنصير أبناء الله، وهذه بنوة مكتسبة وليست أصلية، ولنوضح ذلك بمثال
إذا كنت أنا إنسان مصرى أبا عن جد، فأنا إبن النيل حتى لو لم أكن أحمل الجنسية المصرية الأن، وهذه بنوة أصلية تمتد فى جذورى
إذا كنت زائرا لمصر فأعجبتنى وقررت الإقامة بها فإكتسبت الجنسية المصرية، أستطيع أن أقول الأن إنى إبن النيل، ولكنها بنوة مشروطة بجنسيتى وبوجودى بمصر، فلو سقطت الجنسية أو غادرت مصر لما صرت إبن النيل لأن أصلى وجذورى لا تمتد للنيل
هل وصلك المعنى؟
هناك بنوة أإنتماء فى أصل الشئ، وهناك بنوة مكتسبة تتوقف على شرط محدد

بالنسبة لإلوهية السيد المسيح، فأريد أن أسألك سؤال
ما رأيك فى قولى إنى أنا هو الرحمن الرحيم، وإنى أنا هو الحى القيوم؟

أنتظر ردك

سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## Al Rashed (6 نوفمبر 2005)

بسم الله الذي به تتم الصالحات وتنشر العبقات وتوضح الأسرار و المخفيات , أحمده حمدا يليق بجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه , وأشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وأن محمد خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين.
أشكر لك أخي الفاضل المحترم على هذا الرد الجزل , ولي رد أرجوا أن تتقبله بخالص النيات و التعبير .
في البدأ أريد أن أبين النقاط التي سأتفق معك بها :
1-معنى ابن الله : اصله منتمي لله .
2- وأن بنوتنا نحن البشر التي ذكرت في الأنجيل هي بنوة مكتسبة تتوقف على شرط محدد.

جيد إذا هذا ماكنت تحاول شرحه في ردك لي, وسؤالي موجه لك:
من أين حكمة أن معنى ابن الله التي ذكرة للمسيح هي تدل على ان اصله منتمي لله و أن ابن الله التي ذكرت للبشر هي بنوة مكتسبة 
تتوقف على شرط محدد, كيف حكمت و عينت المعنى لهذا وذاك , هل لك دليل ؟ هل لك برهان؟ ما السبب في تعين هذا بذاك المعنى وهم بذاك المعنى ؟في الحقيقة هنالك نص من الكتاب المقدس أريد أن أخذ رأيك فيه.


قال المسيح :

" إني سأصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم "في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح (20 : 17)

هل يمكنك هنا أن تقول أن "أبي" يختلف عن معنى "أبيكم" , أفترض إذا قلت ذلك ستقول أن معنى "إلهي" يختلف عن معنى"إلهكم" اللذان وردا في الإنجيل, إن وجود الواو يدل على الشبهية والتساوي كما هو معروف .

فلو قلت : أنا و أخي من أبناء النيل .  فهذا يدل على أننا مصريان

و إذا قلت : أني سأذهب إلى سيارتي وسيارتكم ومركبي ومركبكم وصاحبي وصاحبكم و سيدي وسيدكم .
فقطعا ستقول بأن جميع الأمور متساوية ومتشابهة .










أما بالنسبة لقولك بأن كلمة ابن الله ليست دليل على الألوهية ولكنها إحدى الدلائل فأرجوا إعطاء بعض الأمثلة على ذلك , والجواب على سؤالك هو: قولك دليل على الألوهية .



وصلى الله على محمد الأمي العربي الهاشمي الإنسان , وعلى اله وصحبه و التابعين .


----------



## استفانوس (7 نوفمبر 2005)

رائع
اولا المسيح يحمل طبيعتين
ناسوتية ولاهوتية
عندما قال الرب يسوع المسيح
اني اصعد الى ابي وابيكم والهي والهكم
لان المسيح ليس فيه خطيئة والبشر غير معصومين 
ولانه الابن الوحيد
اي البكر
وهذا عمق لاهوتي
لان الكلمة 
كان لتجسدها ثلاثة وظائف
1-  فداء الانسان 
2 - الشفاعة لدى الله الآب
3 - الدينونة على كل من لايقبل المسيح ربا


----------



## makakola (7 نوفمبر 2005)

*الأخ الحبيب Al Rashed
سلام ونعمة ومحبة يسوع المسيح فلتكن معك
شكرا لردك الجميل وأشكر لك أسئلتك التى تتيح لنا إظهار الحق



			
				Al Rashed قال:
			
		


			1-معنى ابن الله : اصله منتمي لله .
2- وأن بنوتنا نحن البشر التي ذكرت في الأنجيل هي بنوة مكتسبة تتوقف على شرط محدد.

جيد إذا هذا ماكنت تحاول شرحه في ردك لي, وسؤالي موجه لك:
من أين حكمة أن معنى ابن الله التي ذكرة للمسيح هي تدل على ان اصله منتمي لله و أن ابن الله التي ذكرت للبشر هي بنوة مكتسبة 
تتوقف على شرط محدد, كيف حكمت و عينت المعنى لهذا وذاك , هل لك دليل ؟ هل لك برهان؟ ما السبب في تعين هذا بذاك المعنى وهم بذاك المعنى ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


1- لوقا 1 : 35 (فاجاب الملاك وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله)
هذه إحدى الأيات التى ذكرت أن المسيح يدعى إبن الله، وقد إخترتها لك من بين العديد من الأيات لأنها سبقت ميلاد المسيح
فهذه الأية هى ما قاله الملاك للسيدة العذراء أثناء بشارتها بأنها ستلد المسيح، وواضح تماما من الأية أن المسيح سيدعى إبن الله بدون قيد ولا شرط، بل بمجرد ولادته سيدعى إبن الله

2- يوحنا 3 : 16 - 18 (لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية،  لانه لم يرسل الله ابنه الى العالم ليدين العالم بل ليخلّص به العالم، الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد)
هذه الأيات من كلام السيد المسيح نفسه له المجد، وهو وصف نفسه بإبن الله الوحيد
الوحيد = لا غيره إبن لله
وهذه أقوال السيد المسيح له كل المجد نفسه

3- متى 5 - 9 (طوبى لصانعي السلام.لانهم ابناء الله يدعون)
يتوقف ذلك على صنعه للسلام


4- لوقا 20 - 36 (اذ لا يستطيعون ان يموتوا ايضا لانهم مثل الملائكة وهم ابناء الله اذ هم ابناء القيامة)
يتوقف ذلك على صبرهم فى الإيمان للمنتهى وقيامتهم على إيمانهم

5- رومية 8 - 14 (لان كل الذين ينقادون بروح الله  فاولئك هم ابناء الله)
يتوقف ذلك على الإنقياد بروح الله

وتوجد العديد من الأمثلة والأيات فى الكتاب المقدس، ولكن تلاحظ هنا أن السيد المسيح له كل المجد منذ ولادته وهو يدعى إبن الله بدون قيد ولا شرط، كما أنه وصف نفسه بإبن الله الوحيد وهذا أكبر دليل على إختلاف بنوته عن بنوتنا





			
				Al Rashed قال:
			
		


			في الحقيقة هنالك نص من الكتاب المقدس أريد أن أخذ رأيك فيه.
قال المسيح :
" إني سأصعد إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم "في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح (20 : 17)

هل يمكنك هنا أن تقول أن "أبي" يختلف عن معنى "أبيكم" , أفترض إذا قلت ذلك ستقول أن معنى "إلهي" يختلف عن معنى"إلهكم" اللذان وردا في الإنجيل, إن وجود الواو يدل على الشبهية والتساوي كما هو معروف .

فلو قلت : أنا و أخي من أبناء النيل .  فهذا يدل على أننا مصريان

و إذا قلت : أني سأذهب إلى سيارتي وسيارتكم ومركبي ومركبكم وصاحبي وصاحبكم و سيدي وسيدكم .
فقطعا ستقول بأن جميع الأمور متساوية ومتشابهة .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع هناك فرق يا أخى الحبيب
فى دراسة أى كتاب مقدس أو عقيده، لا يجب أن تقتطع أية واحده من الكتاب وتدرسها بصورة منفصلة، بل يجب دراستها فى الإطار العام للكتاب والتدقيق فى كل كلمة ذكرت بها، فبالتأكيد هى لم تذكر هباء
يوجد فرق كبير بين كلمة أبى وأبيكم، وكلمة أبينا، وكذلك إلهى وإلهكم وكلمة إلهنا
فيجب أن يثور هنا سؤال هام جدا، لماذا لم يقل السيد المسيح له كل المجد سأصعد إلى أبينا وإلهنا؟؟!!!!!

هذا هو القول الطبيعى الذى يمكن أن يصدر من السيد المسيح له كل المجد إذا كان يساوينا فى بنوته للأب وأبوة الأب له، ولكن السيد المسيح له كل المجد وضع فرقا بيننا وبينه، فقال أبى وأبيكم، وقال أيضا إلهى وإلهكم
وبالعودة لموضوع إبن الله والسابق شرحه يتضح لنا الفرق جليا فبنوته الأصلية وبنوتنا المكتسبة ينتج عنها أبوة أصلية وأبوة مكتسبة أيضا ولذلك وضع المسيح فرقا فلم يقل أبينا ولم يقل إلهنا
أرجو أن تكون الأمور قد إتضحت الأن



			
				Al Rashed قال:
			
		


			أما بالنسبة لقولك بأن كلمة ابن الله ليست دليل على الألوهية ولكنها إحدى الدلائل فأرجوا إعطاء بعض الأمثلة على ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يوجد موضوع كامل وضعته بالمنتدى عن بعض من دلائل إلوهية السيد المسيح له كل المجد، وإليك رابطه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187
يمكنك قراءة الموضوع وسؤالى عما تنشاء



			
				Al Rashed قال:
			
		


			والجواب على سؤالك هو: قولك دليل على الألوهية .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا يا أخى الحبيب على ردك، ولنذكر بالسؤال مرة أخرى
(ما رأيك فى قولى إنى أنا هو الرحمن الرحيم، وإنى أنا هو الحى القيوم؟)
وأنت إعتبرت أن هذا دليل على أنى أصرح بالإلوهية وأقول إنى إله

جاءت إجابتك هذه لأنك إنسان عربى وتفهم اللسان العربى، وتعرف صفات الله فى القرأن، بينما لو كنت ألمانيا مثلا، ولا تعرف العربية ولا تعنى لك هذه الصفات بمنطوقها شيئا، ووجدت شخص يصيح بألمانيا (أنا الوهاب أنا الرزاق)، لما إلتفت له أو علك تقف تشاهده كما تشاهد إحدى فقرات السيرك، فكلماته لا معنى لها عندك فى الألمانية
وهذا يا أخى الحبيب ما يحدث معكم الأن، ففى أكثر من موقف قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد (أنا هو)، وكذلك قال (أنا كائن)، وهذا يفهمه اليهود جيدا حتى أنهم سارعوا لرجمه عندما قال هذه الكلمات لأنهم يعون معناها
فالمسيح بقوله (أنا هو) و(أنا كائن) قد قال أنه إله بنص صريح وواضح لليهود

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك وشكرا للحوار وسلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## رائد (5 أبريل 2006)

*



وهذا يا أخى الحبيب ما يحدث معكم الأن، ففى أكثر من موقف قال السيد المسيح له كل المجد (أنا هو)، وكذلك قال (أنا كائن)، وهذا يفهمه اليهود جيدا حتى أنهم سارعوا لرجمه عندما قال هذه الكلمات لأنهم يعون معناها
فالمسيح بقوله (أنا هو) و(أنا كائن) قد قال أنه إله بنص صريح وواضح لليهود

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*فعلا انه شيء مضحك ، هل اصبحت الكلمات "انا هو " و " انا كائن " تدل على الالوهية.*

*اذا عندما اسالك هل انت الذي ارد عليه الان فتقول : نعم انا هو - اذا انت اله .*

*انا ايضا كائن قبلك فهل هذا يعني الالوهية.*

*اين قال المسيح بلسانه انه ناسوت ولاهوت؟*

*اين قال المسيح بلسانه انا الله فاعبدوني؟*

*اين قال المسيح بلسانه انا الله جئت لافديكم على الصليب من اجل خطيئة آدم الاصلية المزعومة؟*

*اين قال المسيح بلسانه انه خلق نملة؟*

*لا يمكن ان يكون لهذه الاسئلة اي اجوبة من كتابكم الذي تؤمنون به ولسبب بسيط ان المسيح ليس باله وانما هو بشر مثلنا يعبد الخالق ولا يُعبد.*

*عندما صلب المسيح حسب زعمكم فان الناسوت قد مات ولكن اللاهوت والروح لم يموتا ، اليس هذا يدل على انفصال الاقانيم الثلاثة عن بعضهم يا نصارى؟*

*تقولون ان قيامة المسيح المزعومة كانت بالجسد ، اليس الله هو من اقام المسيح حسب نصوصكم ؟*

*اليس يدل ذلك ان المسيح ليس باله ؟*

*وهذه الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته.*

*على ماذا تدل هذه العبارة ؟*

*الا تدل على ان الله الحقيقي واحد ولا شريك له وان المسيح عبد الله ورسوله؟!!*

*كفاكم جهلا في نصوص كتابكم وعودوا الى الحق.*

*تحياتي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (6 أبريل 2006)

رائد قال:
			
		

> *اين قال المسيح بلسانه انه ناسوت ولاهوت؟*
> 
> *اين قال المسيح بلسانه انا الله فاعبدوني؟*
> 
> ...


 
الاجابة في هذا الموضوع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4412


----------



## رائد (6 أبريل 2006)

نيومان

لقد قرات ما احتواه الرابط الذي وضعته لي كرد على اسئلتي فلم اجد جوابا واحدا لاي سؤال ، وهذا ان دل على شيء فانما يدل على انكم قمتم بتأليه المسيح من مزاجكم وعبدتوه كاله بالاستنتاج .

اذا كنت لا تملك جوابا لاي سؤال فالافضل لك ان لا تنسخ لنا كتابكم وتفسر النصوص كما يحلو لك وبالاستنتاج ، فالحمد لله على نعمة العقل.

تحياتي


----------



## رائد (6 أبريل 2006)

نيومان 

متاسف على المداخلة هذه ، لانني لم اجد خدمة التعديل على المداخلة السابقة :

اين قال المسيح بلسانه انه خلق حتى ولو نملة؟

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

رائد قال:
			
		

> نيومان





			
				رائد قال:
			
		

> متاسف على المداخلة هذه ، لانني لم اجد خدمة التعديل على المداخلة السابقة :
> 
> اين قال المسيح بلسانه انه خلق حتى ولو نملة؟
> 
> تحياتي




يوحنا الاصحاح 9 

الرب يسوع المسيح يخلق أعين للمولود اعمى 
مستخدما نفس طريقة الله في الخلق 
طين من الارض ، ونفس من فمه المبارك 


مرقس 6 

الرب يسوع المسيح يخلق سمكا وخبزا لاشباع خمسة الآف رجل غير النساء والاطفال

مرقس 8 

الرب يسوع المسيح يخلق سمكا وخبزا لاشباع سبعة الاف رجل غير النساء والاطفال 

يوحنا 2

الرب يسوع المسييح يخلق خمرا من الماء 


هذا غير اقامة الاموات ، شفاء الامراض بكافة انواعها ، يأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه ، يأمر الشياطين فتخضع له .



مع تحياتي


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

يوحنا​6: 38 لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني





> طين من الارض ، ونفس من فمه المبارك


 
*ومن هو خالق الطين ؟*


يوحنا​6: 38 لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

>





			
				الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *ومن هو خالق الطين ؟*




ومن كان خالقا للطين حين استخدمه الله اولا لخلق آدم ??


> يوحنا​6: 38 لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني




*في حوار آخر يسوع المسيح مع معلم الناموس الاسرائيلي نيقوديموس : 

" اجاب يسوع وقال له انت معلّم اسرائيل ولست تعلم هذا . 11 الحق الحق اقول لك اننا انما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا . 12 ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات . 13 وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء "
( يوحنا 3 : 10 - 13 )*

*المسيح يقول عن نفسه انه نزل من السماء وهو في السماء في نفس الوقت ، هل هذا يكون لانسان عادي ؟؟؟*
*بالطبع كانت هذه اشارة واضحة ان (ابن الانسان ) ما هو الا ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) فهو الذي يستطيع ان ينزل من السماء ويكون ايضا في السماء في آن واحد .... *


----------



## الأدهم 1 (7 أبريل 2006)

> ومن كان خالقا للطين حين استخدمه الله اولا لخلق آدم ??


 
وا مُصيبتاه



> يوحنا
> 6: 38 لاني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لاعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي ارسلني






*



في حوار آخر يسوع المسيح مع معلم الناموس الاسرائيلي نيقوديموس

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*خلاص ياسيدي ... بلاس نص يوحنا لأنه غير معترف به لديكم .*

فهو ياتي بمشيئته هو فقط

فأنت ذكرت على لسان اليسوع قوله ( ابن الإنسان) وليس (ابن الله).... وشكراً

*



وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء

أنقر للتوسيع...



تك 5:24  وسار اخنوخ مع الله ولم يوجد لان الله اخذه

فاخنوخ صعد إلى السماء ... إذن هو نزل من السماء
والملائكة تصعد وتنزل

شكراً

ياأستاذ حضرت فاهم كلام اليسوع غلط .

قارن وستتعرف على المعنى الحقيقي وليس الأمر إشارات وألغاز*​*
*


----------



## NEW_MAN (7 أبريل 2006)

الأدهم 1 قال:
			
		

> *تك 5:24 وسار اخنوخ مع الله ولم يوجد لان الله اخذه*
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*في حوار آخر يسوع المسيح مع معلم الناموس الاسرائيلي نيقوديموس : 

" اجاب يسوع وقال له انت معلّم اسرائيل ولست تعلم هذا . 11 الحق الحق اقول لك اننا انما نتكلم بما نعلم ونشهد بما رأينا ولستم تقبلون شهادتنا . 12 ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات . 13 وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء "
( يوحنا 3 : 10 - 13 )

المسيح يقول عن نفسه انه نزل من السماء وهو في السماء في نفس الوقت ، هل هذا يكون لانسان عادي ؟؟؟*
*بالطبع كانت هذه اشارة واضحة ان (ابن الانسان ) ما هو الا ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) فهو الذي يستطيع ان ينزل من السماء ويكون ايضا في السماء في آن واحد .... *




​


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان





> يوحنا الاصحاح 9
> 
> الرب يسوع المسيح يخلق أعين للمولود اعمى
> مستخدما نفس طريقة الله في الخلق
> طين من الارض ، ونفس من فمه المبارك


 
المسيح لم يخلق عين للاعمى يا نيومان ولا حتى نملة صغيرة ، هذه تصنف تحت باب المعجزات التي ايده الله تعالى بها .

اين قال المسيح انني خلقت عين للاعمى ؟

الاعمى لديه عين ولكنه لا يرى فيها ، فباذن الله تعالى قام المسيح بمعجزته ففتح الاعمى يده واصبح يرى.

اقرأ الاصحاح جيدا ولا تتغابى عنه ومن فمك ادينك.

وهذا هو نص يوحنا 9

قال هذا و تفل على الارض و صنع من التفل طينا و طلى بالطين عيني الاعمى 7  و قال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام الذي تفسيره مرسل فمضى و اغتسل و اتى بصيرا 8  فالجيران و الذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا اليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس و يستعطي 9  اخرون قالوا هذا هو و اخرون انه يشبهه و اما هو فقال اني انا هو 10  فقالوا له كيف انفتحت عيناك 11  اجاب ذاك و قال انسان يقال له يسوع صنع طينا و طلى عيني و قال لي اذهب الى بركة سلوام و اغتسل فمضيت و اغتسلت فابصرت 12  فقالوا له اين ذاك قال لا اعلم 13  فاتوا الى الفريسيين بالذي كان قبلا اعمى14  و كان سبت حين صنع يسوع الطين و فتح عينيه.

 



> مرقس 6
> 
> الرب يسوع المسيح يخلق سمكا وخبزا لاشباع خمسة الآف رجل غير النساء والاطفال


 
لقد قلت سابقا وسابقى اقول دائما المسيح لا يستطيع ان يخلق اصغر شيء في الكون .

انت تقول بان المسيح خلق السمك والخبز ، وانا اقول لك بانه لم يخلق شيئا ، واليك الدليل من كتابكم ومن فمك ادينك. 

مرقس 6
فقال لهم كم رغيفا عندكم اذهبوا و انظروا و لما علموا قالوا خمسة و سمكتان 39  فامرهم ان يجعلوا الجميع يتكئون رفاقا رفاقا على العشب الاخضر 40  فاتكاوا صفوفا صفوفا مئة مئة و خمسين خمسين 41  فاخذ الارغفة الخمسة و السمكتين و رفع نظره نحو السماء و بارك ثم كسر الارغفة و اعطى تلاميذه ليقدموا اليهم و قسم السمكتين للجميع.






> يوحنا 2
> 
> الرب يسوع المسييح يخلق خمرا من الماء .


 
لقد اعجبتني هذه الفكرة يخلق خمرا من الماء !!!!

اليك النص يا نيومان ومن فمك ادينك .

المسيح حوّل الماء الى خمر ولم يخلق شيء.

يوحنا 2

1   و في اليوم الثالث كان عرس في قانا الجليل و كانت ام يسوع هناك 2  و دعي ايضا يسوع و تلاميذه الى العرس 3  و لما فرغت الخمر قالت ام يسوع له ليس لهم خمر 4  قال لها يسوع ما لي و لك يا امراة لم تات ساعتي بعد 5  قالت امه للخدام مهما قال لكم فافعلوه 6  و كانت ستة اجران من حجارة موضوعة هناك حسب تطهير اليهود يسع كل واحد مطرين او ثلاثة 7  قال لهم يسوع املاوا الاجران ماء فملاوها الى فوق 8  ثم قال لهم استقوا الان و قدموا الى رئيس المتكا فقدموا 9  فلما ذاق رئيس المتكا الماء المتحول خمرا و لم يكن يعلم من اين هي لكن الخدام الذين كانوا قد استقوا الماء علموا دعا رئيس المتكا العريس 10  و قال له كل انسان انما يضع الخمر الجيدة اولا و متى سكروا فحينئذ الدون اما انت فقد ابقيت الخمر الجيدة الى الان.

 





> هذا غير اقامة الاموات ، شفاء الامراض بكافة انواعها ، يأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه


 
وما الغريب في هذا الامر انها معجزات فقط وباذن الله تعالى ولن اناقشك الان بتفصيلها لحين ان ارى ردك على ان المسيح خلق ويخلق وهو لا يستطيع ان يخلق شيء.




> يأمر الشياطين فتخضع له .





هذه الفقرة اعجبتني كثيرا ، فلماذا اذن كان تحت سيطرة الشيطان ؟

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> الاعمى لديه عين ولكنه لا يرى فيها ، فباذن الله تعالى قام المسيح بمعجزته ففتح الاعمى يده واصبح يرى.





هذا ما يسمى بالتدليس و تحميل النصوص بكلام لا تحتويه, فأين قال المسيح انه اقام الموتى ليس بقوته بل بقوة الله؟

هذا كذب و افتراء من جنابك

فمن فم المسيح قال ان يحي من يشاء

يوحنا 5
21فكما يُقيمُ الآبُ الموتى ويُحْيـيهم، كذلِكَ الابنُ يُحيِــي مَنْ يَشاءُ.

فلماذا الكذب و القول ان المسيح يحي  بأذن الله و كأنه ليس هو الله بحسب قولك

فهاهو المسيح بفمه الكريم يقول انه يحي من يشاء بحسب مشيئته التي هي و مشيئة الاب واحدة


 
 


> لقد قلت سابقا وسابقى اقول دائما المسيح لا يستطيع ان يخلق اصغر شيء في الكون .


 
قل ما تقل يا عزيزي, فكلامك ملئ بالكذب و اثبته في السطور العليا, فلن يهتم احد بما تقول بل يهتم الاخرون بالحقيقة المعلنة, فهل احياء الموتى لا يعتبر خلق؟
هل ترى كذبك و تدليسك؟
اذ المسيح بفمه الكريم اعلن انه قادر ان يحي الموتى بمشيئته, فأن احياء الموتى هو من الخلق ايضا, فأحياء الموتى هو اعادة الحياة في شخص ما و هذا ما يستطيع المسيح فعله

فأذن شبهتك كلها مفندة وواهية






> هذه الفقرة اعجبتني كثيرا ، فلماذا اذن كان تحت سيطرة الشيطان ؟




رجعنا للكذب مرة ثانية؟ متى كان المسيح تحت سيطرة الشياطين؟
لا تضحك العالم عليك و تقولي في وقت التجربة


سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (14 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> المسيح لم يخلق عين للاعمى يا نيومان ولا حتى نملة صغيرة ، هذه تصنف تحت باب المعجزات التي ايده الله تعالى بها .
> 
> اين قال المسيح انني خلقت عين للاعمى ؟




المسيح فعل والناس اعترفوا
*32* منذ الدهر لم يسمع ان احدا فتح عيني مولود اعمى 

http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?language=ar&query=john+9&section=0&translation=svd&oq=%25e3%25ca%25ec%25201&new=1&nb=mt&ng=1&ncc=1




> الاعمى لديه عين ولكنه لا يرى فيها ، فباذن الله تعالى قام المسيح بمعجزته ففتح الاعمى يده واصبح يرى.
> 
> اقرأ الاصحاح جيدا ولا تتغابى عنه ومن فمك ادينك.


 
ماذا صنع المسيح بالطين ??






> وما الغريب في هذا الامر انها معجزات فقط وباذن الله تعالى ولن اناقشك الان بتفصيلها لحين ان ارى ردك على ان المسيح خلق ويخلق وهو لا يستطيع ان يخلق شيء.


 
هات دليل واحد ان المسيح كان يطلب من الله قبل اجراء المعجزة ، وان آتي لك بالدليل ان المسيح كان يجري المعجزة بكلمته وقدرته الذاتيه


----------



## raed (14 أبريل 2006)

سارد على ماي روك وعلى نيومان غدا باذن الله تعالى خالق كل شيء ، وارجو من الاخوة المسلمين والاعزاء النصارى متابعة هذا الامر فقط ليعرفوا كم ان ماي روك ونيومان يستخدمون لعبة التوهان في ردودهم.

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (14 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> سارد على ماي روك وعلى نيومان غدا باذن الله تعالى خالق كل شيء ، وارجو من الاخوة المسلمين والاعزاء النصارى متابعة هذا الامر فقط ليعرفوا كم ان ماي روك ونيومان يستخدمون لعبة التوهان في ردودهم.
> 
> تحياتي


 
طيب على كيفك لا يطق لك عضل


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

اعزائي نيومان وما روك


بداية لكم مني كل التحية على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي به تحاولون جاهدين اثبات الوهية المسيح من خلال قيامه بمعجزات تحت عنوان انه الخالق زورا وبهتانا.


اعزائي 

المسيح لم يخلق شيء ولن يخلق شيء ولو حتى اصغر شيء في الكون لانه ليس الله وانما رسول الله ، وجميع الاعمال التي قام بها وهي المعجزات هي باذن الله تعالى ، المسيح ليس له سلطان الا السلطان الذي اعطاه اياه الاب ، فهو لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء الا بسلطان الله الذي منحه اياه ومن خلال نصوص كتابكم والتي ستأتي لاحقا في الموضوع.

ساعود لاذكركم واذكر الاعزاء القراء بالموضوع من حيث ماذا كتب نيومان لاثبات ان المسيح هو الخالق فاذن هو الله وماذا رددت عليه ، اضافة الى ردي حول مداخلتكم الاخيرة والتي تثبت اسلوب الدهلزة التي تتبعونها في اثبات الباطل على انه الحق ومحاولتكم دائما اظهار الطرف الاخر بانه مهرطق ، لنرى الان من هو المهرطق .

كتب نيومان :




> يوحنا الاصحاح 9
> 
> الرب يسوع المسيح يخلق أعين للمولود اعمى
> مستخدما نفس طريقة الله في الخلق
> طين من الارض ، ونفس من فمه المبارك


 
فرددت عليه بوضع النصوص من كتابكم والتي توضح ان المسيح لم يخلق عين للاعمى بل صنع طينا وطلى به عين الاعمى فابصر واليكم النصوص حتى يستطيع القاريء استيعاب الموضوع وبالادلة القاطعة من كتابكم :




> وهذا هو نص يوحنا 9
> 
> قال هذا و تفل على الارض و صنع من التفل طينا و طلى بالطين عيني الاعمى 7 و قال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام الذي تفسيره مرسل فمضى و اغتسل و اتى بصيرا 8 فالجيران و الذين كانوا يرونه قبلا انه كان اعمى قالوا اليس هذا هو الذي كان يجلس و يستعطي 9 اخرون قالوا هذا هو و اخرون انه يشبهه و اما هو فقال اني انا هو 10 فقالوا له كيف انفتحت عيناك 11 اجاب ذاك و قال انسان يقال له يسوع صنع طينا و طلى عيني و قال لي اذهب الى بركة سلوام و اغتسل فمضيت و اغتسلت فابصرت 12 فقالوا له اين ذاك قال لا اعلم 13 فاتوا الى الفريسيين بالذي كان قبلا اعمى14 و كان سبت حين صنع يسوع الطين و فتح عينيه.


 

نجد في العدد 6 ان المسيح صنع طينا وطلى به عين الاعمى 

في العدد 7 قال له اذهب واغتسل ...الخ فذهب واغتسل فابصر.

في العدد 10 ماذا كان الجيران يسألوا الاعمى ؟ سأله الجيران : كيف انفتحت عيناك ؟ ومن هنا نعرف انه كان لديه عيون ولكنه لم يكن يبصر ، ولنكمل النصوص التي تؤكد ذلك.

في العدد 11 الاجابة على سؤال الجيران حيث اجابهم الاعمى بان هناك انسان ( هل رايتم انسان ) اسمه يسوع صنع طينا ( ماذا صنع ؟ صنع طينا وليس عيونا ) ، واكمل الاعمى قوله : وطلى عيني ( وطلى عيني ، اي ان عينيه موجوده ولكنه لم يكن يبصر ، فجاء يسوع وصنع طينا وطلى عيني الاعمى بالطين ، ثم قال له اذهب واغتسل فذهب واغتسل فابصر ) 

اعزائي نصوص الكتاب واضحة وليست بحاجة الى تاويل في التفسير ، المسيح لم يخلق عيون للاعمى بل صنع طينا وطلى به عيون الاعمى الموجودة في الاصل ولكنه لا يبصر بها.

هذه هي احدى معجزات المسيح وهي ابصار الاعمى وباذن الله تعالى.


يتبع............


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان وماي روك

ماذا كتب نيومان في النص الثاني لاثبات الوهية المسيح وانه الخالق ؟

كتب نيومان ما يلي :




> مرقس 6
> 
> الرب يسوع المسيح يخلق سمكا وخبزا لاشباع خمسة الآف رجل غير النساء والاطفال


 
يقول نيومان ان المسيح خلق سمكا وخبزا ، لنرى ماذا تقول نصوص الكتاب لنعرف ان كان هذا الكلام صحيحا ام زورا وبهتانا :

مرقس 6
فقال لهم كم رغيفا عندكم اذهبوا و انظروا و لما علموا قالوا خمسة و سمكتان 39 فامرهم ان يجعلوا الجميع يتكئون رفاقا رفاقا على العشب الاخضر 40 فاتكاوا صفوفا صفوفا مئة مئة و خمسين خمسين 41 فاخذ الارغفة الخمسة و السمكتين و رفع نظره نحو السماء و بارك ثم كسر الارغفة و اعطى تلاميذه ليقدموا اليهم و قسم السمكتين للجميع.


في العدد 38 يسألهم المسيح كم رغيفا عندكم ؟ اذا الخبز كان موجود في الاصل ولم يخلقه المسيح .

ولكن ماذا كانت اجابتهم للمسيح عندما ذهبوا ليعرفوا كم رغيفا لديهم ، قالوا للمسيح لدينا خمسة ارغفة وسمكتان ، الله اكبر على قول الحق ، اذا المسيح لم يخلق السمك ايضا ، الجماعة كان لديهم خمسة ارغفة وسمكتين من البداية ولم يخلق المسيح اي شيء .

ماذا فعل المسيح كما يقول العدد 41 ؟ اخذ منهم الخبز والسمك ورفع بصره نحو السماء ، فلماذا فعل هذا ؟

من المعروف ان السماء هي سكن الله ، وهذا الكلام من نصوص كتابكم ، اذن الله موجود في السماء ، فعندما رفع المسيح الانسان بصره نحو السماء كان يطلب من الله تعالى ان يلبي له هذه الاية او المعجزة وهي اطعام الجمع بخمسة ارغفة وسمكتين ويشبعوا ويزيد من الاكل ، وبالفعل اعطاه الله تعالى وايده بهذه المعجزة.

اذن اصبح الموضوع موضوع معجزة من الله تعالى ايد فيها المسيح ، ولم تكن قصة خلق السمك والخبز كما ادعى نيومان زورا وبهتانا.

يتبع...........


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

اعزائي نيومان وماي روك

ماذا كتب نيومان في النص الثالث والذي به يحاول اثبات الوهية المسيح من خلال انه الخالق؟

كتب نيومان :




> يوحنا 2
> 
> الرب يسوع المسييح يخلق خمرا من الماء


 

دعونا نقرأ النصوص من الكتاب وهو خير شاهد ان كان المسيح خلق خمرا من الماء ام قام بتحويل الماء الى خمر ( معجزة يعني وليس خلق ).

يوحنا 2

1 و في اليوم الثالث كان عرس في قانا الجليل و كانت ام يسوع هناك 2 و دعي ايضا يسوع و تلاميذه الى العرس 3 و لما فرغت الخمر قالت ام يسوع له ليس لهم خمر 4 قال لها يسوع ما لي و لك يا امراة لم تات ساعتي بعد 5 قالت امه للخدام مهما قال لكم فافعلوه 6 و كانت ستة اجران من حجارة موضوعة هناك حسب تطهير اليهود يسع كل واحد مطرين او ثلاثة 7 قال لهم يسوع املاوا الاجران ماء فملاوها الى فوق 8 ثم قال لهم استقوا الان و قدموا الى رئيس المتكا فقدموا 9 فلما ذاق رئيس المتكا الماء المتحول خمرا و لم يكن يعلم من اين هي لكن الخدام الذين كانوا قد استقوا الماء علموا دعا رئيس المتكا العريس 10 و قال له كل انسان انما يضع الخمر الجيدة اولا و متى سكروا فحينئذ الدون اما انت فقد ابقيت الخمر الجيدة الى الان.


في العدد 3 تقول ام يسوع له ، لم يبقى لدى الحفل والجموع خمر ، اي لا خمر لديهم الان لانهم شربوه كاملا .

في العدد 7 ، قال يسوع لهم املاوا الاجران ماء.

في العدد 8 قام يسوع بتحويل الماء الى خمر ودعاهم للشرب منه ، وماذا يثبت ذلك ؟ النص التالي :

في العدد 9 
فلما ذاق رئيس المتكا الماء المتحول خمرا...الخ

اذا قام يسوع بتحويل الماء الى خمر ولم يخلق الخمر من الماء كما ادعى نيومان زورا وبهتانا.

هذه تسمى معجزة ، ولا يستطيع يسوع ان يعمل اي معجزة من تلقاء نفسه الا باذن الله تعالى وهذا ما سنعرفه في المداخلات التالية .

يتبع............


----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

> اعزائي نصوص الكتاب واضحة وليست بحاجة الى تاويل في التفسير ، المسيح لم يخلق عيون للاعمى بل صنع طينا وطلى به عيون الاعمى الموجودة في الاصل ولكنه لا يبصر بها.
> 
> هذه هي احدى معجزات المسيح وهي ابصار الاعمى



اذن ماذا فعل يا حدق ؟

انفتحت عينا الاعمى كدة لله فى لله


----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

بالنسبة لاشباع الجموع



> و رفع نظره نحو السماء و بارك ثم كسر الارغفة و اعطى تلاميذه ليقدموا اليهم و قسم السمكتين للجميع.



هنا كما تقول

كتب بارك السيد المسيح الخبز

ولم يكتب تبارك السيد المسيح

طبعا كلامى واضح جداجدا والفرق اوضح


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان وماي روك

ماذا كتب نيومان بعد ذلك ؟

كتب نيومان :




> هذا غير اقامة الاموات ، شفاء الامراض بكافة انواعها ، يأمر الطبيعة فتطيعه


 
هذه كلها معجزات ايده الله بها ولا سلطان للمسيح الا السلطان الذي اعطاه له الله تعالى.

سنرى لاحقا ما يثبت ذلك كرد على مداخلة ماي روك.


وماذا كتب نيومان ايضا ؟

كتب نيومان :




> يأمر الشياطين فتخضع له


 
وطبعا هذا الكلام غير صحيح والدليل كرد عليه وعلى ماي روك هو فعلا تجربة الشيطان له وسوف اضع النصوص لاحقا كرد على مداخلة ماي روك.

اعزائي 

حتى الان لم يثبت لي اي صحة في قول نيومان ومما كتبته يداه ، وبالدليل والبرهان من نصوص كتابه ، وهذا يدل على انه يقوم بتاويل نصوص كتابه إما قاصدا او جاهلا بها والله اعلم .


يتبع.................


----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

> قام يسوع بتحويل الماء الى خمر ولم يخلق الخمر من الماء كما ادعى نيومان زورا وبهتانا.



ههههههههههههه


اذن قام تحويل الماء الى خمر

وهل يقدر انا او انت على تحويل الماء الى خمر

ام انة خلق الخمر من الماء


----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

اقرا ردوى يا مزور


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> هذا ما يسمى بالتدليس و تحميل النصوص بكلام لا تحتويه, فأين قال المسيح انه اقام الموتى ليس بقوته بل بقوة الله؟
> 
> هذا كذب و افتراء من جنابك
> 
> ...


 

ماي روك

هل تريد معرفة من هو المدلس والكاذب والمفتري؟

لماذا يا ماي روك تقتبس نصا غير مكتملا من الاصحاح ؟

الا يسمى هذا تدليسا وافتراء وكذبا واستهتارا بالقراء ؟


ماذا يقول يوحنا في الاصحاح الخامس والذي اقتبس منه ماي روك كلمات قليلة وكانه مستحي من وضعه ؟




> 19  فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك


 
الابن لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء من نفسه ، الاب هو الذي يمنحه هذا العمل ، اذن ما يعمله الابن من الاعمال فوق العادة والطبيعة هي ليست من نفسه بل من الله الاب.




> 27  و اعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان


 
لا سلطان للابن من نفسه ، فالسلطان هو للاب فقط واعطاه للابن ليثبت انه ابن الانسان الصالح البار وانه رسول الله .




> 30  انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا كما اسمع ادين و دينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الاب الذي ارسلني


 
لا يستطيع الابن من القيام باي عمل او معجزة من نفسه ، الله الاب هو الذي يؤيده بهذه المعجزات ، ولا مشيئة للابن وها هو يطلب مشيئة الاب الذي ارسله كرسول له.




> 36  و اما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الاب لاكملها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الاب قد ارسلني


 
الاب هو الذي اعطى الابن السلطان للقيام بالمعجزات ، وهذه المعجزات هي الدليل والبرهان لخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة انه رسول الله .



> 37  و الاب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته


 
والذي يشهد للمسيح على هذا الكلام هو الله الاب ، ولم يقبل المسيح شهادة انسان ، لان شهادة الله ابدية اما شهادة الانسان مؤقتة .


اذا من هو الكاذب والمدلس والمفتري ؟

الحكم للقراء

تحياتي


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

My Rock قال:
			
		

> هذا ما يسمى بالتدليس و تحميل النصوص بكلام لا تحتويه, فأين قال المسيح انه اقام الموتى ليس بقوته بل بقوة الله؟
> 
> هذا كذب و افتراء من جنابك
> 
> ...


 

ماي روك

هل تريد معرفة من هو المدلس والكاذب والمفتري؟

لماذا يا ماي روك تقتبس نصا غير مكتملا من الاصحاح ؟

الا يسمى هذا تدليسا وافتراء وكذبا واستهتارا بالقراء ؟


ماذا يقول يوحنا في الاصحاح الخامس والذي اقتبس منه ماي روك كلمات قليلة وكانه مستحي من وضعه ؟




> 19  فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك


 
الابن لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء من نفسه ، الاب هو الذي يمنحه هذا العمل ، اذن ما يعمله الابن من الاعمال فوق العادة والطبيعة هي ليست من نفسه بل من الله الاب.




> 27  و اعطاه سلطانا ان يدين ايضا لانه ابن الانسان


 
لا سلطان للابن من نفسه ، فالسلطان هو للاب فقط واعطاه للابن ليثبت انه ابن الانسان الصالح البار وانه رسول الله .




> 30  انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا كما اسمع ادين و دينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الاب الذي ارسلني


 
لا يستطيع الابن من القيام باي عمل او معجزة من نفسه ، الله الاب هو الذي يؤيده بهذه المعجزات ، ولا مشيئة للابن وها هو يطلب مشيئة الاب الذي ارسله كرسول له.




> 36  و اما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الاب لاكملها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الاب قد ارسلني


 
الاب هو الذي اعطى الابن السلطان للقيام بالمعجزات ، وهذه المعجزات هي الدليل والبرهان لخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة انه رسول الله .



> 37  و الاب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته


 
والذي يشهد للمسيح على هذا الكلام هو الله الاب ، ولم يقبل المسيح شهادة انسان ، لان شهادة الله ابدية اما شهادة الانسان مؤقتة .


اذا من هو الكاذب والمدلس والمفتري ؟

الحكم للقراء

تحياتي


----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

فرحان قوى وبتعيد الكلام 3 مرات

الكاذب والمدلس والمفترى هو انت

لانك تفسر على حسب هوائك

وكلامى اوضحتة انك تفسر وتفهم من محض خيالك


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> المسيح فعل والناس اعترفوا
> *32* منذ الدهر لم يسمع ان احدا فتح عيني مولود اعمى
> 
> http://arabic.searchgodsword.org/desk/?language=ar&query=john+9&section=0&translation=svd&oq=%25e3%25ca%25ec%25201&new=1&nb=mt&ng=1&ncc=1
> ...


 

عزيزي نيومان 

المسيح لم يصنع شيء بالطين ، بل صنع الطين نفسه ، يعني جَبََلَ الطين ، وطلى به عيني الاعمى فابصر بعد ان اغتسل.

ادعو الله ان يُبصر عيونك للحق.

اما سؤالك الثاني فاليك جوابه :

ماذا يقول يوحنا الاصحاح 11

 38  فانزعج يسوع ايضا في نفسه و جاء الى القبر و كان مغارة و قد وضع عليه حجر 39  قال يسوع ارفعوا الحجر قالت له مرثا اخت الميت يا سيد قد انتن لان له اربعة ايام 40  قال لها يسوع الم اقل لك ان امنت ترين مجد الله41  فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا* و رفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق و قال ايها الاب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي 42  و انا علمت انك في كل حين تسمع لي و لكن لاجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت ليؤمنوا انك ارسلتني.*


هل لك اعتراض على هذا النص؟

اقرأه جيدا يا نيومان عسى الله ان يهديك .

تحياتي


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

ماي روك

نتيجة بعض المشاكل الفنية التي واجهتني سابقا ، تم اظهار المداخلات السابقة ثلاث مرات ، ارجو الغاء مداخلتين من كل واحدة  وابقاء الثالثة من كل منها.

المطلوب الغائها :

مداخلة 32 + 35 + 36 

تحياتي


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> اذن ماذا فعل يا حدق ؟
> 
> انفتحت عينا الاعمى كدة لله فى لله


 

لا يا مفتح ، المسيح عمل معجزة في ابصار عيون الاعمى باذن الله تعالى ، فهو صنع الطين وطلى به عيون الاعمى الموجودة والتي لا تبصر فابصرت باذن الله تعالى ، فما المشكلة لديك؟

يبدو انك لم تقرأ ما كتبته سابقا ولا تعلم نصوص كتابك ، اقرأ جيدا واهلا بك كشخص ثالث في نفس الحوار مع ماي روك ونيومان ، فانا لست كغيري لا يقبل المحاورين مهما بلغ عددهم.

تحياتي


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> بالنسبة لاشباع الجموع
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

يا مفتح ، نعم ان المسيح بارك الخبز ولكن بعد ان رفع بصره نحو السماء ، وبالفعل الفرق واضح.

اذهب وتعلم جيدا واهلا بك

تحياتي


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اذن قام تحويل الماء الى خمر
> ...


 

اولا اليك الرد على هههههههههههه

اَلْمَزَامِيرُ: الفصل: 70, الآية 3لِيَرْجِعْ مِنْ أَجْلِ خِزْيِهِمُ الْقَائِلُونَ: ((هَهْ هَهْ!)) 

اما النقطة الثانية يا مفتح ، تحويل الماء الى خمر هي معجزة مثل اي معجزة اخرى ايد الله بها رسله وانبياءه ، فما الغريب في ذلك؟

وهناك سحرة ومنافقين وكذبة يستطيعون ان يقوموا بمعجزات مثلها حسب نصوص كتابكم ، فلماذا تستغرب ذلك ؟

اما ان تصبح المعجزة في تحويل الماء الى خمر بانها خلق ، فهذا هو المضحك تماما ، لانك لا تعرف في الاصل ماذا تعني كلمة خلق .

اذهب وتعلم واهلا بك.

تحياتي


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> اقرا ردوى يا مزور


 
وهل انت وضعت ردودا تستحق القراءة يا مفتح ؟ فانت لم تاتي بجديد.

تحياتي


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> فرحان قوى وبتعيد الكلام 3 مرات
> 
> الكاذب والمدلس والمفترى هو انت
> 
> ...


 

هو انت قلت حاجة من الاصل؟

تحياتي


----------



## Michael (15 أبريل 2006)

> اَلْمَزَامِيرُ: الفصل: 70, الآية 3لِيَرْجِعْ مِنْ أَجْلِ خِزْيِهِمُ الْقَائِلُونَ: ((هَهْ هَهْ!))



ما هو انت لو شاطر 
كدة عرفت لمن ذكرت



> اما النقطة الثانية يا مفتح ، تحويل الماء الى خمر هي معجزة مثل اي معجزة اخرى ايد الله بها رسله وانبياءه ، فما الغريب في ذلك؟


اثبت



> وهناك سحرة ومنافقين وكذبة يستطيعون ان يقوموا بمعجزات مثلها حسب نصوص كتابكم ، فلماذا تستغرب ذلك ؟



لن يكونوا مملؤين بالروح القدس الى انت وغيرك لا تعرفونة وؤلاء لا يعترفون بالسيد المسيح الرب

هل عرفت لماذا انا مستغرب

من كلامك الباطل



> اما ان تصبح المعجزة في تحويل الماء الى خمر بانها خلق ، فهذا هو المضحك تماما ، لانك لا تعرف في الاصل ماذا تعني كلمة خلق .



شكرا شكرا
على العموم اانا لن اردك بالتفاهات الصبيانية التى تلجا اليها

الكلام واضح للقراء

ولو عندك كلمة مفيدة قولها بدلامن هذة الجدالات الصبيانية


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> اعزائي نيومان وما روك





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> بداية لكم مني كل التحية على هذا الموضوع الرائع والذي به تحاولون جاهدين اثبات الوهية المسيح من خلال قيامه بمعجزات تحت عنوان انه الخالق زورا وبهتانا.
> 
> 
> اعزائي
> ...




الاخ الفاضل رائد 

دعني استفسر منك عن شيء قبل الاسترسال فيما تقوله 

حيث انك الان تعلن عدم ايمانك بقرآنك 

فالقرآن يشهد ان المسيح كان يخلق ... وكان يحي وكان يقيم من الاموات وكان يجري المعجزات 

فهل انت تنكر ما يقوله القرآن ؟؟؟؟

اعرف مسبقا اجابتك التي ستقول انه كان يفعل هذا باذن الله ...

وهذا المفترض ان يكون محور الحوار 

اي الاعتراف ان المسيح كان يخلق ويشفي ويقيم من الاموات ...

والاختلاف هو هل كان هذا باذن الله ام بقدرته الشخصية ؟؟؟

اما انكارك تماما ان المسيح كان يفعل هذا ولم يفعله ولن يفعله كما تقول 
فهو يخرجك من ملة الاسلام ، ويجعلنا نكلمك باسلوب آخر .............

في انتظار الرد


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> الاخ الفاضل رائد
> 
> دعني استفسر منك عن شيء قبل الاسترسال فيما تقوله
> 
> ...


 

عزيزي نيومان

دعك من القران ،  فانا ما زلت بانتظار ردودك على مداخلاتي الاخيرة ومن نصوص كتابكم ، بان المسيح كان يخلق بقدرته وسلطانه وبدون قدرة وسلطان الاب .

كما ارجو ان تبين لنا ماذا خلق المسيح ، واين قال انه خلق ويخلق ....الخ

بانتظارك مع التحيات


----------



## raed (15 أبريل 2006)

العزيز ميشيل

هل تعرف بانني سعيد في قراءة مداخلاتك والتي لا تحتوي على شيء يُقرا ويُستفاد منه ، تابع بنفس المستوى لانها احدى ادوات الرفاهية للاخرين.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				raed قال:
			
		

> دعك من القران ، فانا ما زلت بانتظار ردودك على مداخلاتي الاخيرة ومن نصوص كتابكم ، بان المسيح كان يخلق بقدرته وسلطانه وبدون قدرة وسلطان الاب .




عزيزي المسلم 
لا داعي للتهرب من السؤال الصريح 

هل انت مسلم تؤمن بالقرآن ، ام مسلم تنكر القرآن ؟؟؟

القرآن يقول ان المسيح كان يخلق ويشفي ويحي من الاموات 

هل توافق على هذا ام تنكره ؟؟؟




> كما ارجو ان تبين لنا ماذا خلق المسيح ، واين قال انه خلق ويخلق ....الخ




عندما استمع لاجابة سؤالك اولا سوف نناقش ماذا كان يخلق المسيح !!!!

حسنا يا عزيزي 

في انتظار اجابة سؤالك 

هل انت مسلم وتؤمن بما يقوله القرآن عن المسيح الخالق الشافي المعافي المحي 

ام انت منكر للقرآن وما يقوله الاسلام ؟؟؟


----------



## raed (16 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

لقد قلت لك عدة مرات دعك من القران ، هل تريد ان تثبت الوهية المسيح وانه خلق من القران وتترك نصوص كتابكم ؟

هذا الامر يدل على ان كتابكم لم يقل نهائيا بان المسيح خلق نملة ، واذا عمل المسيح اي معجزات فهي ليست من سلطانه او قدرته او مشيئته بل هي من الله الاب التي ايده بها ليثبت انه رسول الله وليس الله.

ومن هذه اللحظة اقول لك والحمد لله ، بان ردودي على مداخلتك كانت قاضية على ادعاءاتك الباطلة  والتي تثبت بان المسيح لا سلطان له ولا قدرة له على عمل اي شيء من نفسه ، وعجزك التام باتيان اي دليل من كتابكم ينقض كلامي وتثبت بان المسيح قادر على عمل اي شيء بقدرته وسلطانه وبدون الله الاب.

اذا احببت ان تحاور من نصوص كتابكم فاهلا بك ، والا انني اعتبر الموضوع منتهي وفي عداد الموتى ولا قيامة له.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> لقد قلت لك عدة مرات دعك من القران ، هل تريد ان تثبت الوهية المسيح وانه خلق من القران وتترك نصوص كتابكم ؟


 
يا اخ رائد انا لا اناقشك في القرآن 

اقرأ مداخلتي السابقة وافهم السؤال ...

انا اسألك هل انت مسلم وتؤمن بالقرآن ام انك غير مسلم ولا تؤمن بالقرآن 

السؤال بسيط والاجابة ابسط منها لا يوجد ...

هل انا اتحدث مع مسلم ام مع كافر ؟؟؟؟

 في انتظار ردك


----------



## raed (16 أبريل 2006)

NEW_MAN قال:
			
		

> يا اخ رائد انا لا اناقشك في القرآن
> 
> اقرأ مداخلتي السابقة وافهم السؤال ...
> 
> ...


 

فعلا اصبح الان الموضوع في عداد الموتى ولا قيامة له ، والسبب ان سؤالك لا علاقة له بالموضوع ، فلو كنت بوذي او لاديني فماذا ستسالني يا نيومان ؟

انت لا تملك اي دليل من نصوص كتابك ينفي ما كتبته لك في السابق ، وهذا بالطيع ينهي الموضوع والحوار فيه معك.

الى اللقاء في موضوع آخر ، والذي اشم راحته منذ الان بانه سيكون ايضا في عداد الاموات ولا قيامة له ، والحكم ليس لي ولك بل للقراء.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل رائد 

انت تقول انك مسلم 

فهل تؤمن او لا تؤمن بهذه الكلمات :

*وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ*

آل عمران : 49


ارجو الاجابة لنعرف هل انت مسلم او يهودي او بوذي 

هل تعتقد ان سؤالا مثل هذا خارج سياق الموضوع 
نحن نرى العكس تماما ...

فانت تنكر ان المسيح كان يخلق ، وقد كتبت بالحرف الواحد 

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *raed*
_




			اعزائي 

المسيح لم يخلق شيء ولن يخلق شيء ولو حتى اصغر شيء في الكون لانه ليس الله وانما رسول الله ، وجميع الاعمال التي قام بها وهي المعجزات هي باذن الله تعالى ، المسيح ليس له سلطان الا السلطان الذي اعطاه اياه الاب ، فهو لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء الا بسلطان الله الذي منحه اياه ومن خلال نصوص كتابكم والتي ستأتي لاحقا في الموضوع.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

_ 
فهل تؤمن كمسلم وكما يقول القرآن ان المسيح كان يخلق 

ام ان ايمانك هو ما كتبته ان المسيح لم يخلق شيء ولن يخلق شيء ؟؟؟؟

السؤال في صميم قلب الموضوع ...

فانت تقول انك مسلم يحاورنا ، وكلامك ليس ككلام المسلمين ...

فهل انت كافر او مسلم ؟؟؟؟

هل هذا خارج سياق الموضوع ؟؟؟؟

بل هو يكشف لنا عن معدن المحاور ، هل هو صادق ام كاذب ؟؟؟

وهذا ما نتركه للقراء كما تقول ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## Rawabi (17 أبريل 2006)

هذا رد على جوابك اخي نيو مان ، وهو ان الله سبحانة اعطى معجزه لعيسى عليه السلام حتى يؤمن به الناس بانه رسول اتي من عند الله ليهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم وعندما قال الله تعالى في القرآن (*وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ)*

أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُق لَكُمْ مِنْ الطِّين كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَكُون طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه 
وَكَذَلِكَ كَانَ يَفْعَل يُصَوِّر مِنْ الطِّين شَكْل طَيْر ثُمَّ يَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَطِير عِيَانًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الَّذِي جَعَلَ هَذَا مُعْجِزَة لَهُ تَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ أَرْسَلَهُ 


انتبه اخي نيو مان عندما قال اني جئتكم بآية من عند ربم اي الله سبحانة اعطي عيسى عليه السلام هذه المعجزة حتى يصدقوه بانه رسول من عند الله وقال ايضاً بإذن الله اي بأمر من الله وبإذنه جعل الطير الذي صنعة عيسى عليه السلام حيا وهذا يعني بان الله احى الطير الذي صنعه عيسى عليه السلام وهذا دليل على ان عيسى عليه السلام رسولاً ونبيا من عند الله لمعشر اسرائيل لا يستطع شيئا إلا بأمر من الله سبحانة.

وهنالك ايضا اثباتات من كتبكم بأن عيسى عليه السلام ماهو إلا نبي مرسل من عند الله سبحانة
وهي كالآتي:

متا15:9) ) وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس
اليس عيسى عليه السلام قالها هو بنفسة باطلا يعبدونني ، وانا متاكده سوف تقول لي ان في بعض من الناس عبداتهم له عبادة خاطئة لهذا يقول هذه الجملة ، حسنا في فقرات اخرى تبين ان عيسى *نبي* وليس الاه وهي:

1.       بإنجيل متى ( 21 : 10 ، 11 ) ان المسيح لما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها وسألت من هذا ؟ فكانت الاجابة من الجموع الغفيرة من المؤمنين والتلاميذ الذين دخلوا مع المسيح مدينة القدس هي : ((هذا يسوع *النبـي* من ناصرة الجليل ))
هذا دليل وإليك بآخر :
2.       انجيل لوقا(16،17:7) فَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ خَوْفٌ، وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ قَائِلِينَ:«قَدْ قَامَ فِينَا *نَبِيٌّ* عَظِيمٌ، وَافْتَقَدَ اللهُ شَعْبَهُ». 17 وَخَرَجَ هذَا الْخَبَرُ عَنْهُ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَفِي جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ
وهذا آخر:
3.       انجيل لوقا(19:24) فَقَالَ لَهُمَا:«وَمَا هِيَ؟» فَقَالاَ:«الْمُخْتَصَّةُ بِيَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ، الَّذِي كَانَ إِنْسَانًا *نَبِيًّا* مُقْتَدِرًا فِي الْفِعْلِ وَالْقَوْلِ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ
آخر ايضا:
4.       انجيل متى(57:13) فَكَانُوا يَعْثُرُونَ بِهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لَيْسَ *نَبِيٌّ* بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ إِلاَّ فِي وَطَنِهِ وَفِي بَيْتِهِ
رجاء التعليل وتوضيح التناقض بين قولكم أن عيسى إلاه وهنا بكلام عيسى نفسه وتلاميذة أن عيسى *نبي*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

والتعليل على ما قاله عيسى عليه السلام في هذه العبارة وهي ايضا تبين ان الله هو الذي ارسل عيسى وان الله الإلاه وحدة لا شريك له.
في انجيل (3:17) *وَهذِهِ *هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ وَحْدَكَ وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ
(( ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته )) ، ألا تدل تلك الكلمات على أن يسوع المسيح هو رسول تم إرساله من قبل الله ؟
لقد شهد المسيح هنا أن الحياة الأبدية هي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن يسوع رسول الله وهو عين ما يؤمن به المسلمون جميعاً.
وهذا دليل على الآتي:
أولاً : أنه يوجد إله حقيقي واحد وأن يسوع لا يعرف شيئاً عن التثليث أو الاقانيم بقوله : ( أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ) .
ثانياً : وأن يسوع المسيح لم يدع الالوهية لأنه أشار إلى الإله الحقيقي بقوله : ( أنت الإله الحقيقي ) لا إلى ذاته .

ثالثاً : لقد شهد يسوع المسيح بأنه رسول الله فحسب بقوله  ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته).

ولم يقل:
(( إن الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوكم أنكم ثلاثة أقانيم وأنكم جميعاً واحد ))
(( إن الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله المكون من ثلاثة أقانيم الآب والابن والروح القدس ))
بل لقد شهد المسيح أن الحياة الأبدية هي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن يسوع رسول الله

وهذا دليل من القرآن على ان الله سبحانة واحد احد لا يشاركه احد ولا يشببه احد  وهي سورة الإخلاص عندما قال الله تعالي (قُلْ هُوَ اللَّه أَحَد اللَّه الصَّمَد لَمْ يَلِد وَلَمْ يُولَد وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَد)

وهذا تقسيرة 
الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِد وَلَمْ يُولَد لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْء يُولَد إلا سَيَمُوتُ وَلَيْسَ شَيْء يَمُوت إلا سَيُورَثُ وَإِنَّ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لَا يَمُوت وَلَا يُورَث " وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَد " وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَبِيه وَلَا عِدْل وَلَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْء 
ا
تمنى ان يكون هذا واضحاً ومفهوما وعسى ان يهديكم الله 

اختكم روابي


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 أبريل 2006)

Rawabi قال:
			
		

> هذا رد على جوابك اخي نيو مان ، وهو ان الله سبحانة اعطى معجزه لعيسى عليه السلام حتى يؤمن به الناس بانه رسول اتي من عند الله ليهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم وعندما قال الله تعالى في القرآن (*وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ)*





			
				Rawabi قال:
			
		

> أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُق لَكُمْ مِنْ الطِّين كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر فَأَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَكُون طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه
> وَكَذَلِكَ كَانَ يَفْعَل يُصَوِّر مِنْ الطِّين شَكْل طَيْر ثُمَّ يَنْفُخ فِيهِ فَيَطِير عِيَانًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّه عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الَّذِي جَعَلَ هَذَا مُعْجِزَة لَهُ تَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ أَرْسَلَهُ
> 
> 
> انتبه اخي نيو مان عندما قال اني جئتكم بآية من عند ربم اي الله سبحانة اعطي عيسى عليه السلام هذه المعجزة حتى يصدقوه بانه رسول من عند الله وقال ايضاً بإذن الله اي بأمر من الله وبإذنه جعل الطير الذي صنعة عيسى عليه السلام حيا وهذا يعني بان الله احى الطير الذي صنعه عيسى عليه السلام وهذا دليل على ان عيسى عليه السلام رسولاً ونبيا من عند الله لمعشر اسرائيل لا يستطع شيئا إلا بأمر من الله سبحانة.




الاخت الفاضلة روابي 

شكرا لمداخلتك 

اذا فانت تنقضين كلام الاخ رائد ، وتحاولين انقاذ ماء وجهه ؟؟؟

حسنا ، اليك سؤالان بالتحديد ارجو الاجابة عليهما بصراحة شديدة 


اولا : اذا فالمسيح كان يخلق بشهادة القرآن يا مسلمين 
لن اخوض الان في جزئية ( باذن الله او بقدرته الشخصية ) هذه نقطة سوف نناقشها فيما بعد 

اكرر اولا : المسيح كان يخلق 
نعم ام لا ....



ثانيا : هل المتكلم في هذه الآيات هو عيسى ام الله ؟؟؟

اقرأي القرآن جيدا ، قبل الاجابة ، 

واليك الايات بالتتابع :

*قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكِ اللَّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ*
*وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ*
*وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ
*

*من المتكلم بصيغة "ورسولا الى بني اسرائيل أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم " ؟؟؟
*


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2006)

raed قال:
			
		

> ماي روك
> 
> هل تريد معرفة من هو المدلس والكاذب والمفتري؟
> 
> ...


 

التدليس و الافتراء و الكذب هو ايضا ان تفسر النص بحسب فهمك الباطل, و لكن انت طلبت اين قال المسيح انه يخلق و يحي من يشاء و اتينا بالنص, فلماذا تقفز لنصوص اخرى؟




> ماذا يقول يوحنا في الاصحاح الخامس والذي اقتبس منه ماي روك كلمات قليلة وكانه مستحي من وضعه ؟


 
حاشا, كلمة الله ليست ضعيفة لاستحي منها يا رجل




> الابن لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء من نفسه ، الاب هو الذي يمنحه هذا العمل ، اذن ما يعمله الابن من الاعمال فوق العادة والطبيعة هي ليست من نفسه بل من الله الاب.


 

كلام هبل في هبل, لنرى النص

19فقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ: »الحقَّ الحقَّ أقولُ لكُم: لا يَقدِرُ الابنُ أنْ يَعمَلَ شَيئًا مِنْ عِندِهِ، بل يَعمَلُ ما رأى الآبَ يَعمَلُهُ. فما يَعمَلُهُ الآبُ يَعمَلُ مِثلَهُ الابنُ. 20فالآبُ يُحبُّ الابنَ ويُريهِ كُلَ ما يَعمَلُ، وسَيُريهِ ما هوَ أعظمُ، فتَتَعجَّبونَ 21فكما يُقيمُ الآبُ الموتى ويُحْيـيهم، كذلِكَ الابنُ يُحيِــي مَنْ يَشاءُ. 22والآبُ لا يَدينُ بِنَفسِهِ أحدًا لأنَّهُ جعَلَ الدَّينونَةَ كُلَّها لِلابنِ، 23حتى يُمجِّدَ جميعُ النـاسِ الابنَ، كما يُمَجِّدونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لا يُمَجِّدُ الابنَ، لا يُمَجِّدُ الآبَ الذي أرسَلَهُ.

ما يعمله الله يعمل مثله الابن, هذه دلالة على وحدانية المشيئة و العمل, فكل ما يفعله الله يفعله الابن (الكلمة) ايضا, اذا هي دلالة على الوحدة الجامعة و على الوهية المسيح ايضا, فله الاعمال الالهية

و ايضا يحي من يشاء, و هذا النص الذي كنت تبحث عنه, لكنك تجاهلته و رحت تشتت الموضوع بالاعداد الي قبلها و التي بعدها و التي لا تغير من معنى النص بشئ, فهل غيرت من معنى قدرة المسيح على الخلق و الاحياء؟


----------



## Rawabi (18 أبريل 2006)

نعم في هذه كان ولا احد يجادلك بهذا ففي الرقآن كتب هذا ولكن الفرق بيننا وبينكم بانكم تقولون أنه هو الرب لذلك يخلق ولكن ايضاً اخي انظر إلى الآيات *أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا **(**بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ) *وهذه الكلمة لا تتجزا من الآية فهي جزء منها ولا نغض النظر عنها فهي تكمل المعني وانه خلق ولكن امراً من الله عزوجل.

ولسؤالك الثاني :
أولاً اخي نيو مان إن القرآن كله كلام الله ، فالله سبحانة كان يروي للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الأنبياء وماذا جرى لهم فقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يحفظ كل كلمه قالها الله سبحانه له حتى يرويها للناس وكانت تكتب كلمه كلمه وتحفظ ايضا لهذا نقول ان القرآن كلام الله وليس الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم او احد من اصحابه ولكن في الأنجيل كتب من اشخاص ونسب لهم كإنجيل متة ويوحنا الخ.... ولكن القرآن نسب إلى الله وحدة وليس الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم او اصحابه
وفي مقاله لك تقول لا تاخذوا اجزاء من آياتنا وتفسروها ولكن اقراوا الإنجيل كله ، كذلك اقول لك اخي اقرأ القرآن كله وافهمة.
نرجع إلى موضوعنا في هذه الآية كان يقول الله سبحانة للرسول بأن عيسى عليه السلام كان يوقل لبني إسرائيل هذا الكلام :
*(وَرَسُولًا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ )*
وهنا عيسى عليه السلام يقول انه رسول الله جائكم بمعجزة وهذا حتى يصدقول كلامة ويتبعوه.

وفي آيات اخرى كان الله تعالي يقول:
*إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلًا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ*

يَذْكُر تَعَالَى مَا اِمْتَنَّ بِهِ عَلَى عَبْده وَرَسُوله عِيسَى اِبْن مَرْيَم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام مِمَّا أَجْرَاهُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ مِنْ الْمُعْجِزَات الْبَاهِرَات وَخَوَارِق الْعَادَات فَقَالَ اُذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك أَيْ فِي خَلْقِي إِيَّاكَ مِنْ أُمّ بِلَا ذَكَرٍ وَجَعْلِي إِيَّاكَ آيَة وَدَلَالَة قَاطِعَة عَلَى كَمَال قُدْرَتِي عَلَى الْأَشْيَاء وَعَلَى وَالِدَتك حَيْثُ جَعَلْتُك لَهَا بُرْهَانًا عَلَى بَرَاءَتِهَا مِمَّا نَسَبَهُ الظَّالِمُونَ وَالْجَاهِلُونَ إِلَيْهَا مِنْ الْفَاحِشَة إِذْ أَيَّدْتُك بِرُوحِ الْقُدُس وَهُوَ جِبْرِيلُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَجَعَلْتُك نَبِيًّا دَاعِيًا إِلَى اللَّه فِي صِغَرك وَكِبَرك فَأَنْطَقْتُك فِي الْمَهْد صَغِيرًا فَشَهِدْت بِبَرَاءَةِ أُمّك مِنْ كُلّ عَيْب وَاعْتَرَفْت لِي بِالْعُبُودِيَّةِ وَأَخْبَرْت عَنْ رِسَالَتِي إِيَّاكَ وَدَعَوْت إِلَى عِبَادَتِي وَلِهَذَا قَالَ " تُكَلِّم النَّاس فِي الْمَهْد وَكَهْلًا " أَيْ تَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّه النَّاس فِي صِغَرك وَكِبَرك وَضَمَّنَ تُكَلِّم تَدْعُو لِأَنَّ كَلَامَهُ النَّاسَ فِي كُهُولَته لَيْسَ بِأَمْرٍ عَجِيب وَقَوْله " وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُك الْكِتَاب وَالْحِكْمَة " أَيْ الْخَطّ وَالْفَهْم وَالتَّوْرَاة وَهِيَ الْمُنَزَّلَة عَلَى مُوسَى بْن عِمْرَان الْكَلِيم وَقَدْ يَرِد لَفْظ التَّوْرَاة فِي الْحَدِيث وَيُرَاد بِهِ مَا هُوَ أَعَمُّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَقَوْله" وَإِذْ تَخْلُق مِنْ الطِّين كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْر بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ تُصَوِّرهُ وَتُشَكِّلهُ عَلَى هَيْئَة الطَّائِر بِإِذْنِي لَك فِي ذَلِكَ فَتَنْفُخ فِيهَا " فَتَكُون طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ فَتَنْفُخ فِي تِلْكَ الصُّورَة الَّتِي شَكَّلْتهَا بِإِذْنِي لَك فِي ذَلِكَ فَتَكُون طَيْرًا ذَا رُوحٍ تَطِير بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَخَلْقه . وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَتُبْرِئ الْأَكْمَهَ وَالْأَبْرَص بِإِذْنِي " قَدْ تَقَدَّمَ الْكَلَام عَلَيْهِ فِي سُورَة آل عِمْرَان بِمَا أَغْنَى عَنْ إِعَادَته. وَقَوْله " وَإِذْ تُخْرِج الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي " أَيْ تَدْعُوهُمْ فَيَقُومُونَ مِنْ قُبُورهمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه وَقُدْرَته وَإِرَادَته وَمَشِيئَته ، وَقَوْله تَعَالَى " وَإِذْ كَفَفْت بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل عَنْك إِذْ جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْر مُبِين" أَيْ وَاذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْك فِي كَفِّي إِيَّاهُمْ عَنْك حِين جِئْتهمْ بِالْبَرَاهِينِ وَالْحُجَج الْقَاطِعَة عَلَى نُبُوَّتك وَرِسَالَتك مِنْ اللَّه إِلَيْهِمْ فَكَذَّبُوك وَاتَّهَمُوك بِأَنَّك سَاحِر وَسَعَوْا فِي قَتْلك وَصَلْبك فَنَجَّيْتُك مِنْهُمْ وَرَفَعْتُك إِلَيَّ وَطَهَّرْتُك مِنْ دَنَسهمْ وَكَفَيْتُك شَرَّهُمْ وَهَذَا يَدُلّ عَلَى أَنَّ هَذَا الِامْتِنَان كَانَ مِنْ اللَّه إِلَيْهِ بَعْد رَفْعه إِلَى السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا أَوْ يَكُون هَذَا الِامْتِنَان وَاقِعًا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَعَبَّرَ عَنْهُ بِصِيغَةِ الْمَاضِي دَلَالَة عَلَى وُقُوعه لَا مَحَالَة وَهَذَا مِنْ أَسْرَار الْغُيُوب الَّتِي أَطْلَعَ اللَّه عَلَيْهَا نَبِيَّهُ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .

وهذا رد على اسئلتك اخي ولكنك انت لم تجاوبني عن اسئلتي لك وهي كالتالي :
تا15:9) ) *وباطلا* يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس
اليس عيسى عليه السلام قالها هو بنفسة باطلا يعبدونني ، وانا متاكده سوف تقول لي ان في بعض من الناس عبداتهم له عبادة خاطئة لهذا يقول هذه الجملة ، حسنا في فقرات اخرى تبين ان عيسى *نبي* وليس الاه وهي:

1. بإنجيل متى ( 21 : 10 ، 11 ) ان المسيح لما دخل أورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها وسألتمن هذا ؟ فكانت الاجابة من الجموع الغفيرة من المؤمنين والتلاميذ الذين دخلوا معالمسيح مدينة القدس هي : ((هذا يسوع *النبـي* من ناصرة الجليل))
هذا دليل وإليك بآخر :
2. انجيل لوقا(16،17:7) فَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ خَوْفٌ، وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ قَائِلِينَ:«قَدْ قَامَ فِينَا *نَبِيٌّ* عَظِيمٌ، وَافْتَقَدَ اللهُ شَعْبَهُ». 17 وَخَرَجَ هذَا الْخَبَرُ عَنْهُ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَفِي جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ
وهذا آخر:
3. انجيل لوقا(19:24) فَقَالَ لَهُمَا:«وَمَا هِيَ؟» فَقَالاَ:«الْمُخْتَصَّةُ بِيَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيِّ، الَّذِي كَانَ إِنْسَانًا *نَبِيًّا* مُقْتَدِرًا فِي الْفِعْلِ وَالْقَوْلِ أَمَامَ اللهِ وَجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ
آخر ايضا:
4. انجيل متى(57:13) فَكَانُوا يَعْثُرُونَ بِهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لَيْسَ *نَبِيٌّ* بِلاَ كَرَامَةٍ إِلاَّ فِي وَطَنِهِ وَفِي بَيْتِهِ
رجاء التعليل وتوضيح التناقض بين قولكم أن عيسى إلاه وهنا بكلام عيسى نفسه وتلاميذة أن عيسى *نبي*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

والتعليل على ما قاله عيسى عليه السلام في هذه العبارة وهي ايضا تبين ان الله هو الذي ارسل عيسى وان الله الإلاه وحدة لا شريك له.
في انجيل (3:17) وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ: أَنْ يَعْرِفُوكَ أَنْتَ *الإِلهَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ* *وَحْدَكَ* *وَيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتَهُ*
(( ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته)) ، ألا تدل تلك الكلمات على أن يسوع المسيح هو رسول تم إرساله من قبل الله ؟
لقد شهد المسيح هنا أن الحياة الأبدية هي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن يسوع رسول الله وهو عين ما يؤمن به المسلمون جميعاً.
وهذا دليل على الآتي:
أولاً : أنه يوجد إله حقيقي واحد وأن يسوع لا يعرف شيئاً عن التثليث أو الاقانيم بقوله : ( أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ) .
ثانياً : وأن يسوع المسيح لم يدع الالوهية لأنه أشار إلى الإله الحقيقي بقوله : ( أنت الإله الحقيقي ) لا إلى ذاته .

ثالثاً : لقد شهد يسوع المسيح بأنه رسول الله فحسب بقوله ، ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته).

ارجوا ان تجاوب عن هذه التساؤلات اخي فانا لم اسئل عن آيه واحدة بل كلمة تكررت مرات في آياتكم وهي* نبي* فما معني هذا اخي ارجوا ان تجاوبني عن هذا السؤال والأسئله الأخرى التي ذكرت سابقا.

أختك روابي


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

الاخت الفاضلة : روابي 

مرحبا بك مرة اخرى في الحوار 
ولكن ارجو ان تعرفي اننا هنا في حوار 
لسنا بصدد ان تضعي مقالا طويلا وكأنه حوارا من طرف واحد 

تعالي نقيم حوارا بيننا ، بعد انسحاب الاخ رائد ، الذي انكر ايمانه الاسلامي ..





			
				Rawabi قال:
			
		

> نعم في هذه كان ولا احد يجادلك بهذا ففي الرقآن كتب هذا ولكن الفرق بيننا وبينكم بانكم تقولون أنه هو الرب لذلك يخلق ولكن ايضاً اخي انظر إلى الآيات *أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا **(**بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ) *وهذه الكلمة لا تتجزا من الآية فهي جزء منها ولا نغض النظر عنها فهي تكمل المعني وانه خلق ولكن امراً من الله عزوجل.


 

اذا فنحن اتفقنا ان المسيح يخلق ، 
تعالي قبل ان نناقش هل يخلق ( باذن الله ) او ( بقدرته الذاتية ) 

تعالي نقرأ القرآن يقول : انه يخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير ، وينفخ فيه فيصير طيرا ...

لماذا الطين بالذات ؟؟؟
ولماذا ينفخ فيه ؟؟؟

اليست هذه هي طريقة الله في الخلق ؟؟؟

واليك ما كتبته سابقا للاخ المنسحب من الحوار وانكر على المسيح انه يخلق ...

رأي المسيح انسانا كان مولودا اعمى ( اي ليس عنده عيون ) ، هذا لم يكن لديه نعمة البصر ثم اخذها الله منها ، ولكنه مولود اعمى لانه لم يكن لديه عيون ...

ماذا فعل المسيح ؟؟
" 5 (قال يسوع ) ما دمت في العالم فانا نور العالم 6 قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى. 7 وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام.الذي تفسيره مرسل.فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا" 
( يوحنا 9 : 5 - 7) 

هنا المسيح يستخدم الطين و ينفخ فيه او (يتفل فيه ) ويصنع للاعمى عيونا بها !!!!!
انه يخلق مثل طريقة الله في الخلق تماما ...
والقرآن يقول : " أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق ، أفلا تذكرون " ؟؟؟ ( النحل : 17) 
لقد كان تحدي الله للبشر ان يخلقوا اذا استطاعوا ..

(أَيُشْرِكُونَ مَا لا يَخْلُقُ شَيْئاً وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ) (لأعراف:191) 

(وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئاً وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ) (النحل:20) 

(وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئاً وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ضَرّاً وَلا نَفْعاً وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتاً وَلا حَيَاةً وَلا نُشُوراً) (الفرقان:3) 
اذا واضح ان ( الخلق ) او ( معجزة الخلق ) اختصها الله لنفسه ، وكان يتحدى بها البشر ، فهل يعطي الله هذه المعجزة لبشر ؟؟؟

سؤال يحتاج الى تفكير طويل قبل ان يتجرأ احد بالاجابة عنه 

السؤال الثاني : 

هل كان المسيح يخلق بقدرته الذاتيه ام ( باذن الله ) ؟؟؟
تعالي نقرأ معا ، كان المسيح يخلق مباشرة ، او يفعل المعجزة مباشرة ، لم يكن يصلي الى الله طالبا ان يصنع المعجزة ، لم يطلب الاذن من الله لاجراء المعجزة ، بل كان يفعلها بقدرته الذاتيه ...

اذا فالمسيح كان خالقا ، بكلمته الذاتيه ....

تعالي نناقش هذه الاسئلة قبل الخوض في لماذا كان المسيح يتكلم في بعض المواقف كانسان ، وفي بعض المواقف كآله ...
وواضح انك اخترتي ما تكلمه المسيح مثبتا به انسانيته الكاملة ، والتي لا ننكرها ، بل نتفق معك فيها تماما ، ونكتب لك المزيد من الاثباتات ان المسيح كان انسانا كاملا ...

ولكن من الانصاف ان نقول ان هناك كلمات كانت المسيح ينطقها بسلطان وقوة اللاهوت 
ويخدع نفسه من ينكرها ويغمض عينه عنها ...
ولهذا موضوع كبير ، يمكننا ان نتناقش فيه ، اذا اردتي لهذا الحوار ان يستمر بالاخذ والرد 

ولكن الان نعود للنقطة الاولى :

فما هو ردك اولا على ما ذكرناه ، من ان المسيح كان يخلق بنفس طريقة الله في الخلق ، وقد اختص الله معجزة الخلق كتحدي للبشر ، لا يستطيع ان يخلق غير الله 
( أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق ، افلا تذكرون ) ؟؟؟؟

لماذا نعتبر ان المسيح الخالق امرا بسيطا ، وكأنه شيئا عاديا ( حتى ولو كان باذن الله ) فان الله لا يعطي البشر الاذن بالخلق ، اذا كيف يعطي البشر ان يخلقوا ، ثم يتحدى البشر اذا كانوا يستطيعون الخلق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

في انتظار ردك الكريم


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان

لقد قرات هذا الموضوع من اوله لآخره ، فلم اجدك قادرا على الاتيان باي نص من كتابكم المقدس يثبت ان المسيح عليه السلام كان يخلق اي شيء ، وهذا ما اثبته لك اخي رائد جزاه الله كل خير ، بل ان اخي رائد قام بوضع كامل النصوص من كتابكم والتي لم تضعها انت ، بل اشرت اليها باسم السفر ورقم الاصحاح كاسلوب مراوغة ، وكنت تكتب المسيح خلق كذا وكذا ، وعند الرجوع الى النصوص كما هي في كتابكم المقدس لم اجد فعلا بانه خلق اي شيء.

ومن ملاحظاتي ايضا بانك قمت بتحويل الموضوع الى مسار اسلامي لانقاذ ماء وجهك من الفشل في اتيان نص واحد يثبت بان المسيح خلق اي شيء ، فما علاقة كلام الله في القران بما هو مطلوب منك بان تاتي بنص من كتابكم المقدس يثبت ان المسيح خلق ويخلق اي شيء؟

نعم ان المسيح عليه السلام خلق طيرا من الطين وباذن الله تعالى وليس بقدرته هو ، وهذا ما جاء في القران الكريم ونؤمن به نحن المسلمين ، فما علاقة هذا الامر بكم انتم المسيحيين ؟ هل ستثبت بان المسيح خلق اي شيء من كتابنا وانتم لا تؤمنون به ؟ لماذا لم نرى ولا نص واحد في كتابكم المقدس بان المسيح خلق الطير من الطين باذن الله تعالى ؟ بل لماذا لا نرى بانه خلق اي شيء ؟

دعك يا استاذ نيومان من القران ، لان الموضوع يتحدث عن نصوص كتابكم فقط ، فاذا كنت قادرا على اثبات قصة الخلق التي تقول عنها من كتابكم المقدس فانه من دواعي سروري ان اعرفها كما باقي اخواني واخواتي المسلمين.

الاستاذ ماي روك

في احدى مداخلاتك قلت ان نيومان اثبت من الكتاب المقدس بان المسيح هو الخالق ، ولكنك لم تشير الى النصوص التي تتكلم عنها ولم اجد بنفسي اي نص في الموضوع يثبت ذلك ، فاذا كنت تتكلم عن نفس ما كتبه نيومان هنا في الموضوع ، فهذا غير صحيح والنصوص تشهد بذلك ولست انا او اخي رائد او غيرنا ، اما اذا كان هناك نصوص اخرى لا نعرفها ، فهل تتفضل وتضعها لنا هنا كي نستفيد منها ونتعرف ماذا خلق المسيح في كتابكم المقدس ؟!!!!!


الاخت الفاضلة روابي 

جزاك الله كل خير على مداخلاتك ، ولكن يا اختي الفاضلة الم تلاحظي بان الموضوع يتكلم عن الكتاب المقدس وليس القران ؟!!

الم تلاحظي كيف ان نيومان قام بتغيير مسار الموضوع من مسيحيات الى اسلاميات نتيجة مداخلات اخي رائد والتي بها اثبت له ولغيره بان المسيح لم يخلق اي شيء حسب نصوص كتابهم المقدس ؟

لا اعتقد ان اخي رائد كان عاجزا عن الرد عليه بخصوص كلام الله في القران ، ولكنني اعتقد بانه لم يرد عليه حتى لا يتغير مسار الموضوع ويضيع اصل الموضوع وهو اثبات ان المسيح كان يخلق حسب نصوص كتابهم المقدس وليس حسب القران .

ومن خلال تجوالي في المنتدى بالامس لاحظت وجود قسم مستقل ومختص في وضع الشبهات على الاسلام ، فمن اراد من النصارى التحدث بالاسلاميات فيكون في ذاك القسم وليس هنا ، لان من الواضح ان هذا القسم يتحدث عن المسيحيات.

واخيرا يبقى الموضوع قائما بدون رد سواء من الاستاذ نيومان او الاستاذ ماي روك او غيرهما من المسيحيين حول اثبات ان المسيح هو الخالق او خلق اي شيء ومن نصوص كتابهم المقدس ، فهل ننتظر هذه النصوص منهم ؟!!

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاستاذ نيومان

نسيت ان اقول لك شيئا آخر بخصوص كلامك التالي للاخت روابي :




> تعالي نقيم حوارا بيننا ، بعد انسحاب الاخ رائد ، الذي انكر ايمانه الاسلامي ..


 
قبل ان تتهم اخي في الله رائد باي تهمة ، عليك باتيان دليل كلامك ، اين قال اخي رائد بانه منسحب ؟ اين انكر اخي رائد ايمانه الاسلامي؟

انت انسان غريب في كلامك ، فتقول شيئا لم يحصل مطلقا على لسان اخي رائد ، فهل عدم قيام اخي رائد بالرد عليك بالاسلاميات يعني انكاره لدينه ؟ وهل ذلك الامر يعني انسحابه من الموضوع والحوار ؟

لا بد وانك تتخيل ذلك نتيجة عدم قدرتك على اثبات قدرة المسيح على الخلق حسب نصوص كتابكم المقدس ، كلامك السابق يدل على ضعفك التام بنصوص كتابكم وتحاول جاهدا اثبات انك تعرف النصوص وانك محاور بارع وان الطرف الاخر لك ضعيف .

انت مطالب الان بدليل انسحاب اخي رائد وبدليل انكاره لدينه ، لا اريد استنتاجات اريد النص الذي كتبه لك اخي رائد في هذين الامرين.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2006)

> لا بد وانك تتخيل ذلك نتيجة عدم قدرتك على اثبات قدرة المسيح على الخلق حسب نصوص كتابكم المقدس ،



واضح ان هذا الاخر جاهل ايضا

حبيبى هل كلفت بنفسك بقراة الموضوع

ام تهكمت على كلمة وتغير مسار الحديث

عندك كلمة مفيدة قولها 
معندكش 
اسكت  وخلى غير يتكلم كلام ناس بتفهم


يتم متابعة الموضوع دون الالتفات الى المداخلات الصبيانية

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Rawabi (18 أبريل 2006)

مرحبا اخي رياض شكرا جزيلا على ردك وفعلا معاك حق  ان الموضوع يجب ان يدور حول الكتاب المقدس وليس اقرآن.
معاك حق

اخي نيو مان ولماذا لا نصدق بأن سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام كانت له هذه المعجزة كغيرة من الرسل والأنبياء ، فقط لأنه خلق طير وما الغريب في هذا بأمر من الله يستطيع الرسل فعل كل شي ، مثلاً سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قابل الله سبحانه في الإسراء والمعراج هذا يعني انه ذهب إلى السماء السبع ، هل نقول هنا والعياذ بالله انه رب لأنه ذهب للسماء ونحن نعلم ان الإنسان لا يستطيع الصعود للسماء السبع.

كذلك سيدنا موسى وله 9 معجزات واحدة منها العصى التي تحولت إلى افعى فهل الإنسان قادر ان يحول جماد إلى شي حي مثلما حول عيسى الطين إلى شي حي لماذا لم نقل والعياذ بالله ان موسى خلق الافعى من عصى فهو والعياذ بالله إلاه. 

هيا اخي استخدم عقلك وفكر معي 

*اذا واضح ان ( الخلق ) او ( معجزة الخلق ) اختصها الله لنفسه ، وكان يتحدى بها البشر ، فهل يعطي الله هذه المعجزة لبشر ؟؟؟*

*سؤال يحتاج الى تفكير طويل قبل ان يتجرأ احد بالاجابة عنه*

انا اجاوبك عنه : اجل يعطي الله هذه المعجزة لبشر اختارة الله سبحانه ليهدي الكافرين وحتى يصدقوه، ولماذا لا يعطيها لبشر وقد اعطى الرسل من قبله كعصى موسى وارسال سيدنا وخاتم الأنبياء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى السماء ليرى الله سبحانه.

*هل كان المسيح يخلق بقدرته الذاتيه ام ( باذن الله ) ؟؟؟*
*تعالي نقرأ معا ، كان المسيح يخلق مباشرة ، او يفعل المعجزة مباشرة ، لم يكن يصلي الى الله طالبا ان يصنع المعجزة ، لم يطلب الاذن من الله لاجراء المعجزة ، بل كان يفعلها بقدرته الذاتيه ...*

*اذا فالمسيح كان خالقا ، بكلمته الذاتيه* ....

ارجع واعيد : قوله تعالى (أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم) الآية هي المعجزة والعلامة والبرهان فالذي جاء به عيسى عليه السلام هو آية من الله تعالى لذا قال (من ربكم) واختيار لفظ من ربكم ليستثير الإيمان فيهم ونوازع اليقين ونلاحظ الفرق بين استعمال كلمة ربكم في هذه القصة واستعمال كلمة (الله) في قصة موسى مع بني اسرائيل (إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة) وهذا لأن بني اسرائيل يميلون الى التكذيب والاعتراض لذا جاءت الآيات كلها تشير إلى أن الأمر من الله تعالى (إن الله يأمركم، إنه يقول).
ولم يقول سيدنا عيسى عندما خلق الطير بامر مني بل قال لهم امر من ربكم وايه من ربكم ولم يقل مني. وهذا امر من الله اي الله امره ولم يطلب عيسى ذلك من الله او يستاذنه بل امر الله عيسى ان يفعل ذلك. هنالك فرق بين استاذن وبين فعلها امر من ربه. فعيسى لم يطلب من الله بل الله امره ان يفعلها لتكون آيه.


*ونكتب لك المزيد من الاثباتات ان المسيح كان انسانا كاملا* ...

هنا انت تثبت لي بان المسيح كان انساناً كاملاً فهل يعقل بان ينزل الله سبحانة من قدرة إلى انسان لا حول له ولا قوة ولماذا ليثبت للناس ماذا انه هو الإلاه . يا اخي الإنسان له الكثير من العيوب والأخطاء فلماذا يشبه الله تعالي بالإنسان؟؟!!!! وهنالك اثبات بان الله يستحيل ان ينزل إلى الأرض وهذا الإثبات هو عندما طلب سيدنا موسى عليه السلام رؤية الرب بقوله : *وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ *.

"وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا" أَيْ لِلْوَقْتِ الَّذِي وَعَدْنَاهُ بِالْكَلَامِ فِيهِ "وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبّه" بِلَا وَاسِطَة كَلَامًا سَمِعَهُ مِنْ كُلّ جِهَة "قَالَ رَبّ أَرِنِي" نَفْسك "أَنْظُر إلَيْك قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي" أَيْ لَا تَقْدِر عَلَى رُؤْيَتِي وَالتَّعْبِير بِهِ دُون لَنْ أَرَى يُفِيد إمْكَان رُؤْيَته تَعَالَى "وَلَكِنْ اُنْظُرْ إلَى الْجَبَل" الَّذِي هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنْك "فَإِنْ اسْتَقَرَّ" ثَبَتَ "مَكَانه فَسَوْف تَرَانِي" أَيْ تَثْبُت لِرُؤْيَتِي وَإِلَّا فَلَا طَاقَة لَك "فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبّه" أَيْ ظَهَرَ مِنْ نُوره قَدْر نِصْف أُنْمُلَة الْخِنْصَر لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا" بِالْقَصْرِ وَالْمَدّ أَيْ مَدْكُوكًا مُسْتَوِيًا بِالْأَرْضِ "وَخَرَّ مُوسَى صَعِقًا" مَغْشِيًّا عَلَيْهِ لِهَوْلِ مَا رَأَى "فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانك" تَنْزِيهًا لَك "تُبْت إلَيْك" مِنْ سُؤَال مَا لَمْ أُؤْمَر بِهِ "وَأَنَا أَوَّل الْمُؤْمِنِينَ".

*لماذا نعتبر ان المسيح الخالق امرا بسيطا ، وكأنه شيئا عاديا ( حتى ولو كان باذن الله ) فان الله لا يعطي البشر الاذن بالخلق ، اذا كيف يعطي البشر ان يخلقوا ، ثم يتحدى البشر اذا كانوا يستطيعون الخلق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الله سبحانة اعطى عيسى فقط هذه المعجزة وتحدى بها غيرة من البشر ولهذا نقول لك مرة اخرى انها آية بمعنى معجزة ، اعطاها لعيسى عليه السلام وليس لغيره. كما اعطى الكثير من الأنبياء معجزات لم يعطيها لغيرهم.


هذا جوابي لك وارجوا منك ان تجاوب على تساؤلات اخي رياض.

اختك روابي​


----------



## Rawabi (18 أبريل 2006)

لا بد وانك تتخيل ذلك نتيجة عدم قدرتك على اثبات قدرة المسيح على الخلق حسب نصوص كتابكم المقدس 

ياريت يا اخي نيو مان واخي مايكل مجدي ان تاتوني بإثبات من كتبكم بان المسيح عيسى عليه السلام قد خلق شيئاً ، فانا اتيتكم بإثبات بانه خلق طير وبامر من الله من القرآن ، الآن اريد اثبات  منكم ومن كتبكم.

اختك روابي


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أبريل 2006)

ردود سريعة :

الاخ رياض :

الموضوع وان كان من الكتاب المقدس ، الا اننا نناقش المسلمين فيه 
فاذا انكر المسلم ايمانه بالقرآن ، فكيف نطالبه بالايمان بما جاء في الكتاب المقدس 
الاخ رائد انكر ان المسيح كان يخلق ، راجعوا كلامه 

فكان يجب علينا ان نتفق على قاعدة اولى ، ان الكتاب المقدس والقرآن يشهدان للمسيح انه يخلق ، وبقى الفرق الوحيد هل يخلق باذن الله ام بقدرته الذاتيه ...

الاخت روابي :




			
				Rawabi قال:
			
		

> لا بد وانك تتخيل ذلك نتيجة عدم قدرتك على اثبات قدرة المسيح على الخلق حسب نصوص كتابكم المقدس





			
				Rawabi قال:
			
		

> ياريت يا اخي نيو مان واخي مايكل مجدي ان تاتوني بإثبات من كتبكم بان المسيح عيسى عليه السلام قد خلق شيئاً ، فانا اتيتكم بإثبات بانه خلق طير وبامر من الله من القرآن ، الآن اريد اثبات منكم ومن كتبكم.
> 
> اختك روابي




ارجو ان ترجعي الى مداخلاتي السابقة في الموضوع 
ففيها الاثبتات من الكتاب المقدس ان المسيح كان يخلق 
تجاهلك لها وعدم التفاتك اليها ليس هو الاثبات اننا لم نكتب شيئا ...

و على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ، كتبت لك الآتي 
وارجو الرد عليه اجمالا لا تجزئيا سطرا بسطر كما تفعلون ، فان هذا يجعل الموضوع وكأنه ( يا ايها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة .....) 

اذا فنحن اتفقنا ان المسيح يخلق ، 
تعالي قبل ان نناقش هل يخلق ( باذن الله ) او ( بقدرته الذاتية ) 

تعالي نقرأ القرآن يقول : انه يخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير ، وينفخ فيه فيصير طيرا ...

لماذا الطين بالذات ؟؟؟
ولماذا ينفخ فيه ؟؟؟

اليست هذه هي طريقة الله في الخلق ؟؟؟

واليك ما كتبته سابقا للاخ المنسحب من الحوار وانكر على المسيح انه يخلق ...

رأي المسيح انسانا كان مولودا اعمى ( اي ليس عنده عيون ) ، هذا لم يكن لديه نعمة البصر ثم اخذها الله منها ، ولكنه مولود اعمى لانه لم يكن لديه عيون ...

ماذا فعل المسيح ؟؟
" 5 (قال يسوع ) ما دمت في العالم فانا نور العالم 6 قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى. 7 وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام.الذي تفسيره مرسل.فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا" 
( يوحنا 9 : 5 - 7) 

هنا المسيح يستخدم الطين و ينفخ فيه او (يتفل فيه ) ويصنع للاعمى عيونا بها !!!!!
انه يخلق مثل طريقة الله في الخلق تماما ...
والقرآن يقول : " أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق ، أفلا تذكرون " ؟؟؟ ( النحل : 17) 
لقد كان تحدي الله للبشر ان يخلقوا اذا استطاعوا ..

(أَيُشْرِكُونَ مَا لا يَخْلُقُ شَيْئاً وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ) (لأعراف:191) 

(وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئاً وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ) (النحل:20) 

(وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئاً وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ضَرّاً وَلا نَفْعاً وَلا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتاً وَلا حَيَاةً وَلا نُشُوراً) (الفرقان:3) 
اذا واضح ان ( الخلق ) او ( معجزة الخلق ) اختصها الله لنفسه ، وكان يتحدى بها البشر ، فهل يعطي الله هذه المعجزة لبشر ؟؟؟

سؤال يحتاج الى تفكير طويل قبل ان يتجرأ احد بالاجابة عنه 


واخيرا :

ارجو ارجاء موضوع الناسوت واللاهوت ، 
فقد قلت لك ان المسيح انسان لا ننكر هذا ، 
اذا اتيت بآية واحدة تثبت ناسوت المسيح ، اتيتك بعشرين ولن اخجل منها ...
انت من تقتطعين من الكتاب المقدس الايات التي تتكلم عن الناسوت فقط 
وتتجاهلين ما ورد في الكتاب المقدس عن اللاهوت ...
وهذه الطريقة لن تخدم سوى الشيطان الذي يكذب على كلام الله ...

وتحياتي


----------



## رياض (18 أبريل 2006)

الاخت الفاضلة روابي

جزاك الله كل خير على ردك الاخير.

اختي الفاضلة ، لا اعرف كيف يريد نيومان ان يثبت بان المسيح خلق شيء ما من كتابنا القران الكريم وهو لا يؤمن به بانه من عند الله تعالى؟ اليس من الاولى له ان يثبت ذلك من نصوص كتابه الذي يؤمن به ؟

اختي الفاضلة ، النصوص التي اقتبسها نيومان لا تثبت شيء مما يقوله او يكتبه ، وانني ادعو الله تعالى مرة اخرى ان يجزي اخي رائد خير جزاء لوضعه النصوص من كتاب النصارى والتي تثبت عدم صحة كلام نيومان.



> ميشيل مجدي،،،
> 
> فيما يبدو انك انسان متعود على الاساءة للغير من خلال كلامك الذي يدل على جهلك تماما في اخلاقيات الحوار ، ولهذا لن ارد عليك باي اساءة ، بل ساكتفي بالقول : داروا سفهاءكم.


 

الاستاذ نيومان




> الموضوع وان كان من الكتاب المقدس ، الا اننا نناقش المسلمين فيه
> فاذا انكر المسلم ايمانه بالقرآن ، فكيف نطالبه بالايمان بما جاء في الكتاب المقدس


 
ومن انكر القرآن يا نيومان ؟ وما علاقتك انت بذلك ؟ من واجبك ان تقنع الطرف الاخر بكتابك ونصوص كتابك كي يؤمن بالمسيح بانه الاله المتجسد ، فهذا الامر لصالحك وليس ضدك.




> الاخ رائد انكر ان المسيح كان يخلق ، راجعوا كلامه


 
لقد قرات جميع المداخلات ولم اجد سوى ان اخي رائد انكر عليكم بان المسيح هو الخالق اي هو الله ومن نصوص كتابكم ، فما هو الغلط في ذلك ؟

جميع النصوص التي اشرت اليها بنفسك يا نيومان من كتابكم ، كانت باطلة في اثبات ان المسيح خلق اي شيء او انه الخالق (حاشا لله ) ، وان كل ما فعله المسيح هو المعجزات باذن الله تعالى مثله مثل اي رسول او نبي .

وحيث انني لا احب ان اتحاور معك ومع غيرك في الاسلاميات ، الا انني اقول لك ايضا بان القران الكريم لا يقول بان المسيح هو الخالق ، واما عملية خلق الطير من الطين باذن الله تعالى كانت احدى معجزاته لاثبات انه رسول الله ، فما الغلط في ذلك؟وهل هذه العملية تجعله هو الاله المعبود؟ هل المعجزات دليل الالوهية عندكم؟

ارجو ان تجيب على سؤالي ؟




> فكان يجب علينا ان نتفق على قاعدة اولى ، ان الكتاب المقدس والقرآن يشهدان للمسيح انه يخلق ، وبقى الفرق الوحيد هل يخلق باذن الله ام بقدرته الذاتيه ...


 
لا يا عزيزي ، لن نتفق على ان المسيح هو الخالق ، ولن نتفق على ان المسيح خلق اي شيء في كتابكم .

ما ذكره القران لا يتعدى المعجزات وباذن الله تعالى وانتهى الامر ، اما كتابكم فلم يذكر ولو نصا واحدا بان المسيح هو الخالق او خلق اي شيء .

انت مطالب بهذه النصوص من كتابكم ، وارجو ان لا تعيد النصوص السابقة لانها باطلة وجميعها كانت معجزات باذن الله تعالى ولم تكن عملية خلق نهائيا ، واذا اردت الحوار في النصوص كلمة كلمة فانا على استعداد لذلك وامام الجميع لاثبت لك انك على باطل فيما تقوله.




> اذا فنحن اتفقنا ان المسيح يخلق


 
ومن قال لك بان هناك اتفاق بينك وبين اي مسلم ان المسيح يخلق ، المسيح لا يستطيع ان يخلق ذبابة ولا حشرة لا ترى بالعين المجردة ، فلا تغالط القراء فيما تكتب ، وعليك بامانة الكتابة ان كنت صادق ، وما ذكره القران تم توضيحه ونص الاية واضح وليس بحاجة لتفسير.

وفي كتابكم لا يوجد ولا نص واحد يقول فيه المسيح انه الخالق او يخلق ولم يخلق اي شيء ، فدعك من تاويل الكلام على لسان المسلم.




> رأي المسيح انسانا كان مولودا اعمى ( اي ليس عنده عيون ) ، هذا لم يكن لديه نعمة البصر ثم اخذها الله منها ، ولكنه مولود اعمى لانه لم يكن لديه عيون ...


 
هل الاعمى لا عيون له يا نيومان ؟ من قال لك هذا الكلام ؟ 

انه اعمى ولديه عيون ولكنه لا يبصر بهم .

استخدم عقلك في الموضوع وليس عاطفة ايمانك يا نيومان.




> ماذا فعل المسيح ؟؟
> " 5 (قال يسوع ) ما دمت في العالم فانا نور العالم 6 قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى. 7 وقال له اذهب اغتسل في بركة سلوام.الذي تفسيره مرسل.فمضى واغتسل وأتى بصيرا"
> ( يوحنا 9 : 5 - 7)


 
يا نيومان من فمك ادينك

لقد صنع المسيح طينا ( اي قام بخلط التفل مع التراب فاصبح طينا ) اي كما تسكب الماء على التراب وتخلطه فيصبح طينا ، وماذا فعل المسيح بالطين يا نيومان ؟

طلى به عيني الاعمى ، اي دهن به عيني الاعمى ، اذا الاعمى كان لديه عيون ولكنه لا يبصر ، فقام المسيح ومسح عينيه بالطين واغتسل فابصر .

هذه هي المعجزة في ابصار الاعمى ، اذن المسيح لم يخلق عيون ولا حتى ذبابة كما اشرت لك سابقا.

وهل هذه المعجزة هي بقدرته ؟ الجواب بالتاكيد لا وهناك نصوص كثيرة في كتابكم تثبت بان المسيح لا يعمل بقدرته وسلطانه بل بقدرة وسلطان الاب وهو الله تعالى ، وايضا المسيح يقول في كتابكم بانه لا يطلب مشيئته بل مشيئة الاب وهو الله تعالى ، اذا المسيح خاضع لله تعالى ، فكيف يكون هو الله بنفسه.

راجع المداخلات السابقة لتقرأ هذه النصوص من جديد ، لانه من الواضح انك لا تقرا بل تستعجل الرد فقط مع التكرار.

الست يا نيومان تؤمن بان بولس هو رسول المسيح وان كلامه هو من الروح القدس ؟اذن اليك ما يقوله بولس :

http://www.albichara.org/detailes.php?hid=112&sid=2266&id=59885#59885(وَمَتَى أُخْضِعَ لَهُ الْكُلُّ فَحِينَئِذٍ الابْنُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً سَيَخْضَعُ لِلَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ كَيْ يَكُونَ اللهُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ). 

 
لا قدرة للمسيح بدون الله تعالى ، ومع ذلك فهو لم يخلق اي شيء في كتابكم سواء بقدرته كما تزعمون او بقدرة الله.





> اذا واضح ان ( الخلق ) او ( معجزة الخلق ) اختصها الله لنفسه ، وكان يتحدى بها البشر ، فهل يعطي الله هذه المعجزة لبشر ؟؟؟


 
اولا عليك ان تعرف بان الله تعالى لا يعمل المعجزات حسب فهمك للموضوع لانه القادر على كل شيء .

كما انني اوافقك بان الخلق هي لله تعالى فقط ، ولكنه يا نيومان سمح الله تعالى لرسله وانبياءه من اجراء معجزات ومنها افعى موسى وخلق الطير من الطين لسيدنا عيسى *وباذنه تعالى* حتى يتمكنوا من اثبات انهم رسل الله تعالى لبني اسرائيل الضالة عباد البقر.


عزيزي نيومان

المسيح لم يقل انه ناسوت تام ولاهوت تام ، اين النص من الاناجيل وعلى لسان المسيح يثبت هذا الادعاء ؟ 

ودليل كلامي هو اختلاف الطوائف المسيحية في طبيعة المسيح :

1- الارثودكس : للمسيح طبيعة واحدة ومشيئة واحدة
2- الكاثوليك : للمسيح طبيعتين ومشيئتين
3- الموارنة : للمسيح طبيعتين ومشيئة واحدة

فلو قال المسيح اي شيء عن ناسوته ولاهوته في الاناجيل لما اختلفت الطوائف المسيحية فيما بينها على طبيعته ومشيئته.

لذلك ادعوك الى حوار عقلاني ، وتحديد اي من الخيارات الثلاثة السابقة انت تؤمن حتى نتمكن من استمرار الحوار معك بشكل بناء.

تحياتي


----------



## islam1 (18 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

************************
*حرر بواسطة ماي روك لنسخ العضو و لصقه للموضوع بدون تفكير و بكل جهالة*
************************


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (19 أبريل 2006)

الله يكثر من امثالك يا اسلام 


تسلم لي عالرد


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل اسلام 

القص واللصق الذي وضعته يثبت عجزك الشديد عن اجراء حوار 

انت الان افرغت ما في جعبتك ، حسنا 

اتمنى ان تكون قد ارتحت قليلا ...

تعال اسألك واسأل الباقين سؤالين 

اولا : اذا كان القرآن يشهد للمسيح انه كان يخلق 
ثم اتيت لكم بمعجزات المسيح في الخلق 
فلماذا تنكرونها وتقولون هذه ليست معجزة خلق ...؟؟؟

عزيزي ، القرآن كتبه محمد بعد كتابة  الاناجيل بمئات السنين ، و يقول ان المسيح كان يخلق 
فاذا لم توافق على معجزات الخلق التي اتيت لك بها ، فاين هي معجزات الخلق التي فعلها ؟؟؟
هل تستطيع ان ترشدني اليها ؟؟؟

ثانيا : لا وجه للمقارنة بين معجزات اي من الانبياء ومعجزات المسيح 
فالسلسلة الطويلة التي وضعتها اذا استطعت ان تقضي بعض الوقت لدراستها بتأني 
سوف تكتشف ان اي نبي كان يصلي ويطلب الله لاجراء المعجزة على يديه ، او يقول له الله اذهب وافعل هذه المعجزة ، فيذهب ويفعل ذلك ....

اما المسيح فكان يفعل المعجزات بقدرته وكلمته الذاتية ...

هل لاحظت هذا الفرق ام لم تلتفت اليه ؟؟؟؟
راجع سلسلتك الطويلة ، وتأمل في كل واحدة منها ...

ثالثا : اي نبي فعل معجزة او اثنتين او عشرة او خمسة عشرة 
ولكن المسيح الوحيد الذي فعل مئات المعجزات حتى ان الكتب لم تسع الا نماذج منها فقط 
والمسيح الوحيد الذي اعطى تلاميذه سلطان اجراء المعجزات ....
هل تستطيع ان تكتب اسم نبي او حالة واحدة لنبي اعطى انسان سلطان اجراء المعجزات ؟؟؟
راجع ما كتبته جيدا ، وتأمل 
واسأل نفسك 

من له سلطان اعطاء الناس اجراء المعجزات غير الله ؟؟؟

وتحياتي


----------



## رياض (19 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

لا اعتقد ان الامر صعب لدرجة انك تكرر نفس كلامك الذي قمنا بالرد عليه عدة مرات .







> تعال اسألك واسأل الباقين سؤالين
> اولا : اذا كان القرآن يشهد للمسيح انه كان يخلق


 
لا يا عزيزي نيومان ، القران لم يقل ولم يشهد للمسيح انه كان يخلق حسب فهمك للموضوع ، الله تعالى يقول في سورة آل عمران 49:

(*ورسولا الى بني اسرائيل اني قد جئتكم باية من ربكم اني اخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فانفخ فيه فيكون طيرا باذن الله وابرئ الاكمه والابرص واحيي الموتى باذن الله وانبئكم بما تاكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم ان في ذلك لاية لكم ان كنتم مؤمنين*).

دعنا ناخذها كلمة كلمة يا نيومان :

*ورسولا* : اي انه رسول الله وليس الله كما تدعون ، رسول الله هو الذي يقوم بعمل المعجزات باذن الله وليس الله تعالى ، لان الله تعالى قادر على كل شيء ، وهذا يدل على المسيح كان رسولا وليس الها. 

هناك نصوصا كثيرة في كتابكم تثبت بان المسيح هو رسول الله وليس الله ، وان احببت ان اضعها لك هنا ومحاورتك بها فانا جاهز .

*الى بني اسرائيل* : اي ان المسيح هو رسول الله لبني اسرائيل ، وهذا ما يتفق مع احد نصوص كتابكم يا نيومان وهو ما يلي :

 إِنْجِيلُ الْمَسِيحِ حَسَبَ الْبَشِيرِ مَتَّى: الفصل: 15, الآية 24فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ : ((لَمْ أُرْسَلْ إِلاَّ إِلَى خِرَافِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الضَّالَّةِ)). 

النص في كتابكم واضح يا نيومان فهو المُرْسَل ، اي انه رسول للذي ارسله وهو الله ، ولمن ارسله الله تعالى ؟ ارسله فقط لخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة ، وما الدليل ؟ الدليل هو ان ( إلا ) اداة استثناء وحصر ، وبالتالي تم حصر الامر فقط لخراف بني اسرائيل الضالة.

ماذا قال المسيح يا نيومان ؟

لقد قال المسيح لبني اسرائيل الضالة :

*اني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم* : 

اذا المسيح جاء بدليل من عند الله تعالى لخراف بني اسرائيل ، وما هذا الدليل يا نيومان ؟

انها المعجزات التي قام بها المسيح باذن الله تعالى حتى يؤمنوا به خراف بني اسرائيل الضالة بانه رسول الله وليس الله ، لانه وكما ذكرت لك سابقا الله تعالى ليس بحاجة الى معجزات وهو القادر على كل شيء.


احدى الآيات او المعجزات التي ايد الله تعالى بها رسوله المسيح ابن مريم هو خلق الطير من الطين ، ولكن هل بقدرة المسيح ام بقدرة الله وباذنه يا نيومان ؟

نص الآية يقول باذن الله وليس بقدرة المسيح وهذا ما ينفي ان المسيح كان يفعل اي معجزة من قدرته او سلطانه ، لانه لا قدرة له ولا سلطان ولا مشيئة الا ما اعطاه الله له من ذلك.


بالاضافة الى باقي الاية والتي جميعها معجزات عملها المسيح باذن الله تعالى ليجعل خراف بني اسرائيل الضالة يؤمنوا بالله الواحد الصمد وان المسيح عبده ورسوله فقط.





> ثم اتيت لكم بمعجزات المسيح في الخلق
> فلماذا تنكرونها وتقولون هذه ليست معجزة خلق ...؟؟؟


 
هل الموضوع هو بقوة السيف ستجعل المسيح هو الخالق من نصوص كتابك الذي لا يذكر ذلك؟

انت تقول معجزات المسيح في الخلق ، فاين هذه المعجزات في كتابك ؟

القران كلامه واضح : خلق الطير من الطين باذن الله تعالى كمعجزة لبني اسرائيل الضالة وكما سبق توضيحه.

اين كلمة خلق عيون للاعمى الذي لا يملك عيون في الاصل وكما تدعي انت في كتابكم يا نيومان ؟


 




> عزيزي ، القرآن كتبه محمد بعد كتابة الاناجيل بمئات السنين ، و يقول ان المسيح كان يخلق


 
القران الكريم هو كلام الله تعالى المنزل على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ، ولم اجد في القران ان المسيح كان يخلق سوى ما ايده الله تعالى به ولمرة واحدة وباذن الله فقط كدليل على نبوته لبني اسرائيل الضالة.

الاية والتوضيح اعلاه.





> فاذا لم توافق على معجزات الخلق التي اتيت لك بها ، فاين هي معجزات الخلق التي فعلها ؟؟؟


 
نعم انا شخصيا لا اوافقك على ما تقوله بان المسيح كان يخلق في نصوص كتابكم ، والسبب ان كتابكم لا يقول نهائيا ان المسيح كان يخلق ولم يخلق بكتابكم قيد انملة ، فكيف تفسر كلام كتابكم على مزاجك؟

ثم المسيح لم يقم بمعجزات خلق ( بالجمع كما تقول ) فكل ما فعله وباذن الله فقط خلق الطير من الطين وسبق توضيحه.

اما في كتابكم لا يوجد ولا حتى مرة واحدة ولا نص واحد يقول ذلك او غيره مما تقوله انت من مخيلتك.

والجواب على سؤالك ، انت الذي مطالب في الرد عليه ، لان هذا الامر يثبت ان كتابكم لا يحتوي على كل ما فعله المسيح من معجزات باذن الله تعالى ، فاين اذا معجزة التكلم في المهد يا نيومان ؟




> هل تستطيع ان ترشدني اليها ؟؟؟


 
بالطبع لا يمكن لانها في الاصل غير موجودة ، ونصوص كتابكم انكرت على المسيح معجزة خلق الطير من الطين باذن الله .





> ثانيا : لا وجه للمقارنة بين معجزات اي من الانبياء ومعجزات المسيح
> فالسلسلة الطويلة التي وضعتها اذا استطعت ان تقضي بعض الوقت لدراستها بتأني
> سوف تكتشف ان اي نبي كان يصلي ويطلب الله لاجراء المعجزة على يديه ، او يقول له الله اذهب وافعل هذه المعجزة ، فيذهب ويفعل ذلك ....
> 
> ...


 
لا يا عزيزي نيومان انت وضعت نفسك في خطأ فاحش وكبير .

ارجع لنصوص كتابك بخصوص المعجزات المذكورة سابقا ، ستجد ان المسيح كان دائما يرفع ببصره الى السماء وكان يشكر الله لانه سمع له بالقيام بهذه المعجزة .




> راجع سلسلتك الطويلة ، وتأمل في كل واحدة منها ...
> 
> ثالثا : اي نبي فعل معجزة او اثنتين او عشرة او خمسة عشرة
> ولكن المسيح الوحيد الذي فعل مئات المعجزات حتى ان الكتب لم تسع الا نماذج منها فقط


 
لا يا عزيزي نيومان ، المسيح لم يفعل مئات المعجزات كما تقول فمعجزاته قليلة وواضحة ، ولكنك تقسم معجزات الابصار والشفاء باذن الله تعالى الى فروعها .

فلو قام المسيح وباذن الله تعالى بشفاء خمسين ابرص ، فهي معجزة واحدة وليست خمسين .





> والمسيح الوحيد الذي اعطى تلاميذه سلطان اجراء المعجزات ....


 
هذا الكلام مردود عليك ، المسيح لا سلطان له وباعتراف لسانه الا السلطان الذي منحه واعطاه اياه الله تعالى ، اذا المسيح لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء من نفسه او مشيئته فكيف سيمنح الاخرين القيام بالمعجزات؟




> هل تستطيع ان تكتب اسم نبي او حالة واحدة لنبي اعطى انسان سلطان اجراء المعجزات ؟؟؟
> 
> لا يوجد بما فيهم المسيح ابن مريم رسول وعبد الله تعالى.


من له سلطان اعطاء الناس اجراء المعجزات غير الله ؟؟؟

 [/quote]


ومن ينكر ذلك يا نيومان ؟ ولكن الله تعالى لم يعطي الناس كما تقول ، بل الله تعالى ايد رسله وانبياءه بالمعجزات فقط لا غير ، ولا يوجد اي انسان يستطيع ان ياتي بمعجزة الهية بدون اذن الله تعالى ، الا اذا كان ساحرا او من الانبياء الكذبة الذين تكلم عنهم المسيح بنفسه وما اكثرهم في زمننا هذا.


تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> لا اعتقد ان الامر صعب لدرجة انك تكرر نفس كلامك الذي قمنا بالرد عليه عدة مرات .




بل يبدو انه صعب عليك لانك بدأت تكتب اشياء تخرجك من ملة الايمان كله 
ليس الاسلامي فقط ..





> لا يا عزيزي نيومان ، القران لم يقل ولم يشهد للمسيح انه كان يخلق حسب فهمك للموضوع ، الله تعالى يقول في سورة آل عمران 49:




يكفينا انك في شرحك قد وافقت على ان المسيح كان يخلق 
فلماذا التناقض الا لانقاذ ماء الوجه 
تريدون ان تقولوا المسيح لم يكن يخلق 
ثم تشرحون الآية فتقولون انه كان يخلق باذن الله 

ودعني اسألك ، من الذي يأخذ الاذن من الله ؟؟؟
القادر على الخلق ، ام غير القادر ؟؟؟

لماذا لم يستطع محمد ان يخلق نملا او عنكبوتا ( باذن الله ) ؟؟؟
لماذا لم يطلب الاذن ولماذا لم يعطه الله الاذن ؟؟؟

لسبب بسيط ان الاذن بالمشي يطلبه القادر على المشي 
اما المشلول والمقعد لا يطلب الاذن بالمشي ...

اذا ( حتى قول القرآن باذن الله ) لا تقلل من شأن المسيح في معجزات الخلق والشفاء واحياء الموتى 


> هل الموضوع هو بقوة السيف ستجعل المسيح هو الخالق من نصوص كتابك الذي لا يذكر ذلك؟
> 
> انت تقول معجزات المسيح في الخلق ، فاين هذه المعجزات في كتابك ؟




لقد كتبنا ولم تصدقوا 
وانكرتم مثل الكافرين عندما يرأوا المعجزة امام اعينهم 

قلنا ان القرآن شهد ان الخلق الذي كان يفعله المسيح كان انه يجعل اشكالا من الطين فتصير حقيقة 
في معجزة صنع عيونا للاعمى من الطين ووضعها في مكانها 

اذكر لي من الانجيل اين طلب المسيح من الله ان يعطيه الاذن بالخلق ؟؟؟


> نعم انا شخصيا لا اوافقك على ما تقوله بان المسيح كان يخلق في نصوص كتابكم ، والسبب ان كتابكم لا يقول نهائيا ان المسيح كان يخلق ولم يخلق بكتابكم قيد انملة ، فكيف تفسر كلام كتابكم على مزاجك؟




هذا الرد هو انكار للحقائق وليس تفنيدا لها ...


> لا يا عزيزي نيومان ، المسيح لم يفعل مئات المعجزات كما تقول فمعجزاته قليلة وواضحة ، ولكنك تقسم معجزات الابصار والشفاء باذن الله تعالى الى فروعها .
> 
> فلو قام المسيح وباذن الله تعالى بشفاء خمسين ابرص ، فهي معجزة واحدة وليست خمسين .




لمن هذه الطريقة في التفسير والحساب ؟؟؟؟؟

هل من يفعل معجزة واحدة كمن يفعل خمسين معجزة ؟؟؟؟

اين تعلمت هذا الكلام ؟؟؟


> هذا الكلام مردود عليك ، المسيح لا سلطان له وباعتراف لسانه الا السلطان الذي منحه واعطاه اياه الله تعالى ، اذا المسيح لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء من نفسه او مشيئته فكيف سيمنح الاخرين القيام بالمعجزات؟




اقرأ الانجيل وقل لي هل قال المسيح كلاما مثل هذا على سبيل التجربة ولم يفعل تلاميذه معجزات ؟؟؟
اعتقد ان معجزات التلاميذ التي فعلوها باسم المسيح نفسه ، تشير الى انهم فعلوها بعد ان اعطاهم هو هذا السلطان ( او هذا الاذن ) اذا كنت تحب هذه التسمية 

اذا تلاميذ المسيح صنعوا المعجزات باذن منه ...
اقرأ الانجيل ، هل تعرف مكانها ام تريدني ان ارشدك اليها ؟؟؟




> ومن ينكر ذلك يا نيومان ؟ ولكن الله تعالى لم يعطي الناس كما تقول ، بل الله تعالى ايد رسله وانبياءه بالمعجزات فقط لا غير ، ولا يوجد اي انسان يستطيع ان ياتي بمعجزة الهية بدون اذن الله تعالى ، الا اذا كان ساحرا او من الانبياء الكذبة الذين تكلم عنهم المسيح بنفسه وما اكثرهم في زمننا هذا.




هنا الاخ رياض قال شيئا فريا 

فهو يقول ان هناك امورا تحدث في الحياة بدون اذن الله 
وهذه الامور ، هي ان الانبياء الكذبة يصنعون المعجزات 
والسحرة يصنعون المعجزات ، بدون اذن الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!

هل السحرة والانبياء الكذبة اقوى من الانبياء الحقيقيين ليفعلوا معجزات بدون اذن الله ؟؟؟

هل هم اقوى من الله ذاته ان يفعلوا شيئا بدون اذنه ؟؟؟؟

هذا الكلام يخرجك من ملة الايمان بالله وقدرته 

فاستغفر ربك وتب اليه ، لا يصح ان تكتب كلاما لمجرد الرد علينا 
فتقع في المحظور ...

وتحياتي


----------



## رياض (19 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

انني اراك تكفر الاخرين كما تريد وعلى مزاجك ، فما هو المعيار او المقياس لديك لتكفير الاخرين؟




> بل يبدو انه صعب عليك لانك بدأت تكتب اشياء تخرجك من ملة الايمان كله
> ليس الاسلامي فقط ..


 
ايماني معروف يا نيومان والحمد لله ، فانا كافر لانني لا اؤمن بالوهية المسيح ، وكافر لانني لا اؤمن بان المسيح هو الله الظاهر بالجسد ولا بالثالوث .

فمن انت حتى تعتبرني خارج من ملة الاسلام ؟

دعك من هذا الكلام لانه هرطقة ولا يفيدنا بالحوار بشيء.





> يكفينا انك في شرحك قد وافقت على ان المسيح كان يخلق
> فلماذا التناقض الا لانقاذ ماء الوجه
> تريدون ان تقولوا المسيح لم يكن يخلق
> ثم تشرحون الآية فتقولون انه كان يخلق باذن الله


 
فيما يبدو ان درجة استيعابك للموضوع ضعيفة جدا ، ولهذا ساعيد عليك القول وباسلوب اوضح.

انت تقول ان المسيح يخلق ، وكلماتك هذه غير مكتملة وبالتالي اصبح فيها غبن ، وهدفك هو اثبات ان المسيح هو الخالق وبالتالي هو الله.

هذا الكلام والاجتهاد مردود عليك لعدم صحته نهائيا.

في القران النص واضح ، المسيح خلق مرة واحدة فقط ، حيث خلق طيرا من الطين ، ولكن هذه العملية في خلق الطير من الطين لم تكن من قدرته نهائيا ، وانما الله تعالى هو الذي ايده واعطاه القدرة لعمل هذه المعجزة ليثبت لبني اسرائيل الضالة بانه رسول الله وليس الله.

وانني استغرب اهمالك لمعظم مداخلتي السابقة ولم ترد عليها ، والسبب واضح انها تدينك من فمك وتثبت بطلان كلامك واعتقادك.

اما في كتابكم ، فلم يخلق المسيح ولو قيد انملة ، وهذا يدل نكران كتابك ومن كتبه بمعجزات المسيح في خلق الطير من الطين والتكلم في المهد بسلطان وقدرة الله تعالى وليس بسلطان وقدرة المسيح لانه لا سلطان ولا قدرة ولا مشيئة للمسيح امام خالقه وهو الله تعالى.

ولقد وضعت لك نصوصا في السابق ومن كتابكم تثبت عدم قدرة المسيح ولا سلطان له ولا مشيئة له الا ما اعطاه اياه الله الاب ، واراك تهملها جميعا وبدون اي رد او تعليق لانها تدينك وتثبت بطلان كلامك ومعتقدك.




> ودعني اسألك ، من الذي يأخذ الاذن من الله ؟؟؟
> القادر على الخلق ، ام غير القادر ؟؟؟


 
الخلق هي لله تعالى فقط لا غير ، وما فعله المسيح من معجزة خلق الطير من الطين كما ذكر ذلك القران هي من قدرة وسلطان ومشيئة الله ، وليس من المسيح لانه لا يقدر ان يفعل ولا معجزة بدون الله تعالى ذو السلطان والقوة والقدرة جل جلاله.

اما نصوص كتابكم فهي تخلو تماما من اي نص يقول بان المسيح خلق اي شيء ، واذا ما زلت مصرا على رأيك فهذا يدل على انك تؤمن بشيء في السراب وغير موجود في كتابك .




> لماذا لم يستطع محمد ان يخلق نملا او عنكبوتا ( باذن الله ) ؟؟؟
> لماذا لم يطلب الاذن ولماذا لم يعطه الله الاذن ؟؟؟


 
اولا عليك ان تعرف شيئا مهما ، وهو كما انكم تريدوننا ان نخطابكم بالمسيحيين وليس النصارى ، فاننا ايضا نحب ان تخاطبوا سيدنا محمد برسول الاسلام ، فلا تكيلوا بمكيالين.

ان المجتمع الذي كان يعيش فيه سيدنا موسى عليه السلام كان مجتمع سحرة ، ولهذا ايده الله تعالى بمعجزات تتعلق بالسحر.

 واما المجتمع الذي كان يعيش فيه سيدنا عيسى ابن مريم عليهما السلام كان مجتمع الطب ، ولهذا ايده الله تعالى بمعجزات تتعلق بذلك.

اما رسولنا الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام ، مجتمعه كان يهتم بفصاحة وبلاغة الشعر واللغة العربية ، ولهذا ايده الله تعالى بمعجزة القران الكريم المنزل عليه باللغة العربية والذي عجز كبار رجال اللغة والفصاحة في اتيان آية واحدة مثله.

ارجو ان تكون الصورة واضحة الان وببساطتها.





> اذا ( حتى قول القرآن باذن الله ) لا تقلل من شأن المسيح في معجزات الخلق والشفاء واحياء الموتى


 
1- اراك تكرر نفسك بنفس الخطأ السابق بالرغم من ذكره لك ، بان المسيح لم يعمل معجزات خلق ، بل معجزة واحدة فقط وهي خلق الطير من الطين وباذن الله تعالى كما جاء في القران الكريم، اما كتابكم فلم يذكر ولا معجزة خلق واحدة وبالتالي هو نكران لمعجزة المسيح باذن الله تعالى .

2- ومن قال لك بان المسيح عندما قام بعمل المعجزات المختلفة باذن الله تقلل من شأنه ؟ انني اراك بدأت تكتب كلاما لا صحة له ولم يتفوه به اي مسلم او مسلمة هنا.

المسيح له عندنا نحن المسلمين كل الاحترام والتقدير لان الايمان به كرسول الله تعالى هو جزء من ايماننا الاسلامي ، فان بطل ايماننا بذلك بطل اسلامنا ، واعوذ بالله ان نسيء للمسيح او نقلل من شأنه شيئا.




> لقد كتبنا ولم تصدقوا
> وانكرتم مثل الكافرين عندما يرأوا المعجزة امام اعينهم
> 
> قلنا ان القرآن شهد ان الخلق الذي كان يفعله المسيح كان انه يجعل اشكالا من الطين فتصير حقيقة
> في معجزة صنع عيونا للاعمى من الطين ووضعها في مكانها


 
كلامك هذا يصنف تحت باب الجدال البيزنطي ، اكتب لنا نصوص من كتابكم تثبت بان المسيح خلق اي شيء ، وساحاورك بها ، علما بان النصوص التي اشرت اليها في بداية الموضوع لا تثبت ذلك ، وسوف اقوم في مداخلتي التالية التعقيب عليها الواحدة تلو الاخرى لننتهي منها ومن جدالك البيزنطي.

اذا كان لديك نصوص اخرى تفضل واكتبها لنا .

تقول بان القران شهد ان المسيح كان يجعل اشكالا من الطين فتصير حقيقة ، فهل لك ان تقول لنا ما هي هذه الاشكال واين موضعها في القران ( اسم السورة ورقم الآية )؟





> اذكر لي من الانجيل اين طلب المسيح من الله ان يعطيه الاذن بالخلق ؟؟؟


 
عزيزي نيومان ، من الواضح انك لا تعرف ماذا تعني (باذن الله ) ، فهي تعني بمشيئة وسلطان الله وليست بمشيئة وسلطان الانسان ، لانه لا مشيئة ولا سلطان له في عمل المعجزات.

وبالنسبة لسؤالك ، فاعيد عليك الجواب ولا اعرف كم مرة اعدت عليك الجواب من كثرتها ، كتابكم خالي تماما من اي نصوص تتكلم عن معجزة الخلق للمسيح ، لا بقدرته المزعومة ولا بقدرة الله تعالى.




> > نعم انا شخصيا لا اوافقك على ما تقوله بان المسيح كان يخلق في نصوص كتابكم ، والسبب ان كتابكم لا يقول نهائيا ان المسيح كان يخلق ولم يخلق بكتابكم قيد انملة ، فكيف تفسر كلام كتابكم على مزاجك؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ارجو منك ان تذكر لنا هذه الحقائق التي تتكلم عنها وقمت بانكارها ؟

فلو كان لديك حقائق فعلا وكما تدعي لبقيت تكررها الى الابد ، فلماذا لا تعيد تكرارها ولو مرة واحدة ؟

واذا قلن النصوص التي اشرت اليها في مداخلاتك الاولى ، فاقول لك بانه تم تفنيدها من غيري واثبات بطلانها ، فنحن نريد الجديد منك لسماعه.





> لمن هذه الطريقة في التفسير والحساب ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هل من يفعل معجزة واحدة كمن يفعل خمسين معجزة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> اين تعلمت هذا الكلام ؟؟؟


 
تعلمت هذا الكلام من العقل والحمد لله ، ان الله تعالى ايد المسيح بالقيام بمعجزات عديدة ومنها شفاء الابرص ، فهي معجزة واحدة وبغض النظر عن عدد اللذين شفاهم المسيح باذن الله من مرض البرص.

وهذا ينطبق على احياء الموتى واكثار الطعام ....الخ

واذا كنت ترى انها مئات والاف فهذا لا يغير اساس الموضوع وهو ان المسيح كان يقوم بالمعجزات بقدرة وسلطان ومشيئة الله تعالى فقط.





> اقرأ الانجيل وقل لي هل قال المسيح كلاما مثل هذا على سبيل التجربة ولم يفعل تلاميذه معجزات ؟؟؟
> اعتقد ان معجزات التلاميذ التي فعلوها باسم المسيح نفسه ، تشير الى انهم فعلوها بعد ان اعطاهم هو هذا السلطان ( او هذا الاذن ) اذا كنت تحب هذه التسمية
> 
> اذا تلاميذ المسيح صنعوا المعجزات باذن منه ...
> اقرأ الانجيل ، هل تعرف مكانها ام تريدني ان ارشدك اليها ؟؟؟


 
لقد قرأت الاناجيل جيدا واعرف النصوص التي تحتويها ، ولكنك انت الذي لم تقرا الاناجيل جيدا بل وتغاضيت عن كل النصوص المذكورة في مداخلات سابقة والتي تجيب على سؤالك بان المسيح لا قدرة ولا سلطان له الا ما اعطاه اياه الله الاب.




> هنا الاخ رياض قال شيئا فريا
> 
> فهو يقول ان هناك امورا تحدث في الحياة بدون اذن الله
> وهذه الامور ، هي ان الانبياء الكذبة يصنعون المعجزات
> ...


 
يبدو انك لا تعرف نصوص كتابك ، راجع نصوص كتابكم ومداخلتي المقتبسة ومن ثم ضع تعليقك هنا.

واقول لك يا نيومان نحن المسلمين دائما نستغفر ربنا ونتوب اليه بذنب او بدون ذنب ، استغفر الله العظيم ، الغفور ، الرحمن الرحيم واتوب اليه من كل ذنب اقترفته ولم اقترفه.

بانتظار ردك


----------



## islam1 (20 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

وسقط منتداكم من اول طلقة منى  والدليل حذفك ردى وانما هذا دليل على ضعف حجتك امام حجتى  هذا اولا 

 ثانيا  انتا لم تعرف من تخاطب   انا  الذى يحدثك     صاحب منتدى ملتقى حوار الاديان   www.islamwebs.com/vb/

وصاحب كتاب الرد على الانجيل  
  اذا اردت الاطلاع عليه  فيكفيك ان تعلم ان الكتاي يرد على كل الانجيل كاملا  وتم تفنيده كاملا  واليك رابط الكتاب لمن اراد تحميله 

http://www.islamwebs.com/vb/book.zip


ثالثا  ردا على مسائلك وانى اعلم انك خوفا من الحقيقة سوف تحذف معظم ردى كما انك قدمت مسبقا بتغيير اسمى وهذا انما يدل على خوفك وضعفك  بل وبطلان حجتك 
قلت ان المسيح قام بالمعجزات بنفسه  وهذا كذب والدليل قول المسيح بنفسه (( ولست أفعل من نفسي)) [ يوحنا 8 : 28 ]
2 _ وقال مرة أخرى :

(( الأعمال التي أنا أعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي )) [ يوحنا 10 : 25 ]

والنتيجة التي نخلص منها مما سبق سرده هي :

(( أن المعجزات التي صنعها المسيح والنفوس التي أحياها إنما كانت باسم الله سبحانه وتعالى ، لا باسمه ، فهو لم يعملها بسلطانه ومجده بل بسلطان الله وحده ))​ 

ثانيا   ردا على قولك ان المسيح قد اعطى التلاميذ  سلطان ومن يقدر ان يعطى سلطانا كما المسيح   الرد  عليه التالى 

 اقرأ يا اخى القارىء  اى سلطان كان الذى تحدث عنه نيو مان ولنرى هل نجح السلطان ام لا 

جاء رجل الى عيسى يشكو من صرع الم بأبنه وقال (( قد أحضرته ألى تلاميذك فلم يقدرو أن يشفوه )) ( متى 17\16 ) يشكو الرجل من أن التلاميذ عيسى فشلو فى شفاء ابنه وهذا يتناقض مع نص آخر خاطب فية عيسى تلاميذه (( اشفو مرضى , طهرو برصا , اقيمو موتى )) ( متى 10\8 ) فى نص التلاميذ لا يشفون وفى نص فوضهم عيسى بالشفاء 

نلاحظ الاتى 

عندما ساله التلاميذ عن سبب عجزهم عن الشفاء , اتدرون ما قال لهم عيسى ؟ لن تصدقو قال لهم عيسى (( لعدم أيمانكم )) ( متى 17\19 ) اذا كان تلاميذ عيسى عديمى الايمان فمن بقى فى الزمان مؤمنا ؟ أن عدم الايمان معناه الكفر اخوانى , اذا التلاميذ عديمى الايمان وبطرس شيطان كما وصفة عيسى بنفسة ( متى 16\23 ) فما هو تأثير عيسى على من حوله , اذا كان التلاميذ عديمى الايمان ,, فكسف سوف سيروون بأمانة ما سمعوه ورأوه عن عيسى ؟ , كيف سيكتبون الاناجيل بصدق ؟ اين عقولكم ؟ , أذا كان كبير الحواريين شيطانا فى نظر عيسى (( متى 16 \ 23 )

قل لى الان لما فشل سلطان المسيح  وقد اعطاهم للتلاميذ؟  اليس يدل ذلك على عدم الوهيته ان السلطان المزعوم كان فاشلا ؟ 

هيا رد ان قدرت 
 وملاحظة اخيرة فليتفضل القارىء  لمعرفة الحقيقة الذى حذفها نيو مان  هنا 

*المسيح لم يصنع ولا معجزة من نفسة والدليل هنا* 

http://www.islamwebs.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1902


----------



## islam1 (20 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

وسقط منتداكم من اول طلقة منى  والدليل حذفك ردى وانما هذا دليل على ضعف حجتك امام حجتى  هذا اولا 

 ثانيا  انتا لم تعرف من تخاطب   انا  الذى يحدثك     صاحب منتدى ملتقى حوار الاديان   www.islamwebs.com/vb/

وصاحب كتاب الرد على الانجيل  
  اذا اردت الاطلاع عليه  فيكفيك ان تعلم ان الكتاي يرد على كل الانجيل كاملا  وتم تفنيده كاملا  واليك رابط الكتاب لمن اراد تحميله 

http://www.islamwebs.com/vb/book.zip


ثالثا  ردا على مسائلك وانى اعلم انك خوفا من الحقيقة سوف تحذف معظم ردى كما انك قدمت مسبقا بتغيير اسمى وهذا انما يدل على خوفك وضعفك  بل وبطلان حجتك 
قلت ان المسيح قام بالمعجزات بنفسه  وهذا كذب والدليل قول المسيح بنفسه (( ولست أفعل من نفسي)) [ يوحنا 8 : 28 ]
2 _ وقال مرة أخرى :

(( الأعمال التي أنا أعملها باسم أبي هي تشهد لي )) [ يوحنا 10 : 25 ]

والنتيجة التي نخلص منها مما سبق سرده هي :

(( أن المعجزات التي صنعها المسيح والنفوس التي أحياها إنما كانت باسم الله سبحانه وتعالى ، لا باسمه ، فهو لم يعملها بسلطانه ومجده بل بسلطان الله وحده ))​ 

ثانيا   ردا على قولك ان المسيح قد اعطى التلاميذ  سلطان ومن يقدر ان يعطى سلطانا كما المسيح   الرد  عليه التالى 

 اقرأ يا اخى القارىء  اى سلطان كان الذى تحدث عنه نيو مان ولنرى هل نجح السلطان ام لا 

جاء رجل الى عيسى يشكو من صرع الم بأبنه وقال (( قد أحضرته ألى تلاميذك فلم يقدرو أن يشفوه )) ( متى 17\16 ) يشكو الرجل من أن التلاميذ عيسى فشلو فى شفاء ابنه وهذا يتناقض مع نص آخر خاطب فية عيسى تلاميذه (( اشفو مرضى , طهرو برصا , اقيمو موتى )) ( متى 10\8 ) فى نص التلاميذ لا يشفون وفى نص فوضهم عيسى بالشفاء 

نلاحظ الاتى 

عندما ساله التلاميذ عن سبب عجزهم عن الشفاء , اتدرون ما قال لهم عيسى ؟ لن تصدقو قال لهم عيسى (( لعدم أيمانكم )) ( متى 17\19 ) اذا كان تلاميذ عيسى عديمى الايمان فمن بقى فى الزمان مؤمنا ؟ أن عدم الايمان معناه الكفر اخوانى , اذا التلاميذ عديمى الايمان وبطرس شيطان كما وصفة عيسى بنفسة ( متى 16\23 ) فما هو تأثير عيسى على من حوله , اذا كان التلاميذ عديمى الايمان ,, فكسف سوف سيروون بأمانة ما سمعوه ورأوه عن عيسى ؟ , كيف سيكتبون الاناجيل بصدق ؟ اين عقولكم ؟ , أذا كان كبير الحواريين شيطانا فى نظر عيسى (( متى 16 \ 23 )

قل لى الان لما فشل سلطان المسيح  وقد اعطاهم للتلاميذ؟  اليس يدل ذلك على عدم الوهيته ان السلطان المزعوم كان فاشلا ؟ 

هيا رد ان قدرت 
 وملاحظة اخيرة فليتفضل القارىء  لمعرفة الحقيقة الذى حذفها نيو مان  هنا 

*المسيح لم يصنع ولا معجزة من نفسة والدليل هنا* 

http://www.islamwebs.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1902


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> انني اراك تكفر الاخرين كما تريد وعلى مزاجك ، فما هو المعيار او المقياس لديك لتكفير الاخرين؟




عزيزي رياض 

لازلت لم اتلق ردا واضحا على قولك 

إقتباس:
ومن ينكر ذلك يا نيومان ؟ ولكن الله تعالى لم يعطي الناس كما تقول ، بل الله تعالى ايد رسله وانبياءه بالمعجزات فقط لا غير ، ولا يوجد اي انسان يستطيع ان ياتي بمعجزة الهية بدون اذن الله تعالى ، الا اذا كان ساحرا او من الانبياء الكذبة الذين تكلم عنهم المسيح بنفسه وما اكثرهم في زمننا هذا.


عزيزي انت تقول شيئا فريا 
انت تفتري وتتجرأ على الله 
فتنسب اليه العجز !!!!
انت تقول ان هناك امورا تحدث في الحياة بدون اذن الله 
وهذه الامور ، هي ان الانبياء الكذبة يصنعون المعجزات 
والسحرة يصنعون المعجزات ، بدون اذن الله !!!!!!!!!!!!!

هل السحرة والانبياء الكذبة اقوى من الانبياء الحقيقيين ليفعلوا معجزات بدون اذن الله ؟؟؟

هل هم اقوى من الله ذاته ان يفعلوا شيئا بدون اذنه ؟؟؟؟

هذا الكلام يخرجك من ملة الايمان بالله وقدرته 

فاستغفر ربك وتب اليه ، لا يصح ان تكتب كلاما لمجرد الرد علينا 
فتقع في المحظور ...




> فمن انت حتى تعتبرني خارج من ملة الاسلام ؟
> 
> دعك من هذا الكلام لانه هرطقة ولا يفيدنا بالحوار بشيء.




بل هذا الكلام هام ، لانه يحدد لنا طريقة تفكيرك عن الله وقدرته 

انظر الى القرآن يقول 


(يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَاباً وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ وَإِنْ يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئاً لا يَسْتَنْقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ) (الحج:73) 

هذه الاية تقول ان الله يتحدى بالخلق 
وان الخلق هي معجزة اختصها الله لنفسه 
فلم يأتي نبيا قبل المسيح او بعده بمعجزة من معجزات الخلق 
حتى وان كان نبيا كذابا او ساحرا كما تقول ...

وانت تنسب الى الله انه ضعيف ، مثل الذين يسخر منهم القرآن 
فانت تقول ان السحرة والانبياء الكذبة يفعلون المعجزات بدون اذن الله 
وقد سلبوه قدرته ، وهو لا يقدر ان يستنقذها منهم 

بحسب كلامك : ضعف الطالب والمطلوب ....

عزيزي مرة اخرى نقول 

الله خلق من الطين الانسان 
المسيح اكمل خلقة الانسان بالطين 

الله خلق من الطين انسان ونفخ فيه 
المسيح نفخ ( او تفل ) في الطين ووضعه على عين الاعمى 

ان مادة الخلق واحدة 
وطريقة الخلق واحدة 

 ( أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق ، افلا تذكرون ) ؟؟؟

وقد قال المسيح : ( ابي يعمل حتى الان وانا اعمل ) ( يوحنا 5 : 17)


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أبريل 2006)

islam1 قال:
			
		

> اقرأ يا اخى القارىء اى سلطان كان الذى تحدث عنه نيو مان ولنرى هل نجح السلطان ام لا
> 
> جاء رجل الى عيسى يشكو من صرع الم بأبنه وقال (( قد أحضرته ألى تلاميذك فلم يقدرو أن يشفوه )) ( متى 17\16 ) يشكو الرجل من أن التلاميذ عيسى فشلو فى شفاء ابنه وهذا يتناقض مع نص آخر خاطب فية عيسى تلاميذه (( اشفو مرضى , طهرو برصا , اقيمو موتى )) ( متى 10\8 ) فى نص التلاميذ لا يشفون وفى نص فوضهم عيسى بالشفاء
> 
> ...




الاخ اسلام 

اذا قرأت الفقرة التي اقتبست منها سؤالك لوجدت الجواب 
الذي تسخر منه 
( لعدم الايمان ) 

المسيح اعطى التلاميذ سلطان اجراء المعجزات بعد هذه الحادثة وليس قبلها ...
" وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين.يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. يحملون حيّات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون"
( مرقس 16: 18)
والايمان هنا ليس الايمان بالله ، ولكن الايمان بان الله يقدر ان يستخدم الانسان الضعيف لاجراء معجزة ...

تحاسب التلاميذ على فشلهم في معجزة واحدة 
وماذا عن المعجزات الاخرى التي فعلوها .......

اذا كان لنا ان نسخر حقا ، فقل لنا كم معجزة فعلها محمد وسجلها له القرآن ؟؟؟

وتحياتي ​


----------



## islam1 (20 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

تقولى  تحاسب التلاميذ على فشلهم في معجزة واحدة 
وماذا عن المعجزات الاخرى التي فعلوها ....... هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بصراحة الله يعينك  معقول اله يعطى معجزات وقوات وتفشل؟  والسب  انو اكتشف انو التلاميذ لا يصلو ولا شىء؟  بالله عليك  لا عاد اشوفك تتكلم مرة ثانية  بالمعجزات والعجائب  ههههههه


----------



## NEW_MAN (20 أبريل 2006)

islam1 قال:
			
		

> تقولى تحاسب التلاميذ على فشلهم في معجزة واحدة
> وماذا عن المعجزات الاخرى التي فعلوها ....... هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بصراحة الله يعينك معقول اله يعطى معجزات وقوات وتفشل؟ والسبب انو اكتشف انو التلاميذ لا يصلو ولا شىء؟ بالله عليك لا عاد اشوفك تتكلم مرة ثانية بالمعجزات والعجائب ههههههه


 
مش عارف فرحان على ايه 
وبتكرر المشاركة ؟؟؟؟

كلامك فضيحة لمحمد الذي لم يستطع ان يصنع معجزة واحدة 
لا فاشلة ولا ناجحة ...

اضحك على قدر ما تستطيع رئتيك ان تمتليء بالهواء 
فهكذا كان كلام محمد ، هواء يخرج ، وهواء يخرج 
وليس هناك معجزة واحدة ....

وربنا يشفي ..


----------



## رياض (20 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

انت لم تاتينا ولا بنص واحد يثبت ان المسيح كان يفعل المعجزات من سلطانه بما في ذلك عدم وجود اي نص في كتابكم يثبت ان المسيح خلق قيد انملة.

جميع نصوص كتابك تدينك وكما اشرت اليك سابقا في مداخلاتي وكما اشار اليك اخي الفاضل islam 1

وقبل ان انهي معك هذا الموضوع لفشلك في اتيان الدليل من كتابك على ما تقوله ، فمن فمك ادينك المرة تلو الاخرى.

انت كتبت بنفسك هذا النص من كتابكم :




> " وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين.يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. يحملون حيّات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون"
> ( مرقس 16: 18)


 
هذا الكلام غير صحيح نهائيا ، والا لماذا يموتون البشر بسبب الامراض ؟ واذا قلت لانهم غير مؤمنين ، فما رايك اذا ببابا الفاتيكان الذي مات بسبب المرض فهل هو ايضا غير مؤمن؟ فلو كان غير مؤمن لما وصل لهذا المنصب.

واذا كنت تعتبر نفسك مؤمن ، فهل لك ان تجرب شرب سم الفيران ونرى كيف انه لا يؤثر عليك؟

الموضوع منتهي الان لعدم اتيانك بالادلة المطلوبة.

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (20 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان



> مش عارف فرحان على ايه
> وبتكرر المشاركة ؟؟؟؟


 
احيانا التكست يعلق لفترة طويلة فيتم الضغط على الارسال مرة اخرى او اكثر حتى يستجيب ، فتكون المفاجأة تكرار الموضوع ، وهذا ما حصل معي عدة مرات وطلبت من ماي روك في احد المواضيع ان يلغي المداخلات الزائدة ولم يفعل ذلك .




> كلامك فضيحة لمحمد الذي لم يستطع ان يصنع معجزة واحدة
> لا فاشلة ولا ناجحة ...


 
اسمه رسول الاسلام يا نيومان ، احترم المسلمين في المنتدى ، فانتم ترفضون ان نقول لكم اليسوع ، فلا تكون سبب الفتنة في المنتدى بسبب عدم احترامك للمسلمين .




> اضحك على قدر ما تستطيع رئتيك ان تمتليء بالهواء
> فهكذا كان كلام محمد ، هواء يخرج ، وهواء يخرج
> وليس هناك معجزة واحدة ....


 
سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام عمل معجزات كثيرة والحمد لله وجميعها باذن الله تعالى ، ولكن من اقوى واجمل المعجزات التي ايده الله تعالى بها هي القران الكريم والحمد لله على ذلك.

نحن هنا ليس للحوار عن معجزات الرسل والانبياء كما نؤمن نحن المسلمين ، الحوار المطروح كان عن معجزات المسيح في كتابكم  والتي فشلت فيها فشلا قاسيا عليك ، ولهذا اراك تتهجم .



> وربنا يشفي ...


 
ربنا يشفينا جميعا ....آمين

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> انت لم تاتينا ولا بنص واحد يثبت ان المسيح كان يفعل المعجزات من سلطانه بما في ذلك عدم وجود اي نص في كتابكم يثبت ان المسيح خلق قيد انملة.
> 
> جميع نصوص كتابك تدينك وكما اشرت اليك سابقا في مداخلاتي وكما اشار اليك اخي الفاضل islam 1
> 
> ...





اولا : قلنا ان الاثبات بان المسيح كان يفعل المعجزات من سلطانه ، ان الانبياء كانوا يطلبون من الله اجراء المعجزة لهم او على يديهم ، والمسيح كان يصنع المعجزة بنفسه ...

ثانيا : اي نبي فعل عدد محدود من المعجزات ، المسيح فعل عددا لا حصر له 

ثالثا : المسيح اعطى التلاميذ من بعده سلطان ان يفعلوا المعجزات باسمه ( باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري ) وقد تحقق ذلك .

رابعا : المسيح في قيامته من بين الاموات ، لم يصنع له احدا هذه المعجزة ، بل صنعها هو لنفسه ، وهذا ما لم يفعله اي نبي آخر ...

خامسا : معجزات الخلق اعترف بها القرآن وقال ان المسيح كان يخلق بالطين ، والله كان يخلق بالطين ، والله في القرآن يختص معجزة الخلق تحديدا لنفسه ، فيتحدى غيره من البشر او من الالهة الاخرى ان يخلقوا ، ويقول ايضا ( افمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق ، افلا تذكرون ) هذا كله يشهد للانجيل ، فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر المسيح خلق اعين الاعمى من الطين ، ونفخ ( او تفل ) فيه كما كان الله يخلق تماما .... ولم يصلي قبلها الى الله ان يصنع هذه المعجزة على يديه او يصنعها له ، بل فعلها بنفسه وبقدرته ...

كل هذا اكرره وانت تقول لم تثبت ، المطلوب منك الان ان تنفي ، اذا كان لديك دليل النفي ..
وواضح انك لم تقدمه حتى الان ...

اما عن طلبك باكل السم للتجربة ، فالمسيحية ليست سيركا للحواة ، النص الواضح يقول ان هذه المعجزات يفعلها الله لحماية الكارزين باسمه ، وليس لاقامة عرض للسيرك للترفيه عن المتشككين ...
فقد قال المتشككون ايضا وهو على الصليب ( ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب لنؤمن بك ) وهذا التحدى البهلواني ، لم يستجب له المسيح ، لانه يريد اولا ان يتمم قصد الله الاب بالفداء ، وليس لاقامة عرضا للسيرك لارضاء بعض المتحدين ...

اما عن موت البابا وغيره ، فالكتاب المقدس يقول صريحا ( وضع للناس ان يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة ) ( عبرانيين 9 : 27) ، فالموت هو النهاية الحتمية للجميع ، بالنسبة للمؤمن هو بوابة يمر بها للخلود ، وبالنسبة لغير المؤمن فهو الهاوية التي يسقط فيها وليس له قيامة الحياة الابدية ، بل قيامة الدينونة والهلاك والعذاب الابدي ...

كما ان المعجزات التي يعطيها الله هي لخدمة البشرية وليست لخدمة شخصية ، فبولس الرسول كان لديه شوكة في الجسد ( مرضا او تجربة معينة ) وصلى الى الله ثلاث مرات ، ولكن الله رفض طلبه  ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 7 -  9) 
والمسيح الذي اشبع الجموع بمعجزة ، جاع هو نفسه بعد الصوم ، ولم يحول الحجارة الى خبز . 

يجب ان تفهم اولا ، فلسفة المعجزة في فكر الله ، قبل ان تهزأ وتسخر بطلب شرب سم الفئران او اقامة سيرك للحواة للترفية عن سيادتك وعن الاخوة الراغبين في التسلية ...

الموضوع مليء بالادلة ، كونك ترفضها او لا تؤمن بها ، فهذا لن يغير من الامر اي شيء ، انها ادلة ودامغة وجعلت الملايين يؤمنون ...


مع تحياتي


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

ردي الان لن يغير الموضوع المطروح وما توصلنا اليه وهو فشلك التام في اثبات كل ما تقوله عن معجزات المسيح وانه الخالق ...الخ

ولكن حتى لا يقول القراء بانك وضعت مداخلة ، وعجزنا عن الرد عليها وبذلك تصبح وكانك قمت باثبات اقوالك السابقة سارد عليك .







> اولا : قلنا ان الاثبات بان المسيح كان يفعل المعجزات من سلطانه ، ان الانبياء كانوا يطلبون من الله اجراء المعجزة لهم او على يديهم ، والمسيح كان يصنع المعجزة بنفسه ...


 
عليك بداية ان تعرف ان الله هو القادر على كل شيء وليس بحاجة لاجراء المعجزات لاثبات انه الله ، وحاشا لله ذلك .

من يقوم بالمعجزات هم الانبياء والرسل الذين ايدهم الله تعالى بها ومنهم المسيح ابن مريم ، والمسيح مثله مثل باقي الانبياء والرسل لم يعمل ولا معجزة من سلطانه بل من سلطان الله واليك الدليل من كتابك :


يوحنا 5 : 19
فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم *لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا* الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك

يوحنا 5 : 30
*انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا* كما اسمع ادين و دينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الاب الذي ارسلني

يوحنا 5 : 36
و اما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا لان *الاعمال التي اعطاني الاب* لاكملها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الاب قد ارسلني

لوقا 11 : 20
 و لكن ان كنت *باصبع الله اخرج الشياطين* فقد اقبل عليكم ملكوت الله

يوحنا 11 : 21 - 22
فقالت مرثا ليسوع يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت اخي 22  لكني الان ايضا اعلم *ان كل ما تطلب من الله يعطيك الله اياه*

يكفيك هذه النصوص يا نيومان ، لانه ليس منطقي ان اقوم بوضع معظم نصوص الاناجيل هنا.

 




> ثانيا : اي نبي فعل عدد محدود من المعجزات ، المسيح فعل عددا لا حصر له




وماذا فعل المسيح يا نيومان لدرجة انك لا تستطيع حصر اعماله ؟ الاناجيل واضحة ومعجزات المسيح فيها محصورة ومعدودة ، وجميعها باصبع الله وليس باصبع المسيح.

فهل قيمة الرسول او النبي بعدد معجزاته يا نيومان ام برسالته السماوية التي ايده الله تعالى بها ؟





> ثالثا : المسيح اعطى التلاميذ من بعده سلطان ان يفعلوا المعجزات باسمه ( باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري ) وقد تحقق ذلك .


 
لا سلطان للمسيح الا ما اعطاه الله تعالى من سلطانه ، واليك الدليل من نصوص كتابك :

متى 11 : 27
كل شيء قد دفع الي من ابي و ليس احد يعرف الابن الا الاب و لا احد يعرف الاب الا الابن و من اراد الابن ان يعلن له

يوحنا 11 : 41
فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا و رفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق و قال ايها الاب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي

ومن هذه النصوص نرى ان المسيح كان يطلب من الله مثله مثل كل الرسل والانبياء ، وبالتالي شكر الله لانه سمع له.


يوحنا 10 : 25
 اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم و لستم تؤمنون الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي

وهذا النص يؤكد لنا بان المعجزات التي كان يقوم بها المسيح كانت باسم الله تعالى وليست باسمه ، لانه لم يعملها بسلطانه ومجده بل بسلطان الله وحده.


عزيزي نيومان

قبل ان ترد على مداخلتي هذه انتظر التتمة في المداخلة التالية .

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

هذه المداخلة هي استكمالا لسابقتها ، كرد على مداخلتك الاخيرة.





> رابعا : المسيح في قيامته من بين الاموات ، لم يصنع له احدا هذه المعجزة ، بل صنعها هو لنفسه ، وهذا ما لم يفعله اي نبي آخر ...


 
بداية اشكرك واهنيك بانك اعترفت ان المسيح هو نبي كما اشرت بنفسك اعلاه.

وادعو الله تعالى ان يهديك الى الصراط المستقيم.

اما ردي على ما قلته بان المسيح هو من اقام نفسه من الاموات واعتبرتها معجزة لا مثيل لها بين معجزات رسل وانبياء الله ، فاقول لك انك مخطأ وكلامك هذا غير صحيح نهائيا.

المسيح لم يقم نفسه من الاموات ، بل الله الاب هو الذي اقامه واليك الدليل من كتابك :

اعمال الرسل 2 : 24
الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه

اعمال الرسل 2 : 32
 فيسوع هذا اقامه الله و نحن جميعا شهود لذلك

اعمال الرسل 3 : 15
 و رئيس الحياة قتلتموه الذي اقامه الله من الاموات و نحن شهود لذلك

اعمال الرسل 3 : 26
 اليكم اولا اذ اقام الله فتاه يسوع ارسله يبارككم برد كل واحد منكم عن شروره

( اقام الله فتاه ، اي اقام عبده )

اعمال الرسل 4 : 10
 فليكن معلوما عند جميعكم و جميع شعب اسرائيل انه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه انتم الذي اقامه الله من الاموات بذاك وقف هذا امامكم صحيحا

اعمال الرسل 5 : 29 - 30
 فاجاب بطرس و الرسل و قالوا ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس 30  اله ابائنا اقام يسوع الذي انتم قتلتموه معلقين اياه على خشبة

اعمال الرسل 10 : 40
هذا اقامه الله في اليوم الثالث و اعطى ان يصير ظاهرا

اعمال الرسل 13 : 30
و لكن الله اقامه من الاموات

رومية 4 : 24
 بل من اجلنا نحن ايضا الذين سيحسب لنا الذين نؤمن بمن اقام يسوع ربنا من الاموات

(بمن اقام يسوع - يعني الله)

رومية 10 : 9
لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع و امنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات خلصت

( من اقام يسوع من الاموات هو الله ، والخلاص هو الاعتراف بيسوع كمعلم وسيد ورسول لله والايمان بالله )

غلاطية 1 : 1
بولس رسول لا من الناس و لا بانسان بل بيسوع المسيح و الله الاب الذي اقامه من الاموات

بطرس الاولى 1 : 21
انتم الذين به تؤمنون بالله الذي اقامه من الاموات و اعطاه مجدا حتى ان ايمانكم و رجاءكم هما في الله

( الايمان بالله الذي اقام يسوع من الاموات واعطاه المجد )
 
اعتقد ان هذه النصوص كافية يا نيومان والدالة قطعا ان من اقام يسوع من الاموات هو الله ، وعليك ان تؤمن بالله وتعبده هو وليس يسوع لانه هو الذي اعطى المجد ليسوع ، وان يسوع لم يقم نفسه كما قلت انت سابقا.




> خامسا : معجزات الخلق اعترف بها القرآن وقال ان المسيح كان يخلق بالطين ، والله كان يخلق بالطين ، والله في القرآن يختص معجزة الخلق تحديدا لنفسه ، فيتحدى غيره من البشر او من الالهة الاخرى ان يخلقوا ، ويقول ايضا ( افمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق ، افلا تذكرون ) هذا كله يشهد للانجيل ، فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر المسيح خلق اعين الاعمى من الطين ، ونفخ ( او تفل ) فيه كما كان الله يخلق تماما .... ولم يصلي قبلها الى الله ان يصنع هذه المعجزة على يديه او يصنعها له ، بل فعلها بنفسه وبقدرته ...


 

كلامك هذا باطل من اصله ، فاذا كانت نصوص كتابك لم تقل هذا ، فكيف تستدل على اثبات ذلك من القران ، وبالرغم من ذلك قمت مع اخواني واخواتي بتوضيح هذا الامر لك وللقراء واثبتنا لك بان كلامك هذا عبارة عن كلام روايات وقصص لا تنفع بشيء.





> كل هذا اكرره وانت تقول لم تثبت ، المطلوب منك الان ان تنفي ، اذا كان لديك دليل النفي ..
> وواضح انك لم تقدمه حتى الان ...


 
اضافة الى الادلة السابقة يا نيومان والتي انكرتها مرارا ، ارجو ان تكون الادلة الموجودة في هذه المداخلة وسابقتها كافية لنفي الوهية المسيح ، ونفي انه الخالق ، ونفي ان له سلطان ومجد غير ما اعطاه الله من سلطانه ومجده ليثبت لليهود انه رسول الله وعبده ، ونفي انه اقام من الاموات بنفسه ، ونفي انه خلق عيون للاعمى ، ونفي كل كلامك . 




> اما عن طلبك باكل السم للتجربة ، فالمسيحية ليست سيركا للحواة ، النص الواضح يقول ان هذه المعجزات يفعلها الله لحماية الكارزين باسمه ، وليس لاقامة عرض للسيرك للترفيه عن المتشككين ...


 
انت احد المكرزين هنا يا نيومان فلماذا لا يحميك يسوع من هذا السم ؟





> فقد قال المتشككون ايضا وهو على الصليب ( ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب لنؤمن بك ) وهذا التحدى البهلواني ، لم يستجب له المسيح ، لانه يريد اولا ان يتمم قصد الله الاب بالفداء ، وليس لاقامة عرضا للسيرك لارضاء بعض المتحدين ...


 
لا يا عزيزي كلامك خطا ، لانه انسان وليس باله ، وبالتالي كان ضعيفا لا يقوى على فعل اي شيء ولهذا صرخ قائلا ( ايلي ايلي لماذا شبقتني ) ، ( الهي الهي لماذا تركتني ).

يوحنا 3 : 6
المولود من الجسد جسد هو و المولود من الروح هو روح

متى 27 : 58
فهذا تقدم الى بيلاطس و طلب جسد يسوع فامر بيلاطس حينئذ ان يعطى الجسد

متى 27 : 59
 فاخذ يوسف الجسد و لفه بكتان نقي

متى 27 : 60
و وضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر و مضى

يوحنا 11 : 50
و لا تفكرون انه خير لنا ان يموت انسان واحد عن الشعب و لا تهلك الامة كلها

اقرأ يوحنا الاصحاح 11 فتعرف السبب الحقيقي لقصة الصلب .





> الموضوع مليء بالادلة ، كونك ترفضها او لا تؤمن بها ، فهذا لن يغير من الامر اي شيء ، انها ادلة ودامغة وجعلت الملايين يؤمنون ...


 
لا يوجد دليل ولا قول يثبت صحة كلامك ، وجميعها تم بطلانها بجميع المداخلات ومنها آخر مداخلتين .

ويبقى عجزك قائما باتيان اي نص من كتابك يثبت ان المسيح هو الخالق.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> بداية اشكرك واهنيك بانك اعترفت ان المسيح هو نبي كما اشرت بنفسك اعلاه.
> 
> وادعو الله تعالى ان يهديك الى الصراط المستقيم.
> 
> ...


 
كعادتك يا اخ رياض 

تنقل بدون فهم او قراءة او تحليل 

سوف اكتفي من ردك الطويل بفقرة واحدة ، لاثبات عدم درايتك بما تنقله ...

انظر الى المعجزة التي فعلها بطرس وشفى بها المفلوج من امام باب الهيكل ...

هل فعلها باسم الله ام باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري ؟؟؟؟؟

هل المعجزات يفعلها الناس باسم الله ام باسم يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟

هل يستطيع مسلم ان يعمل معجزة شفاء قائلا :

باسم محمد بن عبد الله وآمنة ؟؟؟


في انتظار اجابتك يا بطل ....


----------



## رياض (21 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

ساعيد ردي على مداخلتك غدا لان ردي بعدما كتبته واجهتني نفس المشكلة ، حيث وجدت نفسي خارج الاتصال بالمنتدى.

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

اذا عدت وقرأت مداخلتك رقم 78 مرة اخرى فهذا الامر لن يضرك بشيء .

وبناء عليها رددت عليك بمداخلتين 79 و 80

*مداخلة 79*

*1- انت قلت بان المسيح يعمل المعجزات بسلطانه ، وانا اثبت لك ومن نصوص كتابكم عكس هذا الكلام ونفيه ، وانه كان يعمل بسلطان الاب وهو الله وليس بسلطانه لانه لا سلطان له بدون الاب.*

*لم تعلق عليها ولا بكلمة.*

*2- انت تقول ان المسيح له سلطانه واعطاه لتلاميذه من بعده لاجراء المعجزات ، وانا اثبت لك ومن نصوص كتابكم اضافة الى ما جاء في البند 1 اعلاه ان المسيح لا سلطان له الا ما اعطاه اياه الله الاب وهو سلطان محدود لعمل المعجزات لاثبات انه رسول الله فقط حتى يؤمنوا اليهود به على ذلك ، وبالتالي هو لا يملك سلطان خاص به للمعجزات كي يمنحه لغيره ، فالمعجزات هي من سلطان الله الاب وليس المسيح ، فكيف اذا سيعطيها المسيح لتلاميذه؟*

*لم تعلق عليها ولا بكلمة.*

*3- انت تقول بان المسيح هو الوحيد الذي كان يعمل المعجزات من نفسه وبدون الرجوع الى الله او طلب المساعدة، وانا اثبت لك ومن نصوص كتابكم بان المسيح كان يطلب من الله تعالى المساعدة لاجراء المعجزات وانه لا يقدر ان يفعل اي شيء بدون الله وسلطانه ، بل كان المسيح يشكر الله لانه سمع له.*

*لم تعلق عليها ولا بكلمة.*

*4- انت تقول بان المسيح كان يعمل المعجزات بنفسه وسلطانه وليس باسم الله ، وانا اثبت لك ومن نصوص كتابك بان المسيح كان يقوم بالمعجزات باسم الله تعالى.*

*لم تعلق عليها ولا بكلمة.*

*5- وتقول بان تلاميذ المسيح كانوا يعملون المعجزات باسم يسوع ، وانا ساضع لك النص التالي من كتابكم :*

*



متى 7 : 21 - 23 
ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السماوات 22  كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب اليس باسمك تنبانا و باسمك اخرجنا شياطين و باسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة 23  فحينئذ اصرح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
من الواضح ان المسيح لم يطلب منهم ذلك وسوف ينكرهم يوم الدينونة واصفا اياهم بفاعلي الاثم.

لن اعلق اكثر من ذلك على النص .


الرد يتبع انتظر يا نيومان*


----------



## Rawabi (22 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي رياض 
وشرحك كان واضح ووافي وجاوبت على كل سؤال سؤلت به ؟ ولا اعلم لماذا الأخ نيو مان يكرر نفسة على ان الأجوبه واضحة وضوح الشمس.

لا فائدة منك اخي نيومان فانت لا تفهم ولن تفهم وسوف تظل على ظلالتك وفي آخرتك سوف تعلم وتفهم الكلام الذي دار بينك وبين المسلمين في هذا الحوار ومعناه ، ولكن سيكون قد فات الأوان.

هيا اخي نيومان لا تجاوب السؤال بسؤال آخر ونحن إلى الآن نصر ان تاتينا بنص من كتابكم بأن عيسى عليه السلام قد خلق شي ولو كان هذا الشيئ نمله. ولا تاتينا بآية من القرآن فنحن نعلم ما كتب في القرآن. ولكن نريد ان نرى ماذا كتب كتابكم بهذا الموضوع. ارجوا ان تاتيني بالنص فقط كإجابه.

وشكرا 
اختك روابي​


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

هذه المداخلة تكملة لسابقتها .

مداخلة رقم 80

لم ترد عليها يا نيومان ، اذهب واقرأها ورد عليها اذا كنت تبحث عن الحق.

هل قرأت يوحنا الاصحاح 11 يا نيومان وعرفت سبب قصة الصلب ؟

انتظر ردك على مداخلتي رقم 80 وتعليقك على يوحنا 11

الرد الوحيد الذي كتبته يا نيومان على مداخلتي 79 ومداخلتي 80 هو ما يلي :




> كعادتك يا اخ رياض
> 
> تنقل بدون فهم او قراءة او تحليل


 
من يقرأ جملتك هذه فانه سيقول بان رياض يحاور نيومان منذ سنين طويلة ونيومان كاشف امره .

تعقل فيما تكتب ولا ترمي كلاما بدون وعي واثبات ، وانا شخصيا اعذرك تماما لانك فشلت في كل مواضيعك المطروحة في اثباتها.

واذا كان هناك ما كتبته بدون فهم او قراءة او تحليل ، فمن واجبك ان تضعه لي وللقراء وبيان هذا الخطا وما هو الصحيح حسب ايمانك ومعتقداتك وبالدليل القاطع من نصوص كتابكم وليس فقط رمي هذه الكلمات والسلام.





> سوف اكتفي من ردك الطويل بفقرة واحدة ، لاثبات عدم درايتك بما تنقله ...


 
اشكرك على تفضلك وسماحتك بانك تركت كامل ردودي الطويلة والتي لم تكن الا من نصوص كتابكم ، وغمرتنا بحبك في وضع نص واحد فقط وبدون اي تعليق من طرفك.وبالتالي لا اعتقد بان احد قد فهم عليك شيئا او قمت باثبات اي شيء ينقض كلامي الطويل.





> انظر الى المعجزة التي فعلها بطرس وشفى بها المفلوج من امام باب الهيكل ...
> 
> هل فعلها باسم الله ام باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> هل المعجزات يفعلها الناس باسم الله ام باسم يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟


 
نظرت ، ولكن انت المطالب بان تنظر الى كل ما كتبته لك ومن نصوص كتابكم والرد عليه حتى تثبت كلامك ، وليس بهذه الطريقة البدائية.





> هل يستطيع مسلم ان يعمل معجزة شفاء قائلا :
> 
> باسم محمد بن عبد الله وآمنة ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

المسلمون لا يعملون معجزات يا نيومان حتى نقول باسم محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.

والسبب ان المعجزات هي فقط لرسل وانبياء الله تعالى ليثبتوا انهم من عند الله لهذه الامة الضالة والتي ما زالت تعبث في نفوس الشعوب الضعيفة الضالة.

نحن دائما نقول قبل اي فعل او قول ولا اقصد هنا المعجزات بل الاكل والشرب واللبس والعمل والمشي والنوم وركوب السيارة.....الخ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) وعندما نشكر نشكر الله تعالى ، وعندما نستغفر فاننا نستغفر الله تعالى وهكذا.

وبالنهاية تركت البطولة لك ، فانا هنا للحوار فقط لاظهار الحق وقول الحق وليس حلبة مصارعة كما انت تعتقد يا نيومان.


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

Rawabi قال:
			
		

> جزاك الله كل خير اخي رياض
> 
> وشرحك كان واضح ووافي وجاوبت على كل سؤال سؤلت به ؟ ولا اعلم لماذا الأخ نيو مان يكرر نفسة على ان الأجوبه واضحة وضوح الشمس.​
> لا فائدة منك اخي نيومان فانت لا تفهم ولن تفهم وسوف تظل على ظلالتك وفي آخرتك سوف تعلم وتفهم الكلام الذي دار بينك وبين المسلمين في هذا الحوار ومعناه ، ولكن سيكون قد فات الأوان.​
> ...


 
اختي الفاضلة روابي

جزاك الله كل خير وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك.

لاحظي اختي الفاضلة باعتبارك واحدة من اعضاء المنتدى ومتابعة للحوارات مع نيومان ، ان جميع الادلة من طرفنا هي من نصوص الكتاب الذي يؤمن به نيومان بانه من عند الله ، وبالرغم من ذلك لقد عجز نيومان ان يثبت عكسها او حتى يرد عليها ولو بتعليق بسيط.

دائما نيومان وبجميع مواضيعه ومداخلاته يغير مسار الموضوع ويشتته من خلال اقحام الموضوع ببعض كلام الله تعالى من القران الكريم او بعض جمله الانشائية عن الاسلام .

وهذا طبعا لهو اقوى دليل على عدة امور ومنها على سبيل المثال :

1- عدم وجود نص في كتابه ينقض كلامنا وعلى لسان المسيح.
2- عدم فهم نيومان لنصوص كتابه.
3- عدم قدرته على الحوار وبالادلة.

اضافة الى ذلك فهو دائما يحاول ان يبين لنا بانه متمكن من الاسلاميات ، وللاسف فهو لا يعرف جزء من التريليون في الدين الاسلامي .

والسؤال الان يا اختي الفاضلة 

هل نحن المسلمين نثبت ديانتنا وصحتها من عقيدتنا ام من كتابهم وعقيدتهم ؟

بالطبع من عقيدتنا ، وبالتالي هم مطالبون باثبات صحة عقيدتهم من كتابهم فقط ، وهذا الامر لا يستطيع نيومان ان يستوعبه حتى الان بالرغم من تذكيره به عدة مرات.

فهل نجد بعد هذه المداخلة ردا جميلا وصريحا وحواريا من نيومان ومن نصوص كتابه على ما كتبته له من اثباتات من المداخلة 79 وحتى الان ؟

نأمل ذلك

تحياتي


----------



## Rawabi (22 أبريل 2006)

والسؤال الان يا اختي الفاضلة 

هل نحن المسلمين نثبت ديانتنا وصحتها من عقيدتنا ام من كتابهم وعقيدتهم ؟

اخي رياض نحن المسلمين نؤمن بعقيدتنا وصحتها وكل اثبات ناتيه من القرآن الكريم ولم نعجز عن ذلك والحمد لله، لهذا انا اتعجب واستغرب لماذا نيومان اتى بآيه من القرآن حتى يثبت لنا أن عيسى عليه السلام قد خلق شيئاً (على انه غض نظرة عن كلمه بإذن الله ) ولم ياتي من نص من كتابهم؟!!!  (نحن نعلم ما كتب في القرآن وهذا ليس اثبات بأنه الرب والعياذ بالله اخي نيومان)
على انه يجب ان يستعين بكتابه الذي يؤمن به ، 
انا اعتبر هذا عجز منه ومن كل مسيحي على إثبات بأن عيسى عليه السلام كان يخلق وكانه هو الرب(والعياذ بالله). اما باقي المعجزات فهي فقط معجزات لا غير وقد وهبها الله سبحانة للرسل.

اختك في الإسلام روابي


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل رياض 

كيف تطلب مني ان ارد على مداخلاتك التي ذكرت ارقامها 
وانت تكتب الادلة منها تثبت كلامنا ....

ولماذا تسألني دائما ان اجيب انا ، وحينما اسألك لا تقوم بالرد ؟؟؟
سألتك سابقا 
هل نحن في محضر بوليس للاستجواب ، انت تسأل فقط ونحن نجيب فقط 
اما نحن في منتدى للحوار 
كلا منا له الحق ان يسأل ؟؟؟

دعني اكرر المداخلة التي وضعتها لك سابقا ...
والتي تثبت ان كل ما كتبته انت بخط يدك يثبت ما نقوله وليس العكس ...


إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *رياض*
_


بداية اشكرك واهنيك بانك اعترفت ان المسيح هو نبي كما اشرت بنفسك اعلاه.

وادعو الله تعالى ان يهديك الى الصراط المستقيم.

اما ردي على ما قلته بان المسيح هو من اقام نفسه من الاموات واعتبرتها معجزة لا مثيل لها بين معجزات رسل وانبياء الله ، فاقول لك انك مخطأ وكلامك هذا غير صحيح نهائيا.

المسيح لم يقم نفسه من الاموات ، بل الله الاب هو الذي اقامه واليك الدليل من كتابك :




اعمال الرسل 4 : 10
فليكن معلوما عند جميعكم و جميع شعب اسرائيل انه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه انتم الذي اقامه الله من الاموات بذاك وقف هذا امامكم صحيحا

_


كعادتك يا اخ رياض 

تنقل بدون فهم او قراءة او تحليل 

سوف اكتفي من ردك الطويل بفقرة واحدة ، لاثبات عدم درايتك بما تنقله ...

انظر الى المعجزة التي فعلها بطرس وشفى بها المفلوج من امام باب الهيكل ...

هل فعلها باسم الله ام باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري ؟؟؟؟؟

هل المعجزات يفعلها الناس باسم الله ام باسم يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟

هل يستطيع مسلم ان يعمل معجزة شفاء قائلا :

باسم محمد بن عبد الله وآمنة ؟؟؟


في انتظار اجابتك يا بطل ....


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

بداية لا بد وان اقول بان هناك مداخلات قد تم حذفها من قبل الادارة والاشراف ولكن للاسف لا اعرف ما هي هذه المداخلات ولا كاتبها ، لانني كنت اعتقد بان هناك امانة في الاشراف ، ولكن للاسف خاب ظني.

انا لم اتعلم من تغيير مداخلتك يا نيومان عندما تم الغاء فقرة من كلامك في موضوع القيامة لانه يدينك ، وقام اخي السيف البتار في اكتشاف ذلك من خلال رسائل بريده الالكتروني ووضع لك النص المحذوف من كلامك.

ودليل الحذف هو انك كتبت مداخلة رقم 78 وبقدرة قادر اصبح رقمها 75 ، وهذا يدل على حذف ثلاث مداخلات قبلها .

وقمت انا بالرد على مداخلتك بمداخلتين 79 + 80 ، ولكنهم الان 76 + 77

وبصراحة هذا يفقدني الثقة بالمنتدى وادارته الاشرافية.


عزيزي نيومان

قمت انا بالرد على مداخلتك بالرقم الجديد 75 ، حيث وضعت لك الرد الكافي والوافي في مداخلتين بعد الحذف من قبل الادارة 76 + 77 ، وبنفس الوقت سألتك اسئلة على ان تجيب عليها في مداخلتك رقم 81 قبل الحذف.

ولكنك للاسف لم تجيب على مداخلاتي 76 + 77 بعد الحذف ، وانما طرحت اسئلة جديدة ، فمن هو اذا الذي ينتظر الرد من الآخر ؟

جواب هذا السؤال متروك للقراء.



> كيف تطلب مني ان ارد على مداخلاتك التي ذكرت ارقامها
> وانت تكتب الادلة منها تثبت كلامنا ....


 
كفاك استهزاء يا نيومان ، فاذا لا تريد الحوار قل ذلك وسينتهي الامر ، اما ان تبقى تجادل بالباطل وبدون اي ردود على مداخلاتي وتقول كلاما لم يكن فهذا هو ليس بحوار.

انتظر منك الرد عليها لتثبت للقراء صحة ادعاءك وانه ليس باطلا.



> ولماذا تسألني دائما ان اجيب انا ، وحينما اسألك لا تقوم بالرد ؟؟؟


 
ساقول لك حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ، والحكم للقراء ما لم تقوم الادارة بحذف ردودي في الملارة القادمة.


> كلا منا له الحق ان يسأل ؟؟؟


 
من منعك من السؤال يا نيومان ؟ اسأل ولكن بعد ان تجيب على مداخلاتي والتي بها رددت عليك ، فلا يحق لك ان تتجاهل اي رد ودائما تسأل فقط ، فعلا هذا ليس بحوار.

اما تكرار مداخلتك فهي لا تعنيني بشيء ، عليك الرد على مداخلاتي 76 + 77 ، ومن ثم اسأل ما تريد .

اذا لم استلم منك رد على المداخلتين 76 + 77 فهذا يعني انك لا تريد الرد ويكون الموضوع منتهي من ناحيتي لانني لن اضيع وقتي معك في هذا الموضوع وبدون اي ردود من طرفك.

ارجو من الادارة ان تحذف بعض ردودي السابقة لتبييض وجه نيومان.

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> يوحنا 5 : 19
> فاجاب يسوع و قال لهم الحق الحق اقول لكم *لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا* الا ما ينظر الاب يعمل لان مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك




أعتقد كما انك فسرت لنا الاية القرأنية, كذلك دع لنا ان نفسر معنى النص الثاني و لا تجتهد في معناه و تفسيره
و أيضا قطفك العامي للنصوص هو عمل منبوذ بشدة فلنرى مع بعض النص كاملا

19فقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ: »الحقَّ الحقَّ أقولُ لكُم: لا يَقدِرُ الابنُ أنْ يَعمَلَ شَيئًا مِنْ عِندِهِ، بل يَعمَلُ ما رأى الآبَ يَعمَلُهُ. فما يَعمَلُهُ الآبُ يَعمَلُ مِثلَهُ الابنُ. 20فالآبُ يُحبُّ الابنَ ويُريهِ كُلَ ما يَعمَلُ، وسَيُريهِ ما هوَ أعظمُ، فتَتَعجَّبونَ 21فكما يُقيمُ الآبُ الموتى ويُحْيـيهم، كذلِكَ الابنُ يُحيِــي مَنْ يَشاءُ.

فما معنى العدد 19؟

معنا يا لبيب ان الاب و الابن واحد, فما يعمله الاب يعمله الابن ايضا, اذ اذا احيا الله احد, فقد احياه الابن ايضا, فهذه دلالة على الوحدة الجامعة
فأن خلق الله شيئا, فقد خلقه الابن ايضا, فكل ما يفعله الاب من اعمال الهية يفعله الابن ايضا
و اما الاعدد 21 التي تجاهلته اكثر من مرة, فهو يظهر سلطان المسيح بعدما اظهر الوحدة بين الابن و الابن, اظهر لنا سلطانه في الخلق و احياء الموتى

و لو تعمقنا اكثر في معنى النص لوجدنا:

في حديثه دومًا يؤكد حقيقتين: وحدانية اللَّه، وأنه واحد مع الآب ومساوٍ له.
إذ أراد اليهود أن يقتلوه ليس فقط لأنه كسر السبت بل وقال أيضًا أن اللَّه أبوه، معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (18). لم يكن رد الفعل أنه قال: "لماذا تريدون قتلي، إني لست معادلاً لأبي". لو كان السيد المسيح أقل من اللَّه من جهة اللاهوت لالتزم بتوضيح ذلك. لكنه أوضح أنه لا تناقض بينه وبين الآب، لأن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالابن الذي هو قوة اللَّه وحكمته. "كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو 1: 2). يقول أن ما يرى الآب هو يفعله؛ ماذا يعني أن ما يرى الآب هو فاعله؟ هل ينظر ما فعله الآب فيكرر ذات الفعل؟ مستحيل! لكن إذ يقوما بذات العمل، فهو واحد مع أبيه في الإرادة، لذلك يتمم الفعل الإلهي الذي حسب مسرة أبيه. وفي نفس الوقت حسب مسرته هو. لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته بسبب الوحدة التي لا تنفصم مع الآب، ولا يفعل الآب شيئًا دون الابن بسبب الوحدة اللانهائية، لأن الابن هو قوة الله وحكمة الله وكلمة الله.
يقدر الكائن المخلوق أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته، إذ يستطيع أن يخطئ الأمر الذي لن يقدر الله أن يفعله لأنه قدوس بلا خطية. أما الابن فلن يقدر أن يفعل إلاَّ ما يرى الآب فاعله. كأنه يقول لهم إن اتهمتموني بكسر السبت، فأنا لا أفعل شيئًا إلاَّ ما أرى الآب فاعله، فهل تحسبونه كاسرًا السبت؟!
ركز في مقاله أنه واهب الحياة الأبدية حسبما يشاء (21)، وأن كلماته تهب حياة أبدية (24)، صوته يقيم الأموات (25-26)، وإن الساعة قادمة ليهب حياة لمن في القبور (28-29). 
v يُظهر الآب له ما سيفعله لكي ما يُفعل بالابن.
v إذن ما نحن نوضحه أيها المحبوبون، الأمر الذي نسأله، كيف يرى الكلمة؟ 
كيف يُرى الآب بواسطة الكلمة؟ 
وما هو الذي يراه الكلمة؟ 
لست أتجاسر هكذا ولا أتهور فأعدكم إنني أشرح هذا لنفسي أو لكم. إنني أقدر قياسكم وأعرف قياسي... 
لقد عني بذلك ألا نفهم بأن الآب يفعل بعض الأعمال التي يراها الابن، والابن يفعل أعمالاً أخرى بعد أن يرى ما فاعله الآب. وإنما كلا من الآب والابن يفعلان ذات الأعمال... 
فإن كان الابن يفعل ذات أعمال الآب، وإن كان الآب يفعل ما يفعله بالابن، فالآب لا يفعل شيئًا والابن شيئًا آخر، إنما أعمال الآب والابن هي واحدة بعينها...
أقدم لكم مثالاً الذي أظن أنه ليس بصعبٍ عليكم، عندما نكتب خطابات تُشكل أولاً بقلوبنا وبعد ذلك بأيدينا... القلب واليد يقومان بعمل الخطابات. أتظنون أن القلب يشكل خطابات والأيدي خطابات أخرى؟ ذات الخطابات تفعلها القلب عقليًا واليد تشكلها ماديًا. 
انظروا كيف أن ذات الأمور تتم ولكن ليس بنفس الطريقة. لذلك لم يكن كافيًا للرب أن يقول: "مهما عمل الآب فهذا يعمله الابن أيضًا"، لكن كان لازمًا أن يضيف: "*وبنفس الكيفية*"... 
إن كان يفعل هذه الأمور بذات الكيفية، إذن فليتيقظوا، وليتحطم اليهود، وليؤمن المسيحي، وليقتنع المبتدع، فإن الابن مساوي للآب.

و لو جئنا الى المعنا الخاص بالعبارة الواحدة سنعرف ان المسيح فيها يقصد ما يلي:



القديس أغسطينوس
v إن سألت: فما معنى قول المسيح "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا*"؟ أجبتك: معناه أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل عملاً مضادًا لأبيه ولا غريبًا عنه. وهذا قول يوضح معادلته لأبيه واتفاقه معه كثيرًا جدًا. 
قول المسيح: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" كأنه يقول: "إنه ممتنع عليّ وغير ممكن أن أعمل عملاً مضادًا". وقوله: "*لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" بهذا القول أوضح مشابهته التامة لأبيه.
v ماذا يعني: *لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا؟* إنه لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا في مضادة للآب، ليس شيء مغايرًا، ليس شيء غريبًا، مما يظهر بالأكثر المساواة والاتفاق التام. 
لماذا لم يقل: "لا يعمل شيئًا مضادًا" عوض قوله: "لا يقدر أن يعمل"؟ وذلك لكي يثبت عدم التغير والمساواة الدقيقة، فإن هذا القول لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته العظيمة... وذلك كالقول: "يستحيل على الله أن يخطئ"، لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته التي لا يُنطق بها... 
هكذا المعنى هنا هو أنه قادر، أي مستحيل أن يفعل شيئًا مضادًا للآب.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*v ليس للابن ولا للروح شيء من ذاتهما، لأن الثالوث لا يتحدث عن أمرٍ خارج عن ذاته... لا يظن أحد أنه يوجد أي اختلاف في العمل سواء من جهة الزمن أو التدبير بين الآب والابن، بل يؤمن في وحدة ذات العملية.
v تكمن الحرية (للثالوث القدوس) لا في وجود اختلافات بل في وحدة الإرادة.
v لقد حقَّ للابن وثبّت مساواته للآب، مساواة حقيقية، مستبعدًا كل اختلاف في اللاهوت.​*القديس أمبروسيوس ​*v 
صنع المسيح كل الأشياء...، لا بمعنى أن الآب تنقصه قوة لخلق أعماله، إنما لأنه أراد أن يحكم الابن على أعماله فأعطاه اللَّه رسم الأمور المخلوقة. إذ يقول الابن مكرمًا أبيه: "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأنه مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" (يو 19:5). وأيضًا: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا اعمل". فلا يوجد تعارض في العمل، إذ يقول الرب في الأناجيل: "كل ما هو لي فهو لك. وما هو لك فهو لي" (يو 10:17). 
هذا نتعلمه بالتأكيد من العهدين القديم والجديد، لأن الذي قال: "نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" (تك 26:1) بالتأكيد تكلم مع اقنوم معه. وأوضح من هذا كلمات المرتل: "هو قال فكانت. وهو أمر فخلقت" (مز 5:148). فكما لو أن الآب أمر وتكلم، والابن صنع كل شيء كأمر الآب.​*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي​*(يحذرنا *القديس أغسطينوس* من التفسير المادي)
v إنه لم يقل: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئا من ذاته إلاَّ ما يسمع الآب يأمر به" بل يقول:* "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا، إلا ما ينظر الاب يعمل". *أنظر هل تفهم هذا هكذا: الآب يفعل شيئًا، والابن يصغي ليري ماذا يفعل هو أيضًا، وأنه يفعل شيئا آخر مثلما يفعل الآب. 
ما يفعله الآب بمن يفعل هذا؟ إن لم يكن بالابن، إن لم بالكلمة، فإنك تجدف ضد الإنجيل، "لأن كل شئ به كان" (يو ١: ٣). 
إذن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالكلمة. فإن كان بالكلمة يفعل هذا إنما يفعله بالابن. فمن هو هذا الآخر الذي يصغي ليفعل شيئًا يرى الآب فاعله؟
v الآب لا يفعل أشياء والابن أشياء أخرى، فإن كل الأشياء التي يفعلها الآب إنما يصنعها بالابن. الابن أقام لعازر، ألم يقمه الآب؟ الابن أعطى النظر للأعمى، ألم يهبه الآب البصر؟ يعمل الآب بالابن في الروح القدس. إنه الثالوث، لكن *عمل الثالوث هو واحد، العظمة واحدة، الأزلية واحدة، الأبدية واحدة، والأعمال واحدة.* لم يخلق الآب بعض الناس والابن آخرين والروح القدس آخرين. خلق الآب والابن والروح القدس إنسانًا واحدًا بعينه... ​*القديس أغسطينوس​*v من ينسب ضعفًا للابن ينسبه للآب أيضًا. يحمل الراعي كل القطيع وليس فقط هذا أو ذاك الجزء منه... الكتاب المقدس يعد بفيض من النعمة، لكننا نحن نقر بندرتها.​*القديس جيروم ​*v لماذا كُتب: "الابن يعمل نفس الأشياء" وليس "مثل هذه الأشياء" إلا لكي تحكموا أن في الابن وحدة في ذات أعمال الآب، وليس تقليدًا لما يفعله الآب؟...
ماذا نفهم بالقول "ما يراه"؟ 
هل الابن في حاجة إلى أعين جسدية؟ لا، فإن أكد الأريوسيون هذا عن الابن، فالآب إذن في حاجة إلى أعمال جسدية حتى يراها الابن لكي يفعلها. 
إذن ماذا يعني: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته"؟... هل يوجد شيء مستحيل على قوة اللَّه وحكمته؟ ليُدرك هؤلاء أن هذين هما لقبان لابن اللَّه، الذي قدرته بلا شك ليست عطية ينالها من آخر، ولكن كما أنه هو الحياة ولا يعتمد على آخر ليهبه الحياة بل هو الذي يحيي الآخرين، لأنه هو الحياة، هكذا هو الكلمة (1 كو 24:1) ليس ككائنٍ جاهل يطلب الحكمة، بل يجعل الآخرين حكماء من مخازنه. وهكذا هو القوة ليس كمن ينالها خلال ضعف يحتاج إلى مزيد من القوة، بل يهب القوة للأقوياء.​ 





> يوحنا 5 : 30
> *انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا* كما اسمع ادين و دينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الاب الذي ارسلني


 
أصبح الشئ معتاد عليه بطريقة القص الغير امينة

فلو قرأئنا بعض الاعداد التي قبلها لوجدنا فيها ما تريد وهو قوتها في الحياة

 26فكما أنَّ الآبَ هوَ في ذاتِهِ مَصدَرُ الحياةِ، فكذلِكَ أعطى الابنَ أنْ يكونَ في ذاتِهِ مَصدَرَ الحياةِ 27وأعطاهُ أنْ يَدينَ أيضًا لأنَّهُ اَبنُ الإنسانِ. 28لا تتعجَّبوا من هذا. ستَجيءُ ساعةِ يَسمَعُ فيها صوتَهُ جميعُ الذينَ في القُبورِ، 29فيَخرُجُ مِنها الذينَ عَمِلوا الصّالحاتِ ويَقومونَ إلى الحياةِ، والذينَ عَمِلوا السّيئاتِ يَقومونَ إلى الدَّينونَةِ. 30أنا لا أقدِرُ أنْ أعمَلَ شيئًا مِنْ عِندي.


اما معنى انه لا يقدر عمل شئ من نفسه, فراجع الرد على يوحنا 19 فوق


 


> يوحنا 5 : 36
> و اما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا لان *الاعمال التي اعطاني الاب* لاكملها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الاب قد ارسلني


 

كثيرا ما يتحدث السيد المسيح عن شهادة أعماله لشخصه ولرسالته ( يو 10: 25، 32، 37، 38؛ 14: 10، 11). هنا لا يعنى بالأعمال كثرة المعجزات والآيات وتنوعها فحسب وإنما أعمال محبته الفائقة، وسلوكه أثناء عمل المعجزات، وحبه العجيب للبشرية إذ كثيرًا ما نسمع أنه "تحنن عليهم وشفاهم"، هذا بجانب أيضا أحاديثه، والأحداث الفريدة في حياته مثل سماع صوت الآب عند عماده وتجليه، وغلبته لإبليس في التجربة. يشير السيد هنا إلى شفاء المفلوج كشهادة عملية لكي يقبلوا شخصه وتعاليمه فيخلصوا.
كلمة "*العطاء*" هنا لا تفيد أن ينال الابن ما لم يكن لديه، لكنه تحقيق العمل الإلهي الذي هو للآب والابن وتكميله. فالخلاص علي سبيل المثال هو عمل الثالوث القدوس، الأب يرسل ابنه إلى العالم ليقدم نفسه ذبيحة، والروح القدس يهيئ أحشاء القديسة مريم لتحقيق التجسد الإلهي. فلا فصل ولا ارتباك ولا ازدواج بين عمل الآب والابن والروح، إنما العمل الإلهي واحد. ولقد أعلن السيد علي الصليب أنه أكمل العمل ( يو 19: 28). وكما يقول الرسول بولس: "لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام" (عب 2: 10).
v الغرض الذي كان يحرص عليه أولاً هو أن يصدقوا أنه جاء من الله، وهو أقل بكثير من تصديقهم أنه إله معادل لأبيه.
​ 


> لوقا 11 : 20
> و لكن ان كنت *باصبع الله اخرج الشياطين* فقد اقبل عليكم ملكوت الله


 

النص الكامل:

14وكانَ يَطرُدُ شَيطانًا أخرَسَ. فلمَّا خرَجَ الشَّيطانُ تكَلَّمَ الرَّجُلُ، فتعَجَّبَ الجُموعُ. 15لكِنَّ بَعضَهُم قالَ: «هوَ يَطرُدُ الشَّياطينَ ببعلَزبولَ رَئيسِ الشَّياطينِ«. 16وطلَبَ آخَرونَ آيةً مِنَ السَّماءِ ليُجَرِّبوهُ. 17فعَرَفَ أفكارَهُم، فقالَ لهُم: «كُلُّ مَملكَةٍ تَنقَسِمُ تَخرَبُ وتَنهارُ بُيوتُها بَيتًا على بَيتٍ. 18وإذا اَنقَسَمَ الشَّيطانُ، فكيفَ تَثبتُ مَملكتُهُ؟ تَقولونَ إنِّي ببعلَزَبولَ أطرُدُ الشَّياطينَ. 19فإنْ كُنتُ بِبَعلَزَبولَ أطرُدُ الشَّياطينَ، فَبِمَن يطرُدُهُ أتباعُكُم؟ لذلِكَ هُم يَحكُمونَ علَيكُم. 20وأمَّا إذا كُنتُ بإصبعِ الله أطرُدُ الشَّياطينَ، فمَلكوتُ الله أقبلَ علَيكُم.

اما عن معنى اصبع الله:

يسمي السيِّد المسيح الروح القدس "*إصبع الله*"، ربَّما لأن الإنسان صاحب السلطان حين يشير بإصبعه يتحقَّق كل ما يريده، وكأن الآب والابن يعملان بروحهما القدُّوس كما بالإصبع. يقول *القدِّيس كيرلس* [يدعى الروح القدس إصبع الله لهذا السبب. قيل عن الابن أنه يد الله وذراعه (مز 98: 1)، به يعمل الآب كل شيء. ولما كان الإصبع غير منفصل عن اليد بل بالطبيعة هو جزء منها، هكذا (مع الفارق) الروح القدس متَّحد مع الابن، وخلاله يعمل الابن كل شيء.] 
هذا والأصابع مع اختلاف مواضعها وأحجامها وأطوالها تعمل معًا بلا اِنقسام، فتشير إلى تنوُّع الخدمات أو المواهب والروح واحد. كقول الرسول بولس: "فأنواع مواهب موجودة، ولكن الروح واحد، وأنواع خِدم موجودة، ولكن الرب واحد. وأنواع أعمال موجودة، ولكن الله واحد، الذي يعمل الكل في الكل، ولكنه لكل واحد يعطي إظهار الروح للمنفعة" (1 كو 12: 4-7). 
يقول *القدِّيس أغسطينوس*: [يُدعى الروح القدس إصبع الله بسبب توزيع المواهب، فيه ينال كل واحد موهبته، سواء للبشر أو الملائكة، إذ لا يوجد في أعضائنا تقسيم مناسب أكثر من أصابعنا.] كم يقول *القدِّيس أمبروسيوس* [لقب "الإصبع" يشير إلى الوحدة لا إلى اِختلاف السلطان.]​ 





> يوحنا 11 : 21 - 22
> فقالت مرثا ليسوع يا سيد لو كنت ههنا لم يمت اخي 22 لكني الان ايضا اعلم *ان كل ما تطلب من الله يعطيك الله اياه*


 

ما هذه البصيرة التي تملكها يا اخ رياض؟

لنكن اميني في نقل النصوص فلنرى عدم الامانة في قولك:


17فلمَّا وصَلَ يَسوعُ وجَدَ أنَّ لِعازَرَ في القَبرِ مِنْ أربعةِ أيّامِ. 18وبَيتُ عنيا تَبعُدُ عَنْ أُورُشليمَ نحوَ ميلَينِ. 19وكانَ كثيرٌ مِنَ اليَهودِ جاؤُوا إلى مرتا ومَريَمَ يُعزُّونَهُما عَنْ أخيهِما. 20فلمَّا سَمِعَت مرتا بِمَجيءِ يَسوعَ خرَجَت لاَستقبالِهِ، وبَقِـيَت مَريَمُ في البَيتِ. 21فقالَت مرتا ليَسوعَ: «لَو كُنتَ هُنا، يا سيِّدُ، ما ماتَ أخي! 22ولكنِّي ما زِلتُ أعرِفُ أنَّ الله يُعطيكَ كُلَ ما تَطلُبُ مِنهُ«. 23فقالَ لها يَسوعُ: «سيقومُ أخوكِ«. 24فأجابَت: «أعرفُ أنَّهُ سيقومُ في القِـيامةِ، في اليوم الآخِرِ«. 25فقالَ لها يَسوعُ: «أنا هوَ القيامةُ والحياةُ. مَنْ آمنَ بـي يَحيا وإنْ ماتَ. 26وكُلُّ مَن يحيا مُؤمنًا بـي لا يَموتُ أبدًا. أتُؤمِنينَ بهذا؟« 27أجابَت: «نعم، يا سيِّدُ. أنا أُؤمِنُ كُلَ الإيمانِ بأنَّكَ أنتَ المَسيحُ اَبنُ الله الآتي إلى العالَمِ«.


لنرى تسلسل الاحداث, فأوله يبدأ بقول المرأة ان السيح يعطى له ما يطلب من الله, و هذا رأي و قول المرأءة لا قول المسيح, فمن الخطأ الكبير ان ننسب كلام الناس لكلام المسيح, و لكن دعني اخرجك من المأزق هذا و اقول انك اسأءت فهم النص

المهم بعدما قالت قولها, قال المسيح انه القيامة و الحياة, فمن هو القيامة و الحياة؟ هل يوجد رسول على وجهة البشرية هو القيامة و الحياة؟ كلا و الف لا, فالله هو الحياة بذاته و هو الذي سيعلن القيامة 
و قال ايضا ان من يؤمن به يحيى و كل من يحيا مؤمنا به لن يموت
فلم يقل الايمان بالله و رسوله, فهو قال الايمان به, ككونه مركز الايمان و اصله, فهذه دلالة اخرى على الوهيته

و حينا ادركت المرأة الوهيته و اعلنت انه ابن الله القادم الى العالم

لعبة القص او النسخ لا تفيدك يا عزيزي, لقي غيرها

 
 







> متى 11 : 27
> كل شيء قد دفع الي من ابي و ليس احد يعرف الابن الا الاب و لا احد يعرف الاب الا الابن و من اراد الابن ان يعلن له


 
لا يستطيع أحد أن يدرك من هو الآب في جوهره إلا الابن الوحيد الجنس، الواحد معه في الجوهر، ولا يقدر أحد أن يدرك من هو الابن غير الآب وحده. ولما كانت مشيئة الله أن نتعرّف عليه فنحبّه ونقبل الاتّحاد معه، لهذا جاءنا الابن يحمل طبيعتنا لكي يدخل بنا إلى المعرفة الإلهيّة، حملنا فيه حتى نقدر أن نُعاين ما لا يُرى وندرك ما لا يُدرك. ليس طريق آخر به تقدر النفس أن تتعرَّف على إلهها إلا باتّحادها بالابن الوحيد. يخاطب *القدّيس أغسطينوس *الآب، قائلاً: [إننا نقول أنه بالمسيح قد صار لنا باب الدخول إليك.]
في دراستنا لسّر الإفخارستيا، أدركنا أن ذبيحة المسيح تحملنا إلى الثبوت في المسيح يسوع الذبيح بكونه رأسنا، خلالها نتعرّف على الآب الذي يعرفه الابن. وقد ركَّزت الليتورجيّات الأولى على تأكيد سرّ الإفخارستيا كسرّ معرفة الله خلال ابنه. ففي *قداس الأسقف سرابيون *يُقال: لتتبارك نفوسهم بالفهم والمعرفة والأسرار لكي يشتركوا فيها، ليتبارك الكل معًا خلال الابن الوحيد يسوع المسيح.] ​ 





> يوحنا 11 : 41
> فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا و رفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق و قال ايها الاب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي


 
دعوة الى وسع البصيرة مرة اخرى, قلنقرأ النص مع بعض:

40فقالَ لها يسوعُ: «أما قُلتُ لكِ إنْ آمَنتِ تُشاهِدينَ مجدَ الله؟« 41فأزاحوا الحجَرَ، ورفَعَ يَسوعُ عينَيهِ وقالَ: «أشكُرُكَ يا أبـي، لأنَّكَ اَستَجَبتَ لي. 42وأنا أعرِفُ أنَّكَ تَستَجيبُ لي في كُلِّ حينٍ. ولكنِّي أقولُ هذا مِنْ أجلِ هَؤُلاءِ النـاسِ حَولي، حتى يُؤمِنوا أنَّكَ أنتَ أرسَلتَني«. 43وصاحَ بأعلى صَوتِهِ: «لعِازرُ، أخرُجْ! « 44فخرَجَ الميتُ مشدُودَ اليدَينِ والرِّجلَينِ بالأكفانِ، مَعصوبَ الوَجهِ بِمنديلٍ. فقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ: «حُلُّوهُ ودَعوهُ يذهَبُ«.


فالعدد 41 يعني:
إنها لحظات رهيبة حيث رُفع الحجر فظهر الجسد، وقد فاحت رائحة النتن العنيف، بينما وقف السيد المسيح يخاطب الآب، شاكرًا له أنه استمع له. إنه من جهة يؤكد علاقته بالآب حتى يطمئن الحاضرون أنه سماوي وليس كما ادعى بعض القادة أنه ببعلزبول رئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين. ومن جانب آخر لكي يكون قدوة لنا.
v ما أقوله دومًا، أقوله الآن، أن المسيح لم يتطلع كثيرًا نحو كرامته قدر ما كان يتطلع إلى خلاصنا، *فلا يهتم بتقديم منطوقات سامية علوية، بل ما يمكن أن يجتذبنا إليه*. لهذا فإن أقواله العلوية القديرة قليلة ومخفية، أما أقواله المتواضعة فكثيرة وفيَّاضة في مقالاته... 
فلم يكن يتحدث بالأولى بطريقة عامة، لئلا تسبب دمارًا لمن يأتون بعده، ومن الجانب الآخر فلا يمتنع عنها تمامًا، لئلا يتعثر الذين كانوا في ذلك الوقت. فالذين يعبرون من الانحطاط إلى الكمال يستطيعون بتعليمٍ سامٍ منفرد أن يبلغوا إلى كل التعليم، وأما أصحاب الفكر الضعيف فإنهم ما لم يسمعوا دومًا أقوالاً في مستوى ضعيف لا يأتون إليه نهائيًا. 
في الواقع بعد أقوال كثيرة مثل هذه (علوية) كانوا يريدون أن يرجمونه ويضطهدونه ويحاولون قتله ويعتبرونه مجدفًا... فعندما جعل نفسه مساويًا لله؛ قالوا: "هذا الإنسان يجدف" (مت ٩: ٣). وعندما قال: "مغفورة لك خطاياك" (يو ١٠: ٢٠) دعوه شيطانًا. وعندما قال أن من يسمع كلماته يصير أقوى من الموت، أو "أنا في الآب والآب فيَّ" (يو ٨: ٥١) تركوه. مرة أخرى قاوموه حين قال إنه نزل من السماء (يو ٦: ٣٣، ٦٠). 
الآن إذ لم يستطيعوا أن يحتملوا مثل هذه المقولات، مع أنه نطق بها نادرًا جدًا وبالجهد فلو أن كل محادثاته كانت مشحونة دومًا بالأمور العلوية، من هذا النسيج، فهل كانوا يلتفتون إليه؟ 
لذلك كان يقول: "كما أوصاني الآب أتكلم" (يو ١٣: ٣١)؛ "لم آتِ من نفسي" (يو ٧: ٣٨)، عندئذ كانوا يؤمنون.
واضح أنهم آمنوا مما أشار إليه الإنجيلي قائلاً: "إذ قال هذه الكلمات آمن به كثيرون" (يو ٥: ٣٠). فإن كانت الأقوال التي تحمل تواضعًا تجتذب الناس إلى الإيمان، والكلمات العلوية تفزعهم، لذلك نطق بالكلمات المتواضعة من أجل السامعين.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*v من أجلنا قدم التشكرات لئلا نظن أن الآب والابن أقنوم واحد بعينه عندما نسمع عن إتمام ذات العمل بواسطة الآب والابن. لهذا فلكي يظهر لنا أن رد تشكراته ليست ضريبة يلتزم بها من هو في عجز عن السلطان، بل بالعكس أنه ابن اللَّه الذي ينسب لنفسه دومًا السلطان الإلهي، لذلك صرخ: "*لعازر هلم خارجًا*". هنا بالتأكيد أمرٍ لا صلاة.​*القديس جيروم ​*v يصلي كابن الإنسان، ويأمر كابن الله.
*القديس أمبروسيوس*​*
*v عندما يرفع أحد عينيه يليق به أن يرفعهما نحو السماء بطريقة لائقة، ويرفع أيضًا يدين مقدستين، خاصة عندما يقدم الصلوات بلا غضبٍ ولا جدال (١ تي ٢: ٨). فإنه عندما ترتفع العينان خلال التفكير والتأمل، واليدان ترتفعان خلال الأعمال، ترتفع النفس وتتمجد. وذلك مثل موسى الذي رفع يديه (خر ١٧: ١١)، ويقول الشخص: "ليكن رفع يدي كذبيحة مسائية" (مز ١٤٠: ٢)، فينهزم عماليق، وكل الأعداء غير المنظورين، وتنتصر الأفكار الإسرائيلية (المعاينة لله) التي فينا.


و هذا بالظبط ما يثبه فهو يكمل قوله في العدد 42 عانيا به:

وأنا علمت أنك في كل حين تسمع لي،
ولكن لأجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت ليؤمنوا أنك أرسلتني". (42)
هنا يوضح أن العلاقة بين الآب والابن لا تستلزم مثل هذه الصلاة، لكن من أجل الحاضرين لكي يثقوا أنه على علاقة بالسماء.​v الاستماع هنا ليس عن موضوع طاعة، بل هو اتحاد أبدي. بنفس الطريقة فإنه يُقال عن الروح القدس أنه يستمع للآب ويمجد الابن. إنه يمجد، لأن الروح القدس علمنا أن الابن صورة اللَّه غير المنظور (كو 15:1)، وبهاء مجده، ورسم جوهره (عب 3:1) .القديس أمبروسيوس 
v وماذا لدى السيد المسيح أكثر من رسله إن كان هو يعمل آياته بالصلاة؟ 
أليق ما يُقال إن أولئك عملوا المعجزات بالصلاة، لكنهم في أكثر أوقاتهم عملوا الآيات بدون صلاة، لما دعوا باسم يسوع فقط. فإن كان اسمه قد حمل قوة هذا مقدارها، فلو احتاج هو إلى صلاة، لما كان اسمه اقتدر على شيء، وحين خلق الإنسان إلى أية صلاة احتاج؟ 
أما عن معادلته لأبيه في الكرامة فتظهر في مواضعٍ كثيرة، لأنه قال: "نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" (تك 1: 26)... وما الذي يكون أضعف منه إن احتاج إلى صلاة؟ 
فلننظر ما هي صلاته؟ قال: "أيها الآب أشكرك لأنك سمعت لي"، ومن الذي صلى في وقت من الأوقات بهذه الصلاة؟ فقبل أن يقول شيئًا قال "أشكرك"، فقد أوضح أنه لا يحتاج إلى صلاة، وقوله: "لأنك سمعت لي يوضح أنه ليس فاقدًا سلطانه، ولكن أظهر أنه مالك إرادة واحدة مع أبيه.
فإن قلت: لِم اتخذ شكل صلاة؟ قلت لك: لا تسمع الجواب مني لكن منه، القائل: "ولكن لأجل هذا الجمع الواقف قلت ليؤمنوا أنك أرسلتني"، فقد وضع السبب الصادق لصلاته، لكي لا يظنوا أنه ضد الله، ولا يقولوا إنه ليس من الله.
​ 



> يوحنا 10 : 25
> اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم و لستم تؤمنون الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي


 

لنقرأ النص كاملا:

«إلى متى تُبقينا حائِرينَ؟ قُلْ لنا بِصَراحةٍ: هل أنتَ المَسيحُ؟«
25فأجابَهُم يَسوعُ: «قُلتُهُ لكُم، ولكنَّكُم لا تُصَدِّقونَ. الأعمالُ التي أعمَلُها باَسمِ أبـي تَشهَدُ لي. 26وكيفَ تُصدِّقونَ وما أنتُم مِنْ خِرافي. 27خِرافي تَسمَعُ صوتي، وأنا أعرِفُها، وهيَ تَتبَعُني. 28أُعطيها الحياةَ الأبدِيَّةَ، فلا تَهلِكُ أبدًا ولا يَخطَفُها أحدٌ مِنِّي. 29الآبُ الذي وهَبَها لي هوَ أعظَمُ مِنْ كُلِّ موجودٍ، وما مِنْ أحدٍ يَقدِرُ أن يَخطَفَ مِنْ يدِ الآبِ شَيئًا، 30أنا والآبُ واحِدٌ«.


نرى بكل وضوح ان الجموع كانوا يسألون ان كان هو المسيح, فقال لهم انه كال لهم و لم يصدقوه, و الاعمال التي عملها تشهد انه المسيح
و يكمل انه هو الذي يعطي الحياة, اي هو الله الخالث و معطي الحياة
و من ثم يختم قوله بأنه هو و الله واحد

لعبة القص خابت معك كالعادة


سلام و نعمة


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك

اشكرك على ردك الذي كان المنقذ لنيومان الذي لم يستطع الاستمرار في الحوار وعجزه عن اثبات صحة اقواله السابقة والتي لن اكررها حتى يتسنى للقاريء ان يقراها بتسلسلها.

وهذا الكلام يا ماي روك لا يعني ان ردودك صحيحة بالرغم انها من اسلوب النسخ واللصق ، سأرد عليها لاحقا باذن الله.

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي ماي روك
> 
> اشكرك على ردك الذي كان المنقذ لنيومان الذي لم يستطع الاستمرار في الحوار وعجزه عن اثبات صحة اقواله السابقة والتي لن اكررها حتى يتسنى للقاريء ان يقراها بتسلسلها.


 

عزيزي رياض, الاخ نيو مان استاذي و اتعلم منه كل يوم, فأرجوا منك التزام الادب بحقه



> وهذا الكلام يا ماي روك لا يعني ان ردودك صحيحة بالرغم انها من اسلوب النسخ واللصق ، سأرد عليها لاحقا باذن الله.


 
انا لم اقتبس الا في التفاسير, فهل تعتقد انس سأقتبس رد كامل جاهز من موقع اخر؟
كبر عقلك يا اخي...

بعدين لا يحق لك ان تطعي بالتفاسير, فعندما فسرتم القرأن لم نقل شيئا و لم نفسر على هوانا و لم نطعن بالتفسير, فلو طعن بالتفسير ف اي رد ستلقى مني الرد الحاس بحذفه فورا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## رياض (22 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك




> عزيزي رياض, الاخ نيو مان استاذي و اتعلم منه كل يوم, فأرجوا منك التزام الادب بحقه


 
انا لم اسيء لنيومان ، ولهذا اطلب منك وبكل احترام ان تختار الكلمات المناسبة لانني مؤدب والحمد لله.




> بعدين لا يحق لك ان تطعي بالتفاسير, فعندما فسرتم القرأن لم نقل شيئا و لم نفسر على هوانا و لم نطعن بالتفسير, فلو طعن بالتفسير ف اي رد ستلقى مني الرد الحاس بحذفه فورا


 
كلامك هذا له معنى واحد ، وهو فرض رايك في مداخلتك على الجميع وبما فيهم محاورك ، سواء كان رايك او التفسير صحيح ام لا فانت تقول لنا سوف تقبلوه غصب عنكم.

اذا كان هذا هو اسلوب الحوار الذي تتبعه ، اعذرني لن احاورك في اي موضوع وسانتظر نيومان كي يرد.

واذا كانت رغبتكم هو انسحابي من المنتدى ، فارجو اعلامي بذلك وبكل مصداقية وساتقبلها بسعة صدر شريطة ان الغاء اسمي وملفي نهائيا .

تحياتي


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> كلامك هذا له معنى واحد ، وهو فرض رايك في مداخلتك على الجميع وبما فيهم محاورك ، سواء كان رايك او التفسير صحيح ام لا فانت تقول لنا سوف تقبلوه غصب عنكم.




أعتبره ما تعتبره, فأن كنت تعتبر تفاسيرك و تغصبها بنفس الطريقة, فأنت تتعامل بالمثل

لكن اكرر بعدم الطعن بالتفاسير او القول انها خاطئة, فالتفسير هو حجة عليك و علي ايضا
فقول انها خاطئة هو قمة الافلاس




> اذا كان هذا هو اسلوب الحوار الذي تتبعه ، اعذرني لن احاورك في اي موضوع وسانتظر نيومان كي يرد.


 
حق الاعتراف بالتفاسير هو حق مشروع, فنحن لا نكعن في تفاسيرك عندما نتناقش بالاسلاميات, فأن نقضت هذا الشرط و لا تستطيع الاستمرار بدونه فلك ذلك يا عزيزي






> واذا كانت رغبتكم هو انسحابي من المنتدى ، فارجو اعلامي بذلك وبكل مصداقية وساتقبلها بسعة صدر شريطة ان الغاء اسمي وملفي نهائيا .


 
بالعكس نحن مستمتعين معك بالحوار و يا ريت تكون عقلاني و تبقى و لا تنسحب لشرط التفاسير

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أبريل 2006)

اكرر مداخلتي التي اهمل الاخ رياض الرد عليها 


كيف تطلب مني ان ارد على مداخلاتك التي ذكرت ارقامها 
وانت تكتب الادلة منها تثبت كلامنا ....

ولماذا تسألني دائما ان اجيب انا ، وحينما اسألك لا تقوم بالرد ؟؟؟
سألتك سابقا 
هل نحن في محضر بوليس للاستجواب ، انت تسأل فقط ونحن نجيب فقط 
اما نحن في منتدى للحوار 
كلا منا له الحق ان يسأل ؟؟؟

دعني اكرر المداخلة التي وضعتها لك سابقا ...
والتي تثبت ان كل ما كتبته انت بخط يدك يثبت ما نقوله وليس العكس ...


إقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *رياض*



_بداية اشكرك واهنيك بانك اعترفت ان المسيح هو نبي كما اشرت بنفسك اعلاه._

_وادعو الله تعالى ان يهديك الى الصراط المستقيم._

_اما ردي على ما قلته بان المسيح هو من اقام نفسه من الاموات واعتبرتها معجزة لا مثيل لها بين معجزات رسل وانبياء الله ، فاقول لك انك مخطأ وكلامك هذا غير صحيح نهائيا._

_المسيح لم يقم نفسه من الاموات ، بل الله الاب هو الذي اقامه واليك الدليل من كتابك :_




_اعمال الرسل 4 : 10_
_فليكن معلوما عند جميعكم و جميع شعب اسرائيل انه باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري الذي صلبتموه انتم الذي اقامه الله من الاموات بذاك وقف هذا امامكم صحيحا_




كعادتك يا اخ رياض 

تنقل بدون فهم او قراءة او تحليل 

سوف اكتفي من ردك الطويل بفقرة واحدة ، لاثبات عدم درايتك بما تنقله ...

انظر الى المعجزة التي فعلها بطرس وشفى بها المفلوج من امام باب الهيكل ...

هل فعلها باسم الله ام باسم يسوع المسيح الناصري ؟؟؟؟؟

هل المعجزات يفعلها الناس باسم الله ام باسم يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟؟

هل يستطيع مسلم ان يعمل معجزة شفاء قائلا :

باسم محمد بن عبد الله وآمنة ؟؟؟


في انتظار اجابتك يا بطل ....


----------



## رياض (23 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك

بداية اشكرك على ترحابك بي في البقاء كعضو محاور في المنتدى .

ثانيا : ساقوم بالرد على جميع مداخلاتك اليوم باذن الله تعالى وبطريقة حوارية .


عزيزي نيومان

في مداخلتك الاخيرة الموجودة في الصفحة العاشرة عدت وكتبت ما يلي :



> اكرر مداخلتي التي اهمل الاخ رياض الرد عليها
> 
> 
> كيف تطلب مني ان ارد على مداخلاتك التي ذكرت ارقامها
> ...


 

لا اعرف يا نيومان لماذا تستخدم هذا الاسلوب في الحوار ، اسمحلي ان اقول لك مرة اخرى اذا كنت لا ترغب في حوار بناء اعلمني بذلك ، اما ان ترمي اتهاماتك على الاخرين زورا وبهتانا فهذا لا يقبله اي محاور او قاريء .

لقد رددت على كلامك والذي عدت وكتبته في الصفحة العاشرة ، في مداخلتي رقم 82 والموجودة في الصفحة التاسعة ، فكيف اذا جاء الرد في صفحة سابقة لاعادة تكرار مداخلتك في الصفحة العاشرة؟!!!! 

ردي كما جاء في الصفحة التاسعة ، مداخلة رقم 82 هو كما يلي :




> هذه المداخلة تكملة لسابقتها .
> 
> مداخلة رقم 80
> 
> ...


 

ارجو منك يا نيومان توخي الدقة في المرات القادمة قبل ان ترمي اتهاماتك على الاخرين.

انتظر ردك على مداخلتي 

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (23 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ما روك

حتى لا يخرج القاريء المتابع من الموضوع المطروح ، ويتمكن من متابعة الحوار فيما بيننا حول هذا الموضوع ، ساعيد بعض المقدمة والاقتباسات السابقة كي يتمكن القاريء من متابعة حوارنا معا وربطه مع ما سبق من مداخلات.

في الصفحة رقم 8 مداخلة رقم 75 ( سابقا رقم 78 ) كتب العزيز نيومان مداخلة لاثبات ان المسيح له سلطانه المستقل للقيام بالمعجزات بدون ان يطلب ذلك من الله كدليل اثبات الوهيته.

(يرجى من القراء اعادة قراءة هذه المداخلة ).

في الصفحة الثامنة قمت بالرد على نيومان ومن نصوص كتابكم لاثبات بطلان مداخلة نيومان رقم 75 ( سابقا رقم 78 ) في مداخلتين هما :
مداخلة رقم 76 ( سابقا رقم 79 )
مداخلة رقم 77 ( سابقا رقم 80 )

(يرجى من القراء اعادة قراءة المداخلتين )


قام نيومان في الصفحة الثامنة بالرد على المداخلتين بمداخلة رقم 78 ، وساترك الحكم للقراء بعد قراءتها للحكم اذا كان نيومان قد قام بالرد على المداخلتين 76 + 77 ام لا ، ولن اعطي رأي هنا حتى لا اغير مجرى الحوار او التثير على رأي القراء.

وحتى لا يخرج القراء من متابعة الحوار بتسلسله ، يرجى منهم قراءة مداخلتي رقم 80 في الصفحة الثامنة ، ومداخلتي رقم 82 في الصفحة التاسعة وردي الاخير في الصفحة العاشرة على مداخلة نيومان رقم 92 وبنفس الصفحة حتى يكون حكمهم بالحق.

عزيزي ماي روك

ساقوم ابتداء من المداخلة التالية الرد على مداخلتك للحوار فيها

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (23 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك






> أعتقد كما انك فسرت لنا الاية القرأنية, كذلك دع لنا ان نفسر معنى النص الثاني و لا تجتهد في معناه و تفسيره
> و أيضا قطفك العامي للنصوص هو عمل منبوذ بشدة فلنرى مع بعض النص كاملا


 
انا لا اجتهد في اي تفسير  ولا اقتطع نصوص يا عزيزي ماي روك ، فنحن نتحاور في نصوص معينة حول الموضوع وليس حول اصحاحات الكتاب كاملة.

وبالرغم من ذلك دعنا نقرأ النص كاملا .

كما ارجو منك دائما ان تضع اسم السفر مع رقم الاصحاح والعدد كي يتسنى للجميع الرجوع اليه عند الضرورة.





> [/size]19فقالَ لهُم يَسوعُ:»الحقَّ الحقَّ أقولُ لكُم:لا يَقدِرُ الابنُ أنْ يَعمَلَ شَيئًا مِنْ عِندِهِ،بل يَعمَلُ ما رأى الآبَ يَعمَلُهُ.فما يَعمَلُهُ الآبُ يَعمَلُ مِثلَهُ الابنُ.20فالآبُ يُحبُّ الابنَ ويُريهِ كُلَ ما يَعمَلُ،وسَيُريهِ ما هوَ أعظمُ، فتَتَعجَّبونَ21فكما يُقيمُ الآبُ الموتى ويُحْيـيهم،كذلِكَ الابنُ يُحيِــي مَنْ يَشاءُ.




هذا النص في يوحنا الاصحاح 5





> فما معنى العدد 19؟




دعنا نتعرف على معناه يا عزيزي ماي روك





> معنا يا لبيب ان الاب و الابن واحد


 
هنا لا اوافقك على ما تقوله ، راجع الرابط التالي :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4412&page=4






> فما يعمله الاب يعمله الابن ايضا, اذ اذا احيا الله احد, فقد احياه الابن ايضا, فهذه دلالة على الوحدة الجامعة


 
نعم يا ماي روك ما يفعله الاب يفعله الابن وانا اتفق معك في ذلك ، ولكن لا تنسى الاشارة الى العدد من اوله الذي يقول :

( لا يقدر الابن ان يعمل شيئا من عنده ، بل يعمل ما رأى الاب يعمله )

هذا واضح يا ماي روك ولن افسر اي شيء لانه يفسر نفسه بنفسه.

واما انك تقول دلالة على الوحدة الجامعة ، فردي عليها في الرابط اعلاه.





> فأن خلق الله شيئا, فقد خلقه الابن ايضا, فكل ما يفعله الاب من اعمال الهية يفعله الابن ايضا


 
لا يا عزيزي ماي روك ، كلامك هذا غير صحيح ولا دليل عليه في كتابكم ، فاين قال المسيح انه خلق اي شيء هذه من ناحية ، ومن ناحية ثانية ونتيجة اثبات عدم ادعاء المسيح الالوهية كما جاء في الرابط فهذا ينفي وحدته مع الله وبالتالي لا يخلق ما خلقه الله ، فالمسيح في نصوص كتابكم قام بعدة انواع من المعجزات بمشيئة الله وباسم الله ، ولكنه لم يقم باي معجزة بمشيئته بل بمشيئة الله الاب.

ارجع الى الوراء قليلا في الصفحة 8 واقرأ اثباتات نصوص كتابكم على ما اقول.


ويبدو انك تجاهلت العدد 20 من نفس الاصحاح 5 من انجيل يوحنا القائل :

( لان الاب يحب الابن و يريه جميع ما هو يعمله و سيريه اعمالا اعظم من هذه لتتعجبوا انتم)

وهذا النص واضح ان الله تعالى هو الذي اعطى المسيح هذه الاعمال ، اي منحه اياها لاثبات رسالته السماوية لبني اسرائيل بانه رسول الله .

فلو كان المسيح هو الله لما وُجد هذا النص بالاصل او اختلفت طريقة كتابته لتدل على ان المسيح هو نفسه الله.

يوحنا 14 : 12
 الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي انا اعملها يعملها هو ايضا و يعمل اعظم منها لاني ماض الى ابي.





> و اما الاعدد 21 التي تجاهلته اكثر من مرة, فهو يظهر سلطان المسيح بعدما اظهر الوحدة بين الابن و الابن, اظهر لنا سلطانه في الخلق و احياء الموتى


 
لا يا عزيزي ماي روك ، فانا لم اقرأ اي نص في كتابكم او في مداخلتك يثبت ان المسيح خلق اي شيء فهل لك ان تكتبه لنا هنا ؟

اما احياء الموتى ، فنعم انها احدى المعجزات التي قام بها المسيح بمشيئة الله الاب .

وحتى لا تقول انني اقطع النصوص ، وضعت لك هذه النصوص المتكاملة من نفس الاصحاح ليوحنا 5 عسى ان تكون دليل كلامي بان المسيح لا يعمل ما يعمله الاب ، ولا يعمل بمشيئته بل بمشيئة الله الاب وسلطانه 

يوحنا 5 : 30
انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا كما اسمع ادين و دينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الاب الذي ارسلني 31  ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقا 32  الذي يشهد لي هو اخر و انا اعلم ان شهادته التي يشهدها لي هي حق 33  انتم ارسلتم الى يوحنا فشهد للحق 34  و انا لا اقبل شهادة من انسان و لكني اقول هذا لتخلصوا انتم 35  كان هو السراج الموقد المنير و انتم اردتم ان تبتهجوا بنوره ساعة 36  و اما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الاب لاكملها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الاب قد ارسلني 37  و الاب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي لم تسمعوا صوته قط و لا ابصرتم هيئته 38


ارجو ان تفسر لنا هذه الاعداد يا عزيزي ماي روك .

انتظر البقية في المداخلات التالية

تحياتي


----------



## رياض (23 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك




> و لو تعمقنا اكثر في معنى النص لوجدنا:
> 
> 
> في حديثه دومًا يؤكد حقيقتين: وحدانية اللَّه، وأنه واحد مع الآب ومساوٍ له.​





نعم اوافقك على وحدانية الله ، اما انه مساو للاب وانه واحد مع الاب فانا لا اوافقك عليه والادلة السابقة تثبت ذلك اضافة الى النصوص التالية :

لوقا 10 : 21 - 22
 و في تلك الساعة تهلل يسوع بالروح و قال احمدك ايها الاب رب السماء و الارض لانك اخفيت هذه عن الحكماء و الفهماء و اعلنتها للاطفال نعم ايها الاب لان هكذا صارت المسرة امامك 22  و التفت الى تلاميذه و قال كل شيء قد دفع الي من ابي و ليس احد يعرف من هو الابن الا الاب و لا من هو الاب الا الابن و من اراد الابن ان يعلن له

هذا النص يدل على وحدانية الله تعالى من خلال قول المسيح ( احمدك ايها الاب رب السماء والارض ) ، وما يدل على انهم غير متساويين هو قول المسيح ( كل شيء قد دُفع الي من ابي ).

ولنعود الى يوحنا 14 : 12
الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي انا اعملها يعملها هو ايضا و يعمل اعظم منها لاني ماض الى ابي

يوحنا 10 : 29
 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل و لا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي


يوحنا 13 : 16
الحق الحق اقول لكم انه ليس عبد اعظم من سيده و لا رسول اعظم من مرسله

يوحنا 14 : 28
سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم اتي اليكم لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الاب لان ابي اعظم مني


هذه بعض النصوص من كتابكم تنفي ما تقوله وتجتهده يا عزيزي ماي روك.





> إذ أراد اليهود أن يقتلوه ليس فقط لأنه كسر السبت بل وقال أيضًا أن اللَّه أبوه، معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (18). لم يكن رد الفعل أنه قال: "لماذا تريدون قتلي، إني لست معادلاً لأبي". لو كان السيد المسيح أقل من اللَّه من جهة اللاهوت لالتزم بتوضيح ذلك. لكنه أوضح أنه لا تناقض بينه وبين الآب،


.
تم توضيحها سابقا ولا داعي للتكرار.





> لأن ما يفعله الآب إنما يفعله بالابن الذي هو قوة اللَّه وحكمته. "كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو 1: 2). يقول أن ما يرى الآب هو يفعله؛ ماذا يعني أن ما يرى الآب هو فاعله؟ هل ينظر ما فعله الآب فيكرر ذات الفعل؟ مستحيل! لكن إذ يقوما بذات العمل، فهو واحد مع أبيه في الإرادة، لذلك يتمم الفعل الإلهي الذي حسب مسرة أبيه. وفي نفس الوقت حسب مسرته هو. لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته بسبب الوحدة التي لا تنفصم مع الآب، ولا يفعل الآب شيئًا دون الابن بسبب الوحدة اللانهائية، لأن الابن هو قوة الله وحكمة الله وكلمة الله.


 
لا يا عزيزي ماي روك ، ما تقوله غير صحيح ، فمعنى ( ما يرى الاب هو يفعله ) اي ما يريده الله ان يفعله المسيح فانه يفعله او ما سوف يؤيده الله به سيفعله ولكن ليس بسلطانه ومشيئته بل بسلطان ومشيئة الله الاب وكما اثبت لك سابقا ومن نصوص كتابكم.

ومثال ذلك : عندما يكون هناك موضوع بين طرفين ، ويقول احد الاطراف للاخر افعل ما اراه مناسبا .





> أما الابن فلن يقدر أن يفعل إلاَّ ما يرى الآب فاعله.


 
اشكرك على هذا الكلام والذي من فمك يدينك ، الابن لن يقدر ان يفعل الا ما يرى الاب ، ما اجمل هذا الكلام.

 



> ركز في مقاله أنه واهب الحياة الأبدية حسبما يشاء (21)، وأن كلماته تهب حياة أبدية (24)، صوته يقيم الأموات (25-26)، وإن الساعة قادمة ليهب حياة لمن في القبور (28-29).


 
هل لك ان تشرح لنا معنى الحياة الابدية مع النص من كتابكم والذي يدل عليه ؟




> لقد عني بذلك ألا نفهم بأن الآب يفعل بعض الأعمال التي يراها الابن، والابن يفعل أعمالاً أخرى بعد أن يرى ما فاعله الآب. وإنما كلا من الآب والابن يفعلان ذات الأعمال...


 
هذا الكلام غير صحيح وقمت باثبات بطلانه سابقا يا عزيزي ماي روك ومن خلال نصوص كتابكم.

راجع ردودي من مداخلة 76 وحتى هذه المداخلة لانه ليس من المنطق ان اعيد المداخلات من جديد.




> أقدم لكم مثالاً الذي أظن أنه ليس بصعبٍ عليكم، عندما نكتب خطابات تُشكل أولاً بقلوبنا وبعد ذلك بأيدينا... القلب واليد يقومان بعمل الخطابات. أتظنون أن القلب يشكل خطابات والأيدي خطابات أخرى؟ ذات الخطابات تفعلها القلب عقليًا واليد تشكلها ماديًا.


 
دعك من ضرب الامثلة والتي لا يقبلها عقل الانسان ، نريد منك دائما ادلة نصية من كتابكم لتثبت ما تقوله ، اما رأيك الشخصي فهو مرفوض اذا لم يكن مشفوع بادلة نصية من كتابكم.

هل تريد اثبات الوحدة بين المسيح والله من خلال كتابة الرسائل ؟





> انظروا كيف أن ذات الأمور تتم ولكن ليس بنفس الطريقة. لذلك لم يكن كافيًا للرب أن يقول: "مهما عمل الآب فهذا يعمله الابن أيضًا"، لكن كان لازمًا أن يضيف: "*وبنفس الكيفية*"...


 
ما هذا الكلام الذي تتفوه به يا ماي روك ؟!!!!!!!!

هل انت افهم واقدر من الله لتعترض على قوله وتعتبره ناقصا لدرجة انك تقترح بان على الله ان يقول كذا وليس كذا حتى تستطيع اثبات ما تقوله؟

بامكاني ان اعتبر الموضوع انتهى هنا ، والقاريء يستطيع القراءة والاستيعاب لما تقوله ، ولكنني ساستمر معك في باقي الحوار لنرى الجديد في كلامك القادم.

انتظر البقية يا عزيزي ماي روك

تحياتي

​


----------



## رياض (23 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي ماي روك





> القديس أغسطينوس
> v إن سألت: فما معنى قول المسيح "*لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا*"؟ أجبتك: معناه أنه لا يقدر أن يعمل عملاً مضادًا لأبيه ولا غريبًا عنه. وهذا قول يوضح معادلته لأبيه واتفاقه معه كثيرًا جدًا.


 
لا اعرف كيف تم تفسير ( لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا ) بان المقصود به العمل المضاد للاب. 

انت مطالب بان تأتينا بدليل يثبت صحة هذا التفسير من مصادر مجامع اللغة العربية .





> قول المسيح: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل" كأنه يقول: "إنه ممتنع عليّ وغير ممكن أن أعمل عملاً مضادًا". وقوله: "*لأن مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك*" بهذا القول أوضح مشابهته التامة لأبيه.


 

( إلا ) اداة حصر واستثناء 






So Jesus made answer and said, Truly I say to you, The Son is not able to do anything himself; he is able to do only what he sees the Father doing; whatever the Father does the Son does it in the same way.

عليك الربط بين شطري الجملة باداة الحصر والاستثناء ( إلا ).

راجع المعاجم العربية لكلمة ينظر ( نظر ) او يرى ( رأى ) فتعرف المعنى بنفسك.

لن اقول كلمة زائدة واترك لك التعليق وللقراء الحكم.


v





> ماذا يعني: *لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا؟* إنه لا يقدر أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا في مضادة للآب، ليس شيء مغايرًا، ليس شيء غريبًا، مما يظهر بالأكثر المساواة والاتفاق التام.


 
النص مكرر وتم التعليق عليه .






> لماذا لم يقل: "لا يعمل شيئًا مضادًا" عوض قوله: "لا يقدر أن يعمل"؟


 
النص ناقصا ، فهو لم يقل (لا يقدر ان يعمل) ، بل قال (لا يقدر ان يعمل من نفسه شيئا إلا ما يرى الآب يعمل) ، وهناك فرق كبير بينهما.




> وذلك لكي يثبت عدم التغير والمساواة الدقيقة، فإن هذا القول لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته العظيمة... وذلك كالقول: "يستحيل على الله أن يخطئ"، لا يتهمه بالضعف، بل يشهد لقوته التي لا يُنطق بها...
> هكذا المعنى هنا هو أنه قادر، أي مستحيل أن يفعل شيئًا مضادًا للآب.


 
التعليق كما جاء اعلاه 


*



القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
 
v ليس للابن ولا للروح شيء من ذاتهما، لأن الثالوث لا يتحدث عن أمرٍ خارج عن ذاته... لا يظن أحد أنه يوجد أي اختلاف في العمل سواء من جهة الزمن أو التدبير بين الآب والابن، بل يؤمن في وحدة ذات العملية.
v تكمن الحرية (للثالوث القدوس) لا في وجود اختلافات بل في وحدة الإرادة.
v لقد حقَّ للابن وثبّت مساواته للآب، مساواة حقيقية، مستبعدًا كل اختلاف في اللاهوت.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لن اعلق على هذا النص لانه واضح تماما وتم الرد على الوحدة في مداخلات سابقة ، ولكنني ساقتبس منه جملة واحدة وهي :

( ليس للابن ولا للروح شيء من ذاتهما.) 


**



القديس أمبروسيوس 
 
v 
صنع المسيح كل الأشياء...، لا بمعنى أن الآب تنقصه قوة لخلق أعماله، إنما لأنه أراد أن يحكم الابن على أعماله فأعطاه اللَّه رسم الأمور المخلوقة. إذ يقول الابن مكرمًا أبيه: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل شيئًا إلا ما ينظر الآب يعمل. لأنه مهما عمل ذاك فهذا يعمله الابن كذلك" (يو 19:5). وأيضًا: "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا اعمل". فلا يوجد تعارض في العمل، إذ يقول الرب في الأناجيل: "كل ما هو لي فهو لك. وما هو لك فهو لي" (يو 10:17). 
هذا نتعلمه بالتأكيد من العهدين القديم والجديد، لأن الذي قال: "نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" (تك 26:1) بالتأكيد تكلم مع اقنوم معه. وأوضح من هذا كلمات المرتل: "هو قال فكانت. وهو أمر فخلقت" (مز 5:148). فكما لو أن الآب أمر وتكلم، والابن صنع كل شيء كأمر الآب.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ايضا لن اعلق على هذا النص ، وانما ساقتبس منه جملة واحدة وهي :

( والابن صنع كل شيء كأمر الآب )

* 
*



 
القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي

أنقر للتوسيع...

​




(يحذرنا القديس أغسطينوس من التفسير المادي)
v إنه لم يقل: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئا من ذاته إلاَّ ما يسمع الآب يأمر به" بل يقول: "لا يقدر الابن أن يعمل من نفسه شيئًا، إلا ما ينظر الاب يعمل". أنظر هل تفهم هذا هكذا: الآب يفعل شيئًا، والابن يصغي ليري ماذا يفعل هو أيضًا، وأنه يفعل شيئا آخر مثلما يفعل الآب. 
ما يفعله الآب بمن يفعل هذا؟ إن لم يكن بالابن، إن لم بالكلمة، فإنك تجدف ضد الإنجيل، "لأن كل شئ به كان" (يو ١: ٣). 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



ما هو الفرق بين العبارتين ، ارجو التوضيح لانني لا ارى فرقا في المعنى والمدلول .
​*


> v الآب لا يفعل أشياء والابن أشياء أخرى، فإن كل الأشياء التي يفعلها الآب إنما يصنعها بالابن. الابن أقام لعازر، ألم يقمه الآب؟


 
نعم الاثنين اقاموا لعازر من الموت ولكن كيف ؟

المسيح عمل المعجزة باقامة لعازر من الموت ، وشكر الله تعالى على انه سمع له.

لا تعليق غير هذا ، والحكم للقراء.





> الابن أعطى النظر للأعمى، ألم يهبه الآب البصر؟


 
ممتاز يا ماي روك ، الابن اعطى النظر للاعمى ولم يخلق عيون للاعمى ، وهذا ما كنت اقوله لكم مرارا بانه يوجد للاعمى عيون ولكنه لا يبصر ، فمعجزة المسيح التي ايده الله تعالى بها صنع الطين وطلى به عيون الاعمى فابصر.

لا تعليق آخر ، والحكم للقراء.




> خلق الآب والابن والروح القدس إنسانًا واحدًا بعينه...


 
اين النص من كتابكم يقول هذا الكلام بانهم الثلاثة خلقوا انسانا واحدا معا؟ 
​*



 
القديس أغسطينوس

أنقر للتوسيع...

​




v من ينسب ضعفًا للابن ينسبه للآب أيضًا. يحمل الراعي كل القطيع وليس فقط هذا أو ذاك الجزء منه... الكتاب المقدس يعد بفيض من النعمة، لكننا نحن نقر بندرتها.​

أنقر للتوسيع...



اين النص من كتابكم يقول هذا الكلام ؟​​​*
​*



القديس جيروم ​إذن ماذا يعني: "لا يقدر الابن أن يفعل شيئًا من ذاته"؟... هل يوجد شيء مستحيل على قوة اللَّه وحكمته؟ ليُدرك هؤلاء أن هذين هما لقبان لابن اللَّه، الذي قدرته بلا شك ليست عطية ينالها من آخر، ولكن كما أنه هو الحياة ولا يعتمد على آخر ليهبه الحياة بل هو الذي يحيي الآخرين، لأنه هو الحياة، هكذا هو الكلمة (1 كو 24:1) ليس ككائنٍ جاهل يطلب الحكمة، بل يجعل الآخرين حكماء من مخازنه. وهكذا هو القوة ليس كمن ينالها خلال ضعف يحتاج إلى مزيد من القوة، بل يهب القوة للأقوياء.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هناك تناقض بين ما يقوله القديس كيرلس وما يقوله القديس جيروم.

القديس كيرلس يقول :
انه لم يقل : ( لا يقدر الابن ان يفعل شيئا من ذاته ) .

والقديس جيروم يستشهد بهذا النص لاثبات الوحدة في العمل.


تحياتي​​​*​


----------



## NEW_MAN (23 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل رياض 

ملحوظة : قوة المداخلات ليس بطولها 
فياليتك ترد باختصار ، ولا داعي للتطويل 
خاصة اننا نتكلم عن نفس الموضوع في مقالتين مختلفتين 

والاثنتنان تتكلمان عن لاهوت المسيح بالاقوال والافعال 
فلماذا لا نوحد الكلام في احداهما ؟؟؟




			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> إقتباس:
> كعادتك يا اخ رياض
> 
> تنقل بدون فهم او قراءة او تحليل
> ...




الاخ رياض 
انت تكتب اكثر من ذلك ولم اقم بتوجيه اي ملحوظة لك 
فانا لم اتهمك بشيء ليس فيك 
فانت فعلا تنقل بدون ان تقرأ 
فنقلت قصة بطرس في اجراءه لمعجزة باسم المسيح 
لاثبات بطلان لاهوت المسيح ...

فتأمل يا عزيزي 
هل هذا اسلوب واحد قرأ قبل ان يكتب ؟؟؟
لو كنت فعلت ، لكنت فكرت بنفسك ان هذه الكلمات تثبت لاهوت المسيح ولا تنفيه ...



> إقتباس: من نيومان
> 
> سوف اكتفي من ردك الطويل بفقرة واحدة ، لاثبات عدم درايتك بما تنقله ...
> 
> ...





حسنا يا عزيزي رياض 

انت تعترف ان المسلمون لا يفعلون المعجزات 

نحن المسيحيون نفعل المعجزات ، وقد اعطانا هذا السلطان المسيح نفسه 
ومن الفقرة التي كتبتها انت بخط يدك ، اعتراف ان بطرس فعل المعجزة باسم المسيح 
ولم يفعلها باسم الله ...

من كلامك : 

اذا كان الناس يقولون باسم الله 
والمسيحيون يفعلون المعجزات باسم المسيح 

اليس هذا دليلا على ان السميح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

في انتظارك ...


----------



## رياض (24 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

ارجو قبول اعتذاري عن الرد على طرحك المكرر ، والذي اجبتك عليه سابقا ، واشرت لك برقم المداخلة والصفحة.

اما محاولتك المستمرة لاثبات لاهوت المسيح من خلال المعجزات ، بانه يقوم بعملها من سلطانه ، فلقد اثبت لك ومن نصوص كتابك بانه لا سلطان للمسيح الا ما اعطاه الله الاب من سلطانه ( يعني سلطان محدود ) ، واثبت لك بان المسيح لا يعمل بمشيئته بل بمشيئة الله الاب.

يوحنا 5 : 30
انا لا اقدر ان افعل من نفسي شيئا كما اسمع ادين و دينونتي عادلة لاني لا اطلب مشيئتي بل مشيئة الاب الذي ارسلني


اما دليل ان المسيح لا يعمل كل ما يعمله الاب فتجده في النص التالي :

يوحنا 14 : 12
الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فالاعمال التي انا اعملها يعملها هو ايضا و يعمل اعظم منها لاني ماض الى ابي


اما اثبات عدم المساواة بين المسيح والله الاب هو النص التالي :

يوحنا 14 : 28
سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم اتي اليكم لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الاب لان ابي اعظم مني

اما اثبات ان المسيح كان يطلب من الله المساعدة في عمل المعجزات ، بل ويشكر الاب على ذلك هو النص التالي :

يوحنا 11 : 41
  فرفعوا الحجر حيث كان الميت موضوعا و رفع يسوع عينيه الى فوق و قال ايها الاب اشكرك لانك سمعت لي


من كان يقول انه يعمل المعجزات باسم المسيح فالرد على ذلك هو ما يلي والذي سبق وان وضعته لك ولكنك اهملت التعليق عليه :

متى 7 : 22 - 23
كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب اليس باسمك تنبانا و باسمك اخرجنا شياطين و باسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة 23  فحينئذ اصرح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم

هذا هو كلام المسيح يا صديقي نيومان ، وهو واضح تماما ، لقد انكرهم المسيح واصفا اياهم بفاعلي الاثم .

اذا من يعمل اي معجزة ويقول باسم المسيح السيد والمعلم ، فهو فاعل الاثم بنظر المسيح .

واذا كانت عمل المعجزات دليل الوهية فما رأيك بالنصوص التالية :

متى 24 : 24
لانه سيقوم مسحاء كذبة و انبياء كذبة و يعطون ايات عظيمة و عجائب حتى يضلوا لو امكن المختارين ايضا

لن اعلق على هذا النص لانه واضح ، ولكن دعني اذكرك بقولك لي سابقا ، بانك اتهمتني بانني اقول بان السحرة الذين يقومون باعمال عجيبة هم اقوى من الله ( حاشا لله ) وطلبت مني الاستغفار لانني ارتكبت اثما .

هل لك ان تعترض على هذا النص يا نيومان ؟

وعليك ان تعرف يا نيومان بان كتابكم مليء بالنصوص تثبت بان هناك اشخاص عملوا المعجزات ، ومنها معجزات اعظم مما عمله المسيح وجميعها باذن الله وليست بسلطانهم وقدرتهم.

المسيح لم يقم نفسه من الموت ، بل اقامه الله من بين الاموات ، فلو كان المسيح قادرا على فعل هذه المعجزة فلماذا لم يفعلها .( نصوص كتابكم تثبت ما اقوله وقمت بوضعها لك في مداخلات سابقة ، وعليك الرجوع الى الوراء قليلا وقراءتها ).

الم تقرأ يا نيومان سفر الملوك الثاني 13 : 20 - 21
 و مات اليشع فدفنوه و كان غزاة مواب تدخل على الارض عند دخول السنة 21  و فيما كانوا يدفنون رجلا اذا بهم قد راوا الغزاة فطرحوا الرجل في قبر اليشع فلما نزل الرجل و مس عظام اليشع عاش و قام على رجليه.


الم تلاحظ بان اليشع أحيا ميتاً وهو ميت ؟!! 


ماذا فعل حزقيال يا نيومان كما جاء في الاصحاح 37 : 5 - 10
هكذا قال السيد الرب لهذه العظام هانذا ادخل فيكم روحا فتحيون 6  و اضع عليكم عصبا و اكسيكم لحما و ابسط عليكم جلدا و اجعل فيكم روحا فتحيون و تعلمون اني انا الرب 7  فتنبات كما امرت و بينما انا اتنبا كان صوت و اذا رعش فتقاربت العظام كل عظم الى عظمه 8  و نظرت و اذا بالعصب و اللحم كساها و بسط الجلد عليها من فوق و ليس فيها روح 9  فقال لي تنبا للروح تنبا يا ابن ادم و قل للروح هكذا قال السيد الرب هلم يا روح من الرياح الاربع و هب على هؤلاء القتلى ليحيوا 10  فتنبات كما امرني فدخل فيهم الروح فحيوا و قاموا على اقدامهم جيش عظيم جدا جدا.


لقد أحيا حزقيال جيش عظيم جدا جدا من الموت ، اليس كذلك يا نيومان.


اقرأ يا نيومان هذه المعجزة العظيمة عن ايليا واليشع والتي لا مثيل لها :

الملوك الثاني 2 : 7 - 8
فذهب خمسون رجلا من بني الانبياء و وقفوا قبالتهما من بعيد و وقف كلاهما بجانب الاردن 8  و اخذ ايليا رداءه و لفه و ضرب الماء فانفلق الى هنا و هناك فعبرا كلاهما في اليبس.


اعتقد ان موضوعك انتهى هنا ، المعجزات التي قام بها المسيح لا تدل على الوهيته ، ولا تدل على الوحدة مع الله ، ولا تدل على المساواة مع الله ، ولا تدل على ان المسيح عملها بسلطانه بل بسلطان واسم الله الاب ، وليست بمشيئة المسيح بل بمشيئة الله الاب ، وبنوته للاب لا تدل على انه الله الاب ، وتم اثبات كل هذا الكلام من نصوص كتابكم.

تحياتي لك يا صديقي نيومان ، وارجو ان تضع الجديد وليس بالتكرار والاسلوب الانشائي .


----------



## NEW_MAN (24 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> ارجو قبول اعتذاري عن الرد على طرحك المكرر ، والذي اجبتك عليه سابقا ، واشرت لك برقم المداخلة والصفحة.
> .


 
اذا ارجو ان تقبل اعتذاري عن الاستمرار في الحوار معك في هذا الموضوع ...

توقفي عن الحوار ، سببه امتناعك عن اجابة سؤالي ...

فاذا قمت بالاجابة عليه ، سوف ارحب بالاستمرار في الحوار معك ..

مع تحياتي


----------



## Rawabi (26 أبريل 2006)

وايضا اين الأخ نيومان ماذا حدث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   لماذا لا تجيبون ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (26 أبريل 2006)

Rawabi قال:
			
		

> وايضا اين الأخ نيومان ماذا حدث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!! لماذا لا تجيبون ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!



الاخت الفاضلة روابي 

يبدو انك لست متابعة للموضوع 

فانا سألت الاخ رياض 

كيف اجرى بطرس معجزة باسم المسيح واقام انسان مشلول 
فهي المعجزات يجريها الانبياء والقديسين باسم الله او باسم المسيح ؟؟؟

اليس هذا دليلا واضحا على ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟

والاخ رياض رفض الاجابة على السؤال 
ولذلك انا قلت ايضا انني لا استطيع استكمال الحوار مع شخص 
لا يريد ان يجيب على السؤال بطريقة واضحة 

ونحن لم نتهم الاخ رياض بالتهرب او الهروب 
فاذا كان هناك شخص متهرب ، فهو الاخ رياض وليس الاخ ماي روك ...

هذا هو الرابط لسؤالي الذي رفض الاخ رياض الاجابة عنه 
المداخلة رقم # 98 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=45528&postcount=98


مع تحياتي


----------



## Rawabi (26 أبريل 2006)

اخي نيومان ، ارى ان اخي في الله رياض قد اجاب على كل تساؤلاتك واجابها بإجابات واضحة ؟ لا ادري لماذا تصر على انه لم يجيب ، فانا ارى انك انت الذي لا تجيبة. 

على كل حال دعنا نرى اخي ماي روك بماذا سوف يجيب اخي في الله رياض.

تحياتي


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

Rawabi قال:
			
		

> اخي نيومان ، ارى ان اخي في الله رياض قد اجاب على كل تساؤلاتك واجابها بإجابات واضحة ؟ لا ادري لماذا تصر على انه لم يجيب ، فانا ارى انك انت الذي لا تجيبة.


 
يا اخت روابي 

ارجو ان تدليني ما هي اجابة الاخ رياض على سؤالي :


كيف اجرى بطرس معجزة باسم المسيح واقام انسان مشلول 
فهي المعجزات يجريها الانبياء والقديسين باسم الله او باسم المسيح ؟؟؟

هل يستطيع المسلم ان يجري معجزة باسم محمد ؟؟؟

اليس هذا دليلا واضحا على ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ؟؟؟

هذا هو الرابط لسؤالي الذي رفض الاخ رياض الاجابة عنه 
المداخلة رقم # 98 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...8&postcount=98


وهذا هو الرابط الذي كتب فيه الاخ رياض انه لن يجبي على السؤال 

المداخلة رقم # 99

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=45598&postcount=99

هل انا اتهمه بعدم الرد ، ام ان هناك اعتراف بخط يده انه لا يريد الاجابة ؟؟؟


----------



## رياض (27 أبريل 2006)

عزيزي نيومان

لقد اعتذرت منك في متابعة الحوار فيما بيننا وبادلتني نفس الاعتذار ، فانا وضعت السبب لذلك ، وكذلك انت ، والحكم في الموضوع هم القراء الافاضل.

سؤالك تم الاجابة عليه عدة مرات ، ولكنك تكرر نفس المداخلة بحجة عدم الرد ، انا لا يهمني بطرس او غيره ، لان الاهم عندي هو المسيح عليه السلام والذي قال :

*متى 7 : 21 - 23
21 ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السماوات 22 كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب اليس باسمك تنبانا و باسمك اخرجنا شياطين و باسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة 23 فحينئذ اصرح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم.*


*هذه النصوص هي من اقوال المسيح عليه السلام ، وهي الرد الجازم على كلام العزيز نيومان ، من يفعل المعجزات او الاعمال باسم المسيح ، سينكره المسيح بقوله ( اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم ).

ولماذا ينكرهم المسيح وينعتهم بفاعلي الاثم ؟*

*الجواب واضح لان المسيح هو نفسه يعمل المعجزات باسم الله الاب القادر والعاطي ، فكيف يعمل الانسان اعمال باسم انسان آخر وليس باسم الله؟*

*وهناك نصوص كثيرة في كتابهم تثبت ذلك ، وقمت بوضعها سابقا ولا داعي لتكرارها.*


*اذا بطرس وغيره ممن كانت اعمالهم باسم المسيح وليس باسم الله هم من نعتهم المسيح بفاعلي الاثم.*


*عزيزي نيومان*

*الرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع في امور منتهية ، فانت تقول :*




> وهذا هو الرابط الذي كتب فيه الاخ رياض انه لن يجبي على السؤال
> 
> المداخلة رقم # 99
> 
> ...


 

فجميع القراء يا عزيزي ليسوا عاجزين من دخول الرابط ، ولكن سينتابهم الاستغراب في امرك لانهم سيجدون فيه كلامي وهو كما يلي :



> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> *ارجو قبول اعتذاري عن الرد على طرحك المكرر ، والذي اجبتك عليه سابقا ، واشرت لك برقم المداخلة والصفحة.
> *
> اما محاولتك المستمرة لاثبات لاهوت المسيح من خلال المعجزات ، بانه يقوم بعملها من سلطانه ، فلقد اثبت لك ومن نصوص كتابك بانه لا سلطان للمسيح الا ما اعطاه الله الاب من سلطانه ( يعني سلطان محدود ) ، واثبت لك بان المسيح لا يعمل بمشيئته بل بمشيئة الله الاب.




وسيجدون ايضا النصوص التي تثبت بطلان ادعاءك بالوهية المسيح وما يلي كخاتمة لمداخلتي :




> اعتقد ان موضوعك انتهى هنا ، المعجزات التي قام بها المسيح لا تدل على الوهيته ، ولا تدل على الوحدة مع الله ، ولا تدل على المساواة مع الله ، ولا تدل على ان المسيح عملها بسلطانه بل بسلطان واسم الله الاب ، وليست بمشيئة المسيح بل بمشيئة الله الاب ، وبنوته للاب لا تدل على انه الله الاب ، وتم اثبات كل هذا الكلام من نصوص كتابكم.
> 
> تحياتي لك يا صديقي نيومان ، وارجو ان تضع الجديد وليس بالتكرار والاسلوب الانشائي


 

*لذلك ارجو الان بان تترك الحكم للقراء وتتقيد بالاتفاق الذي بيني وبينك بايقاف حوارنا ، حتى يتسنى لي التركيز في ردودي للعزيز ماي روك الذي لم اسمع منه اي رد حتى هذه اللحظة .*

*تحياتي*


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 أبريل 2006)

رياض قال:
			
		

> عزيزي نيومان





			
				رياض قال:
			
		

> لقد اعتذرت منك في متابعة الحوار فيما بيننا وبادلتني نفس الاعتذار ، فانا وضعت السبب لذلك ، وكذلك انت ، والحكم في الموضوع هم القراء الافاضل.



لم يكن في نيتي الاستمرار في الحوار او الضغط عليك وقد قبلت اعتذارك 
ولكن الاخت روابي فهمت قبولي اعتذارك عن استكمال الحوار انه تهرب وضعف مني 

وهذا هو حكم ( بعض القراء ) المسلمين ، ولذا وجب الاستمرار في هذه النقطة 
والضغط عليها ، لاثبات من هو ضعيف الحجة فيها ...



> سؤالك تم الاجابة عليه عدة مرات ، ولكنك تكرر نفس المداخلة بحجة عدم الرد ، انا لا يهمني بطرس او غيره ، لان الاهم عندي هو المسيح عليه السلام والذي قال :
> 
> *متى 7 : 21 - 23*
> *21 ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السماوات 22 كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب اليس باسمك تنبانا و باسمك اخرجنا شياطين و باسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة 23 فحينئذ اصرح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم.*






اولا : هذه الآيات التي قالها المسيح لا تنفي صنع قوات باسم المسيح 
ولكنها تؤكده وتثبته 

( اليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة ) ؟؟؟

والمسيح ينفي معرفته بهم لانهم يقولون ولا يفعلون 
ولكنه مطلقا لا ينفي صنعهم القوات باسمه ( اي باسم المسيح ) ...

ثانا : لماذا تجاهلت قول المسيح :

15 وقال لهم اذهبوا الى العالم اجمع واكرزوا بالانجيل للخليقة كلها.
16 من آمن واعتمد خلص.ومن لم يؤمن يدن.
17 وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين.يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة.
18 يحملون حيّات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون
( مرقس 16: 15 - 18) 

وهي التي اعطى فيها المسيح تلاميذه ورسله اجراء المعجزات باسمه ( اي باسم المسيح ) 

وانت قلت سابقا ان هذه الامور والمعجزات تتم باسم الله وحده ...

فكيف يكون هناك اثنان يعطيان الامر والسلطان باجراء المعجزات ؟؟؟

هذا الكلام كان تدرجا من سلطان يسوع باجراء المعجزات بكلمته الذاتيه وسلطانه الشخصي ..
وقلنا ان يسوع يتميز كونه هو الوحيد الذي فعل المعجزة بسلطانه الشخصي ، واعطى غيره سلطانا لاجراء المعجزة باسمه الشخصي ...

ما هو ردك على هذا الكلام ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Jesus is God (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

الاخوة المسلمين الاحباء

للاسف انكم شاغلين نفسكم جدا بانكار الوهية المسيح حسب كتابكم بدلا من البحث بصدق عن ماهية الله للخلاص

لكى تحب اى حد لازم تعرفه و مش معقول يكون مجهول عندك 
نحن نعرف من هو الله و لذلك نحبه عن معرفة و هو مش كائن بعيد عنا متعاظم متعالى بل هو اله محبة اظهر للعالم ذاته لكن للاسف العالم مش عايز يشوفه لان العالم مفكر ان ربنا ده كيان مجهول خفى لا يعلم عنه حد اى حاجة 

اعرفوا من هو الله اولا و ساعتها الظلمة ستتحول نور داخلكم و هو هيظهر لكم ذاته لانه بيحبكم زى بقية العالم خليقته كلها


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

سلام المسيح معكم 
أولاً أنا إنسان محايد و لا أريد التجريح أو الطعن في أسلوب المناظرة فليس غريباً علي هذا الأسلوب الذي يتبعه الأخ رياض وهو نفس الاسلوب الذي إستخدمه أحمد ديدات مع العلم أن الأخ رياض قام بإقتتاع بعض الأيات من الإنجيل من دون فهم المقصود منها لدرجة أنها إذا تدل على شيء تدل على إفلاسه لعدم إلتزامه بتفاسير الكتاب المقدس و التفسير على كيف أبوه 
ولا نعرف عندما نلتزم نحن أنفسنا في مناقشة مواضيعكم في منتدى حوار الأديان نلتزم بتفاسير الكتاب المقدس  تتهربون من الموضوع 
الشيء الآخر الذي رأيته في أسلوب رياض عدم إجابته للأسئلة التي طرحها نيو مان 

و لتعلم شيء أنا معجزات إخراج الشياطان و عمل المعجزات موجودة حتى الآن و تتم بإسم يسوع الناصري و ليس بإسم الله (دليل على أن المسيحيون الله الظاهر في الجسد)


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

الأخ صاحب السؤال
هل يمكنك أن تعترف، بأنك لم تنتبه، إلى أن السيد المسيح ، لم يقل :- " ليس من يقول لى "  ، بل قال :-  " ليس كل من يقول لى يارب " ؟؟؟  ، وهل يمكنك أن تعترف، بأنه أوضح بأن هذا الجزء المرفوض ، لم تكن مشكلته أنه قال له : " يارب " ، بل أنه فعل الإثم ؟؟؟   أرجو أن تفعل ذلك ، لأن الإعتراف بالحق فضيلة .


----------



## انت الفادي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*



رياض قال:


> عزيزي نيومان
> 
> لقد اعتذرت منك في متابعة الحوار فيما بيننا وبادلتني نفس الاعتذار ، فانا وضعت السبب لذلك ، وكذلك انت ، والحكم في الموضوع هم القراء الافاضل.
> 
> ...



مع احترامي لكل اساتذتي الذين شاركوا في الموضوع 
انا كنت اراقب الموضوع حتي جاء الاخ رياض بكلام لا اقدر ان اقف متفرجا عليه..
و لذلك ساموحني جميعا علي تدخلي:

يا اخ رياض... الغريب انك عربي و مسلم اي اول من يكون ضليعا في اللغة العربية و لكنك عند مناقشة مثل هذه.. تتناسي معلوماتك عن اللغة العربية..
دعنا نلقي نظرة علي النص الذي انت تحتج به:
[Q-BIBLE]
متي 7 : 21 - 27
   [SIZE=-2]21  ليس  *كل من* يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]22[/SIZE]  كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. [SIZE=-2]23[/SIZE]  فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم​      [SIZE=-2]24[/SIZE]  فكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ويعمل بها اشبهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخر. [SIZE=-2]25[/SIZE]  فنزل المطر وجاءت الانهار وهبت الرياح ووقعت على ذلك البيت فلم يسقط.لانه كان مؤسسا على الصخر. [SIZE=-2]26[/SIZE]  وكل من يسمع اقوالي هذه ولا يعمل بها يشبّه برجل جاهل بنى بيته على الرمل. [SIZE=-2]27[/SIZE]  فنزل المطر وجاءت الانهار وهبت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط.وكان سقوطه عظيما
[/Q-BIBLE]

اين ذهبت بكلمة (كل من)  الا تلاحظ ان كلمة كل هنا تغير في المعني غيير جزري؟؟؟
ما معني كلمة كل هنا؟؟؟ 
المعني هو انه ليس كل من يقول يا رب يا رب هو انسان صالح.. 
و لكن ايضا الي من سيقولون الناس يا رب يا رب؟؟؟؟ الي السيد المسيح..و ليس كلهم لاحظ كلمة كلهم هذه.. سيدخلون ملكوت السموات.. اذن من هم الذين سيدخلون و من هم الذين لن يدخلون؟؟؟
الذين سيدخلون هم من يقولون يا رب يا رب و يعملوان مشيئة الاب في نفس الوقت.. اذن من هم الذين لن يدخلون؟؟ هم الذين يقولون يا رب يا رب و *لكن* لا يفعلون مشيئة الاب..
هل اتضح لك معني النص الان؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

الأخ الفاضل رياض
أكرر رجائى بالتمسك بالبحث الهادئ عن الحقائق الأساسية ،قبل التوهان فى الفرعيات التى لا نهاية للكلام فيها ، الأساس - كما سبق القول - هو الشخصية الأولى فى كل دين ، وعماد الدين هو الأخلاق . فمن هنا فليبدأ البحث .
++ ولكننى أنبه إلى خطورة أن تتحول المناقشة إلى صراع وأحقاد ، فإننا شعوب نشأنا على الإنفعالية أكثر من العقلانية . فأرجو أن يبحث الإنسان ،بنفسه ولنفسه ، عن الحقيقة المجردة ، حُـباً فى الحقيقة ، لذاتها .


----------



## الشريفين (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

ايها النصارى :اذا كان اعتقادكم بان المسيح اله لانة ولد من غير اب فان ادم احق منة بالاولو هية لانة ولد من غير اب ولا ام .وااذا كان اعتقادكم بانة الة لانة يحيى الموتى باذن الله فان موسى علية السلام قد احيا اللة على يدية سبعون رجلا من قومة باذن الله وكذلك نبى اللة ابراهيم احيا اللة على يدية اربعة من الطير باذن اللة واذا كان اعتقادكم بان عيسى علية السلام الة لانة رد بصر الاعمى فان نبينا مخمد علية الصلاة والسلام رد عين احد اصحابة فى احدى الغزوات بعد ان اقتلعت العين خارج الراس فقد امسكها الرسول وردها مكانها فكانت احسن مما كانت وذلك باذن اللة  فهل قال اى احد من الانبياء انى الة لانة فعل ذلك فكل ما فعلة الانبياء ما هى الا معجزات خارقة للعادة لكى تكون دليلا على صدق نبؤ ه هولاء الرسل للبشر بانهم رسل من عند الله وليس انهم الهه كما ادعى النصارى فى عيسى علية السلام


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

*لعل المسلم لايعرف الفرق بين ادم والمسيح*

*ادم مخلوق* .... *السيد المسيح مولود غير مخلوق ( لانه عقل او كلمه الله ) .*
*ادم من التراب خلق *... *السيد المسيح مولود نور من نور**ادم ماكان ملكا* ..... *السيد المسيح ولد ملكا *

*ادم كان انسان خاطئ* ... *السيد المسيح انسان بار لم يفعل الخطيه *
*ادم هو عبد الله* ....* السيد المسيح هو ابن الله ..**ادم كان متكبرا* ... *السيد المسيح كان متواضعا*

*ادم لم يخلق كائنات اخرى* .. *السيد المسيح يخلق مايريده فى حينه (خلق اعين للاعمى و ...)*
*الشيطان استطاع ان يخدع ادم *.. 
*الشيطان لم يستطيع ان يصمد امام حكمه السيد المسيح .**الشيطان لايخاف ادم وبنيه* ... الشيطان كان يخاف السيد *المسيح ويتوسل اليه ( معجزات اخراج الشياطين )**ادم لم يكون له سلطان على الطبيعه *... _*السيد المسيح له سلطان على الطبيعه .*_
*ادم لم يتنبا باى شئ* ... *السيد المسيح تنباء بخراب اورشليم و ....**ادم مات اولا بطرده من الجنه وانفصاله عن الله*
*السيد المسيح بقيامته فتح لنا فردوس النعيم لنحيا مع الله*

*ادم مات وتحلل جسده فى الارض *... *السيد المسيح صعد الى السماوات .*

*وهل آدم عليه السلام حي الى هذا اليوم ؟*
*
لا طبعا ولكن السيد المسيح حي*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*



> نبينا مخمد علية الصلاة والسلام رد عين احد اصحابة فى احدى الغزوات بعد ان اقتلعت العين خارج الراس فقد امسكها الرسول وردها مكانها فكانت احسن مما كانت وذلك باذن اللة فهل قال اى احد من الانبياء انى الة لانة فعل ذلك فكل ما فعلة الانبياء ما هى الا معجزات خارقة للعادة لكى تكون دليلا على صدق نبؤ ه هولاء الرسل للبشر بانهم رسل من عند الله وليس انهم الهه كما ادعى النصارى فى عيسى علية السلام


*:smil12:محمد عمل كدة طيب تعالي المنتدي الاسلامي لانة ممنوع نناقش اسلاميات هنا واكبلنا الموضوع دة والاحاديث بتاعتة قال شفي :smil12:روح بس شوفة لما يتحرج بيقول ما انا الا ببشر تعال حبيبي المنتدي الاسلامي*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

الأخ الفاضل / الشريفين
++++ تقول : (( اذا كان اعتقادكم بان المسيح اله لانة ولد من غير اب ))
++++ لا يا سيدى الفاضل ، ليس لهذا السبب ، بل إن ذلك موضوع مختلف .
++++ ولادة المسيح المعجزية ، كانت بهدف عدم وراثة الخطية ، أو بحسب تعبيركم ، أن الشيطان ينخس كل مولود إلاً المسيح .
++++ وأما موضوع اللاهوت ، فإنه ليس نتيجة ، بل أصل المواضيع .
++++ فاللاهوت ، هيأ لنفسه ناسوتاً من السيدة العذراء ، وإتحد به إتحاداً معجزياً ، لكى يصنع -- من خلال ناسوته الخصوصى هذا -- فداءً للبشرية الساقطة تحت سلطان إبليس بسبب طاعتها له ، لكى ينقذ البشرية من السقوط فى الجحيم ، ويفتح لها باب الفردوس السماوى .
++++ فإننا لا نذهب -- عند مفارقة الروح للجسد بالوفاة -- إلى الجحيم ، ولا للحظة واحدة ، بل ننطلق بكل الفرح إلى الفردوس السماوى .


----------



## الشريفين (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

استكمالا لحديثى للرد على كلام النصارى بالوهية السيد المسيح واستدللا لهم على ذلك بان عيسى علية السلام كان يسيطر على الطبيعة من رياح وخلافة وكذلك الشياطين فانى اقول بان استدللهم هذا باطل لان نبى اللة سليمان علية السلام قد اعطاة اللة هذة الميزة بانة كان يسخر الرياح بامر اللة وكذلك كان ملك على الانس والجن ومنهم الشياطين فهل كان سايمان علية السلام اله وعندما تكلمت عن ادم علية السلام بانة خلق من غير اب ولا ام فلست قاصدا عقد مقارنة بين ادم وعيسى من جميع النواحى بل من جزئية ان عيس خلق من غير اب وان ادم خلق من غير اب او ام فهل ادم اله لانة من غير اب او ام     هذا واللة المستعان


----------



## fredyyy (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

.... كلام النصارى 

*لا يوجد في المنتدى نصارى*
*....................*

بالوهية السيد المسيح 

*نتكلم عن لاهوت المسيح ... وليس *بالوهية *كما لوكان شيئاً مكتسب مجدداً*

*فالمسيح **هو الله *

*وهوابن الله - وهو ابن الانسان - وهو ابن العلى - وهو المعادل لله*
متى 14 : 33 
وَالَّذِينَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ جَاءُوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِالْحَقِيقَةِ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ». 

متى 12 : 8 
فَإِنَّ *ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ* هُوَ *رَبُّ* السَّبْتِ أَيْضاً». 

لوقا 1 : 32 
هَذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً *وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ* يُدْعَى وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلَهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ 

فيلبي 2 : 6 
الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ *مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ*. 
*....................*

واستدللا لهم على ذلك بان عيسى ... 

*هذا اللفظ لشخص لا نعرفه ... وغير موجود بالكتاب المقدس*
*....................*

كان يسيطر على الطبيعة من رياح وكذلك الشياطين فانى اقول بان استدللهم هذا باطل 

*كل من يُريد أن يقول أن المسيح لم يكن له سلطان على الطبيعة وعلى الشياطين*

*يُنكر لاهوت المسيح *

*والشيطان لا يروق له ذلك ... والانسان الذي يرفض ذلك هو إبن إبليس*

يوحنا الاولى 3 : 10 
بِهَذَا أَوْلاَدُ اللهِ ظَاهِرُونَ *وَأَوْلاَدُ إِبْلِيسَ*. كُلُّ *مَنْ لاَ يَفْعَلُ الْبِرَّ* فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللهِ، وَكَذَا مَنْ لاَ يُحِبُّ أَخَاهُ. 

متى 12 : 27 
وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا بِبَعْلَزَبُولَ أُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ *فَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ* بِمَنْ يُخْرِجُونَ؟ لِذَلِكَ هُمْ يَكُونُونَ قُضَاتَكُمْ! 
*....................*

لان نبى اللة سليمان علية السلام قد اعطاة اللة هذة الميزة بانة كان يسخر الرياح بامر اللة وكذلك كان ملك على الانس والجن ومنهم الشياطين فهل كان سايمان علية السلام اله 

*كلام شياطين ... لم يفعل سليمان مثل ذلك*
*....................*

وعندما تكلمت عن ادم علية السلام بانة خلق من غير اب ولا ام فلست قاصدا عقد مقارنة بين ادم وعيسى من جميع النواحى بل من جزئية ان عيس خلق من غير اب وان ادم خلق من غير اب او ام فهل ادم اله لانة من غير اب او ام هذا واللة المستعان*وُلِدَ المسيح *(*ولم يُخلق*)* من العذراء لأن هناك نبوة تتكلم عن ولادته من نسل المرأة*

إشعياء 7 : 14 
وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ *السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ* آيَةً هَا *الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ* ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ». 

التكوين 3 : 15 
وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». 


*آدم عصى فأخرج الجنس البشري من حضرة الله*

*المسيح أتى بالانسان بعد أن طهره ودفع دين خطيته وبرره الى محضر الله*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

+++ الإستشهاد برفض السيد المسيح لصانعى المعجزات ، هو إستشهاد بدون فهم صحيح لمعنى الكلام ، مع أنه واضح جداً لمن يريد أن يفهم .
+++ فالسيد المسيح يتكلم عن رفضه لفاعلى الإثم ، حتى لو كانوا قد فعلوا المعجزات بإسمه .
+++ وهو لم يقل أنه سيرفض كل من يقول له يا رب ، بل بعضهم فقط ، إذ قال :- [ ليس كل من يقول لى يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات ] ، إذن ، فسبب الرفض ليس هو القول له يارب ، كما فهم صاحب السؤال .
+++ بل إن سبب الرفض ، هو فعل الإثم ، وهو ما يظهر فى الأمثلة الأخرى  الكثيرة عن المجئ الثانى أيضاً ، مثلما فى قوله :
 [ 31 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. 
32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ 
33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. 
34 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. 
35 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. كُنْتُ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْتُمُونِي. 
36 عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. مَرِيضاً فَزُرْتُمُونِي. مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ. 
37 فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ أَوْ عَطْشَاناً فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟ 
38 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْنَاكَ أَوْ عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟ 
39 وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضاً أَوْ مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟ 
40 فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ. 
41 «ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ 
42 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَلَمْ تَسْقُونِي. 
43 كُنْتُ غَرِيباً فَلَمْ تَأْوُونِي. عُرْيَاناً فَلَمْ تَكْسُونِي. مَرِيضاً وَمَحْبُوساً فَلَمْ تَزُورُونِي. 
44 حِينَئِذٍ يُجِيبُونَهُ هُمْ أَيْضاً: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً أَوْ عَطْشَاناً أَوْ غَرِيباً أَوْ عُرْيَاناً أَوْ مَرِيضاً أَوْ مَحْبُوساً وَلَمْ نَخْدِمْكَ؟ 
45 فَيُجِيبُهُمْ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوهُ بِأَحَدِ هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا. 
46 فَيَمْضِي هَؤُلاَءِ إِلَى عَذَابٍ أَبَدِيٍّ وَالأَبْرَارُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ». ] مت25: 31- 46 .

+++ وفعل المعجزات بإسم المسيح   ، هى حقيقة لا يمكن إنكارها . 
++ ولكن الرب يعتبرها نعمة ممنوحة لهذا الشخص ، وليست دليلاً على تميزه الشخصى . 
++ وأن هذا الشخص ، سيحاسب على أعماله ، مثله مثل الآخرين ، بدون محاباة ، فإن فعل الإثم ، فإنه سيدان .
++++ والهدف ، هو أن يحترس الإنسان لنفسه ، ولذلك قال بولس الرسول :- [ أقمع جسدى وأستعبده ، لكى ، بعدما كرزت للآخرين ، لا أصير أنا نفسى مرفوضاً ]


----------



## fredyyy (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

المعجزات منها احياء سبعون رجل باذن اللة على يد سيدنا موسى علية السلام


*موسى لم يُحي أحد x x x*
*..................*​

وكذلك احياء اربعة من الطير على يد نبى الله ابراهيم علية السلام


*إبراهيم لم يحي طيراً معلومات خاطئة ... ماحدث هو:*​

*تكوين 15*
9 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «خُذْ لِي عِجْلَةً ثُلاثِيَّةً وَعَنْزَةً ثُلاثِيَّةً وَكَبْشا ثُلاثِيّا وَيَمَامَةً وَحَمَامَةً». 
10 فَاخَذَ هَذِهِ كُلَّهَا وَشَقَّهَا مِنَ الْوَسَطِ وَجَعَلَ شِقَّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مُقَابِلَ صَاحِبِهِ. وَامَّا الطَّيْرُ فَلَمْ يَشُقَّهُ. 
11 فَنَزَلَتِ الْجَوَارِحُ عَلَى الْجُثَثِ وَكَانَ ابْرَامُ يَزْجُرُهَا. 
12 وَلَمَّا صَارَتِ الشَّمْسُ الَى الْمَغِيبِ وَقَعَ عَلَى ابْرَامَ سُبَاتٌ وَاذَا رُعْبَةٌ مُظْلِمَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ وَاقِعَةٌ عَلَيْهِ. 
13 فَقَالَ لابْرَامَ: «اعْلَمْ يَقِينا انَّ نَسْلَكَ سَيَكُونُ غَرِيبا فِي ارْضٍ لَيْسَتْ لَهُمْ وَيُسْتَعْبَدُونَ لَهُمْ فَيُذِلُّونَهُمْ ارْبَعَ مِئَةِ سَنَةٍ. 
14 ثُمَّ الامَّةُ الَّتِي يُسْتَعْبَدُونَ لَهَا انَا ادِينُهَا. وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ يَخْرُجُونَ بِامْلاكٍ جَزِيلَةٍ. 
15 وَامَّا انْتَ فَتَمْضِي الَى ابَائِكَ بِسَلامٍ وَتُدْفَنُ بِشَيْبَةٍ صَالِحَةٍ. 
16 وَفِي الْجِيلِ الرَّابِعِ يَرْجِعُونَ الَى هَهُنَا لانَّ ذَنْبَ الامُورِيِّينَ لَيْسَ الَى الْانَ كَامِلا». 
17 ثُمَّ غَابَتِ الشَّمْسُ فَصَارَتِ الْعَتَمَةُ وَاذَا تَنُّورُ دُخَانٍ وَمِصْبَاحُ نَارٍ يَجُوزُ بَيْنَ تِلْكَ الْقِطَعِ. 
18 فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ* قَطَعَ الرَّبُّ مَعَ ابْرَامَ مِيثَاقا* قَائِلا: «لِنَسْلِكَ اعْطِي هَذِهِ الارْضَ مِنْ نَهْرِ مِصْرَ الَى النَّهْرِ الْكَبِيرِ نَهْرِ الْفُرَاتِ.​ 
*إذاً كان هذا ميثاقاً بين الله وابراهيم ... لكن إبراهيم لم يحي شيئاً*
*..................*​
وتسخير الرياح والشياطين على يد نبى اللة سليمان علية السلام باذن اللة وهى معجزات فيها الكثير من التشابة مما قام بة السيد المسيح علية السلام 

*المسيح كان متفرداً في معجزاته *

*فلم يُسمع عن إنسان فتح عيني أحد مولود أعمى ... إنها عملية خلق*

*معلش معلوماتك مغلوطة العيب مش عليك*
*..................*

..... كما قلتم انتم ايها النصارى على نبى الله المسيح بانة اله حاشا وكلا 

*قلنا لحضرتك مفيش هنا نصارى *
*..................*

واذا اطعناكم جدلا بان المسيح اله فاللاه الذى خلق السموات والارض وما بينهما غير قادر على ان يغفر ذنوب عبادة حتى ينزل الى الارض ويتجسد فى ناسوت المسيح لكى يصلب .... 

*التجسد مخطط إلهي ولا يستطيع أحد أن يتناول هذا الموضوع بالتشكيك*
*..................*

لكى يرفع الخطايا والزنوب عن عبادة حاشا للة فهل يعقل هذا الكلام واذا كان المسيح الة كما تزعمون و صلب ومكث ثلاثة ايام فمن كان يدير ويدبر امر هذا الكون فى الايام الثلاثة باللة عليكم افيدونا 

*هذا كان طبيعياً جداً أن يُدير المسيح الكون وهو على الأرض وأثناء موته *

*ذلك لأنه الله كلي الوجود ... كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض*

*آمن بالمسيح المصلوب فتغفر خطاياك وتتطهر من كل إثم*


----------



## enass (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سؤال عن الوهية المسيح*

**
*
*
*
.

والله ما انت عارف راسك من اجريك بتسخ وبتلصق
وكالعادة عقلكو محدود
بتقول 

 كان الممسك للسموات والأرض، حين كان ربها وخالقها مربوطا على خشبة الصليب، وقد شدّت يداه ورجلاه بالحبال، وسمرت اليد التي أتقنت العوالم، فهل بقيت السموات والأرض خلوا من إلهها، وفاطرها، وقد جرى عليه هذا الأمر العظيم؟ !!!

وهل الله محدود ام انك تكفر به؟؟

بكفي يعني زهقتونا باهالجمله هاي يا اتباع محمد*


----------



## fredyyy (3 مايو 2008)

*شكراً للإدارة *

*لفصل الشريفين الذي لا يريد أن يفهم*

*ويصر على التكلم بإفترائات وسلب قوة الله ونسبها للأنبياء*

*فتنقية المنتدى من مثل هذة المشاركات واجب للحفاظ عليه نظيفاً مقدساً*


----------



## انت الفادي (25 يناير 2009)

*عزيزي.. اتمني ان تقرأ و تفكر في كلامي هذا بكل تدقيق.
انت بنيت هذا الصرح الكبير علي رمال متحركة و هذا ما سيسقط هذا الصرح حتي بدون هبوب ريح حتي ولو كانت خفيفة.
اولا: 
تم انتشار المسيحية خلال 12 تلميذ من تلاميذ السيد المسيح.. هل قرأت العدد؟؟؟؟؟؟ 12.. ليس واحد ليس اثنان ليس ثلاثة بل 12 تلميذ تعلموا و تتلمذوا علي يد السيد المسيح ذاته و هؤلاء ما يسميهم اسلامك بالحواريين.. و هم الذين يشهد لهم رسولك بالنزاهة..
هذه النقطة الاولي دعها في اعتبارك و ارجوا ان لاتنساها.
ثانيا: بولس الرسول هو فرد واحد مقابل 12 تلميذ يشهد لهم كل الكون بالنزاهة و هؤلاء هم الذين اختارهم السيد المسيح و بكل عناية.. لنزاهتهم.. 
3. بولس الرسول تعلم المسيحية علي يد هؤلاء ال 12 تلميذ.. و كان لا يتصرف بدون علمهم.
4. التلاميذ ال 12 هم ايضا غيورين علي المسيحية كما انت ايضا غيور علي اسلامك.. فلا تفرض عليهم التاوطؤ  لمجرد ان تجد لنفسك مبررات..
5. يتلقي تلاميذ السيد المسيح ال 12 تقارير و رسائل بأستمرار بنموا الكنيسة في جميع المسكونة.. و بل و يقوموا بالسفر علي المدن و القري لتثبيت الايمان و للتعليم..
فبعد ان اوضحنا هذه النقطات دعنا ندخل في الموضوع..
اذا قلنا ان بولس الرسول كان يدبر مؤامرة..و قام بأدخال تعاليم غير موجودة في المسيحية فنعود الي النقاط التي قرأناها مسبقا و سنجد ان من سابع المستحيلات ان ينجح هذا المخطط..
لان التعاليم التي تعلمها بولس عن المسيحية هي من التلاميذ انفسهم..
و التلاميذ يقوموا دائما بالافتقاد و زيارة القري و المدن التي تم تبشيرها و الوعظ فيها.. فظهور تعاليم غريبة كانت ستدفعهم الي تعديلها و تصحيحها.. و بعدها كانوا سيوقفوا بولس حتي لا ينشر تعاليم خاطئة.. 
او علي الاقل تصحيح مفاهيمه.. و هذا طبعا نسبة الي نزاهتهم و امانتهم و غيرتهم و حسن اختيارهم من قبل السيد المسيح ذات نفسه.
فكل هذه الاشياء ستمنع بولس من نشر تعاليم مخالفة.
و فوق كل هذا يأتي دور الروح القدس و الذي هو يؤيد كل انسان و الذي كان مع بولس الرسول.. تخيل عزيزي.. ان يحل روح الله الذي هو الروح القدس علي انسان يخطط لهدم المسيحية؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
الا تري معي ان هذا الامر الغريب؟؟؟؟
ثم هناك شئ اخر..
في قصة بولس عن ظهور السيد المسيح له..
نقطة لو فكرت فيها ستجد ان قصة بولس صحيحة 100%
و هي حنانيا.. هو احد التلاميذ المشهود لهم بالامانة و الثقة و الاستقامة و الغيرة.. فحنانيا ظهر له ايضا السيد المسيح و قال له اذهب الي بولس و افتح له عينيه لاني اخترته .
اذن لو كان بولس وحده هو الذي روي القصة من نفسه لما كان احد صدقه.. و لكن حنانيا ايد القصة لان السيد المسيح ظهر له  و امره ان يذهب الي بولس و اعلمه ايضا انه سيكون من هذا اليوم رسول له و انه سيتألم و يتعزب من اجل اسم الرب.
اذن في جميع الاحوال لا يمكن ان يكون بولس مدبرا و منفذا لمأمرة ضد المسيحية.
و بالطبع لا اعتقد انك ستتهم الحواريين و كل تلاميذ السيد المسيح بلا استثناء بالتواطؤ في مؤامرة و الا انك تسئ الي السيد المسيح و في المقام الاول الي الله.. لان التواطؤ في تزييف المسيحية يكون دليل علي فشل في اختيار من ينشر الدعوة او بمعني اخر.. عدم معرفة بما سيحدث من هؤلاء..
تحياتي.
*


----------



## aba hoor (19 فبراير 2009)

اخىالحبيب
اسمح لى بان اعرض عليك بعض الاشياء التى تخص السيد المسيح فى القران وفيها الاجابه على كل اسئلتك
1_السيد المسيح مولود من الله=
من المعروف لدى الجميع ان السيده العذراء ام السيد المسيح - لكن- من هو ابوه.- ابن من هو =
فانه من الوضع الطبيعى ان ينسب الرجل لابيه وليس لامه فالسيد المسيح من ابوه
--- طبعا انا عارف ردك لانك سوف تقول ان الله خلق ادم بدون اب وبدون ام وخلق حواء بدون ام ثم خلق المسيح كما خلق ادم طيب ماشى --- انظر يااخى معى الاتى=-
فى بدء الخليقه لم يكن هناك بشر على الارض لذلك خلق الله ادم بدون اب وبدون ام ثم خلق حواء بدون ام لانه لم يكن هناك نساء على الارض وهذه لم تكن ميزه لادم لان الحيوانات والطيور خلقها الله بدون اب وبدون ام فمثلا اول اسد لم يكن له اب او ام 
لكن بعد اتمام الخلقه اصبح الناموس الطبيعى الذى وضعه الله ان يكون الانجاب عن طريق التزاوج
----_ فلماذا يكسر الله هذا الناموس الطبيعى___________ _ولماذا يولد السيد المسيح بحلول روح الله القدوس على العذراء.
هناك ملاحظه هامه جدا جدا وهى ان حاله ادم حاله خلق حيث خلق الله ادم لكن حاله السيد المسيح حاله ولاده لذلك ليس من المنطقى ان نقارن بين الحالتين (حاله الخلق وحاله الولاده)
فلماذا يرسل الله روحه الى العذراء_ الا اذا كان هذا المولود غير طبيعى وفوق طبيعه البشر فاذا كان نبى او رسول عادى فكان من الطبيعى ان ياتى كباقى الرسل والانبياء
فالسيد المسيح عندما نقول انه ابن الله ليس المقصود بنوه جسديه بل البنوه الروحيه فعظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد _نعم فهو الاله المتجسد واليك الادله القرانيه على الوهيه السيد المسيح
1_ السيد المسيح الخالق
من المعروف ان الخلق صفه الهيه تخص الله وحده لم ولن يمنحها لانسان قط مهما كان شانه لذلك عندما اشار القران بخلق الله سال متحديا من يستطيع ان يخلق من غير الله وحده ففى سوره لقمان11 هذا خلق الله فارونى ماذا خلق الذين من دونه وفى سوره الرعد 16 ينسب خلقه كل شئ لله -ام جعلو لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم قل ان الله خالق كل شئ
ولنرجع الى قول القران فى هذا الصددبالنسبه للسيد المسيح
_ ذكر ان السيد المسيح كان يصنع طيرا من الطين وينفخ فيه نسمه الحياه فيصير طيرا وهذا يعيد للاذهان الصوره القديمه عندما خلق الله ادم من الطين
فان الشخص الوحيد الذى نسب له القران الخلقه هو السيد المسيح فى سوره المائده110 وفى المائده 49 طبعا انتم اخى الفاضل تقولون ان المسيح صنع المعجزه باذن الله ولكن اخى لاحظ هذا ان السيد المسيح عندما اراد ان يبعث فى الطيرسر الحياه لم يصلى ويتضرع الى الله لكنه نفخ فيه فصار طيرا فهو لم يصلى ويتضرع مثل باقى الرسل والانبياءعندما يصنعون المعجزات والايات ولكن نفخ فاعطى نسمه الحياه وهذا يدل على شئ واحد وهو السلطان المطلق على انه الخالق وليس سواه لا تتبرم وتتضجر يااخى فلنحكم بالعقل والمنطق فى هذا الكلام من خلال هذا المثال ثم احكم انت وحدك وليرحمك الله سوف اسال سؤالا 
عندما نقول ان التلميذ كتب باذن المدرس  _اذن من الكاتب
التلميذ هو الكاتب 
وعندما نقول ان المسيح خلق باذن الله  _ اذن من الخالق 
المسيح هو الخالق _ فهل يوجد اكثر من خالق _ حاشا لو قال احد هذا فانه يسقط فى الشرك بالله والحقيقه يااخى تنجى من الشرك حقا ان المسيح هو الله المتانس_ عظيم سر التقوى الله ظهر فة الجسد


----------



## lion_heart (20 فبراير 2009)

تم الرد على هذا الموضوع الاف المرات و مازال المسلمون يسؤلون امركم عجيب يا مسلمين لا تريدون ان تفهمو


----------

